# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  (IC) HtV STL by Night

## Bennosuke

*Act 1 Scene i*

_"'Tis now the very witching time of night,
When churchyards yawn and hell itself breathes 
Out contagion to this world."

-William Shakespeare, Hamlet

I feel the darkness near me; I feel the light shining. And more keenly I feel the contrast between the two.
― Anne Rice, The Witching Hour_

Frank and Jennifer sat in silence as their car trundled through the dark emptiness of the Missouri interstate freeway. Flat wasteland gave way to flat destitute farmland, gave way to flat gatherings of near abandoned nothing towns. Despite being probably the closest friend the other had in St. Louis, work and life and maybe some very unfair accusations about unfaithfulness had managed to keep Frank and Jennifer isolated from each other for the last few months. In fact, it was in an attempt to rectify this that Frank had even come up with the idea of the camping trip. But of course squaring things away with his daughters had kept Frank running late, and now the sun was already set, and it just felt so hard to find something to talk about. 

The plan had been to go straight to Lychtwood Park and set up camp, get some hunting or maybe some fishing in, and settle in by the fire as the sun started to set in preparation for a weekend of catching up. But now it was too dark to go straight to the state park, and instead Frank and Jennifer were now pulling into the town of Salem, the closest bit of civilization. As far as they could tell, Salem was not much more than a glorified trailer park; a stain of inbred white trash... if google could be believed. 

Pulling off the freeway, the first building the truck's lights illuminated was garishly lit box of tin and wood; strung with Christmas ornaments and guarded by a small army of lawn flamingos and gnomes. A neon sign reading "Jesus' Tavern" flashed across the rusted chrome of a few pickup trucks and motorcycles that were parked on the lawn outside the bar. 

Otherwise it seemed the road that they were on went on for a good mile or three before coming up on a few other buildings and a row of cinderblock parked trailers. Most of the lights were off down the road, though maybe stopping at the bar would be its own form of trouble. Regardless, Jennifer and Frank would need a place to stay for the night, and a meal wouldn't hurt.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks at the bar with some suspicion, *"Maybe we should have headed out in the morning, or stopped sooner. Jen, google maps have anything listed more appealing than that rust bucket?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank looks at the bar with some suspicion, *"Maybe we should have headed out in the morning, or stopped sooner. Jen, google maps have anything listed more appealing than that rust bucket?"*


*Jennifer Gibbs*

"Um... no.   Actually, I don't know," Jen replied, fiddling with her phone and holding it near the roof of the car, then near the window, "the signal out here sucks."  

"This place is a dump, we might be better off driving a few more miles and crashing in the car or pitching the tent in a random cornfield," she said.

----------


## Daishain

*"Yeah, lets keep rolling for a bit, see what comes up."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Try as she might, Jen can't seem to get more than a bar of service, and nothing enough to load up the opening map from google maps. 

Frank pushes the truck onward, driving past the unappealing looking pub. Surprisingly, it seems like more than a mile or two before the car trundles into what appears to the _downtown_ of Salem. The aptly named Main Street (as it turns out to be the road that Frank drove down) appears to be the only road with working streetlights. There are about three blocks of storefronts, all with dirty windows and no lights on inside. More than a few of the store fronts are completely boarded up, or have been empty for so long that there is no evidence of what sort of a business the building used to house. Though it is not too late, the sidewalks are completely empty, and the entire strip feels like a ghost town.

The only sign of life is what appears to be church at he end of the street, towering over all the other buildings. Erected with what looks like ancient bricks, the weathered building is built in a post-gothic fashion with an acutely steepled roof and a single monolithic clock tower reaching up high into the night's sky. From even a block away, organ music can be heard playing an unfamiliar hymn. As the car approaches Frank and Jen can see a battered sign that reads, "_The Illuminated Church of Saint George_". A few beat up pick up trucks are parked out side, more than one of them sporting Confederate Flags.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

That a banjo I hear? Jen asked, this place gets more welcoming by the second..

----------


## Daishain

Frank doesn't say anything, just keeps on rolling. Inwardly he's mentally preparing an apology to Jennifer for this mess.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank drives a past the church down Main Street. This was definitely _Hoosier Country_, and as Jen had said, it wasn't feeling too welcoming. The road carried on for another block or so before splitting. To the right the street continued on Main Street, but seemed to head into some desolate looking fields and farmland. Perhaps it would be best just to pull up behind one of the fields of corn, hoping they were out of view, and make "camp" for the night. Splitting off to the left, the sign named "Homestead Road" which lead towards a small flood of lights. The illumination was coming from rows of trailers and RVs. Some of the grounded vehicles had Christmas lights strung up over them. It was too far away to see if anyone was out and about in the trailer park, but at least there were signs of life... Of course, it was still possible to turn around and head back to the Church or the tavern. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While Hoosier has different meanings, in and around St. Louis (as I've come to learn since moving here over the summer) Hoosier  basically means white trash. It comes from St. Louis being a relatively major Midwest city, filled with "educated", moderately well off people, but being surrounded by large parts of poorer economically depressed low income townships throughout MO and Il.

----------


## Daishain

Karl pulls over for a moment, *"Looks like there's some life over thataway, we could see if there's a spot more appealing than what we've seen so far to stop. Or we could head right, tuck into a corner and nap in the truck before continuing. Honestly I'm kind of leaning towards the latter, and maybe pulling out a rifle or two to have with us in here. What do you think?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Yeah, lets head at least a few miles out though, Jen said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods and keeps driving.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank led the truck down Main Street, forsaking the lights of the trailer park. The first field they pass may have once been a field for pasture animals, but it's tall iron gating had long ago rotted and crumpled in sections. There were no signs of life and the grass had mostly died away, exposing rocky clods of soil. 

But a little past this, are a few larger and more fertile strips of land. Most of the fields here seem to be growing either wheat or corn, filled with tall stalks that were at least as tall as a person. Small dirt roads split off Main Street, either to enter the fields or to divide them between supposed properties. The homes associated with these properties, when Jen and Frank could catch a glimpse form between the fields, were relatively palatial compared to the trailers of Homestead Road; likely big enough for a whole two bedrooms. These houses were mostly of the Carpenter's Gothic style, all white washed wood with buttressed and battened sidings, and narrow steepled roofs.  

It wouldn't bee too hard (OOC: no roll needed) to find as tributary road to roll down, where Frank and Jen would be able to park the truck out of sight.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks for a good spot to pull off, somewhere relatively sheltered, and on a spot where it seems unlikely for the pair to be disturbed. Once found, he'll pull in and pull out the portable grill, setting it up on the tail of the truck, *"How's the beef stew sound for tonight? Canned mind you."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Nothing but the best for us, Jen replied as she pulled out the utensils and inspected them to make sure they were relatively clean.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grins, *"Just wait till tomorrow night, with any luck we can snag a channel catfish or two. Its especially good when freshly caught."*

----------


## Bennosuke

It's a little after dinner is finished, and the camp fire is starting to die away when the gleam of a trio of flashlights begin to bob their way into view. By the way they move, it's a trio on foot. From "good knows how far away in the dark", a male voice with a heavy Missouri twang calls out, "*Hey, who are you? What are you doing on my property?*" In the dark and with the glare of the flashlights, it's impossible to see the three people approaching.

----------


## Daishain

Frank stands and starts edging towards the truck where the guns are, *"Sorry for the trouble sir, we were just passing through and needed a place to stop before moving on. Didn't mean to be bothering anyone."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The bobbing of the flashlights stops, the three beams pointed at Jen and Frank. "*Passing through,*" the voice asks with disbelief, "*through Salem? Where in the good lord's name were you headed?*" Despite the fact that you can't make anything out in the brightness of the flashlights, but you get the distinct sense that there might be at least one rifle already aimed in your general direction.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Lytchwood Park, Jen replied.

----------


## Daishain

Frank keeps from making any sudden movements, *"Yep, was planning on a bit of hunting and fishing out there, we would be camped out there already if things had gone to plan."*

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a moment of near silence, where you think you can hear the men with the flashlights talk amongst themselves. One of the three flashlights even lowers, and without the bright glare, you can see massive almost rotund figure illuminated by the light. 

The three men approach, lowering their flashlights so as not to blind Jen and Frank. The group appear to be related, with the patriarch in the middle; a short and stooped man with a bald head, his skeletal frame draped in a dirty looking night robe. To his left is a man-child who could either be in his mid-teens or early thirties. He's short like his father, but all muscle, and long blond curls fall from his head, merging with a healthy beard and mustache. Clutching a shotgun aimed at the ground, he eyes Frank and Jen with curiosity, as if they were a strange breed of animal at the zoo. The rotund figure is likely the older brother. Like a walrus he is equal parts blubber and muscle, his frame bursting through an aggressively low cut and unfortunately tight Metallica wife beater. His massive arms are covered in tattoos, his head shaved, and both ears disfigured by massive lobe gauges, causing the flesh to almost hang down to his shoulders. The older brother is also holding a gun; his a hunting rifle. He's got the weapon trained on Frank, and unlike his brother, he eyes the two strangers with near comical suspicion. 

The patriarch steps forward, one hand clutching his flashlight, the other a walking stick. "*Lychtwood Park?*" he asks with equal parts surprise and disdain, "*what, do you have cotton for brains? Why would you want to go to The Park? You know the state is talking about closing the damned thing down entirely, right?*"

In all of Frank's research, nothing had come up about this!

(Ooc: please give me a perception check at -2)

----------


## Daishain

Frank pauses, eyes not straying far from the one aiming the rifle at him, *"What's wrong with Lytchfield? I haven't heard anything off about the place since the last time I went there. That was a while ago, but still"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen catches sight of a specific tattoo on the older brother's right deltoid; a diving bird (maybe a dove) surrounded by a circle of fire. Though she never realized it at the time, Jen had seen that symbol already; it had been a bumper sticker on a number of the trucks parked outside of the church in town. The older man actually has a small version of the same symbol in a bronze lapel pin, maybe the size of a thumb nail, stuck to his robe. 

The younger brother begins to speak, but the patriarch stifles him with a glare. "*It's dangerous,*" he replies quickly, "*not well maintained. Too many out of towners have gotten lost in the park, or trapped down a ravine. A couple people go missing in the park every year and are never found.*" He finishes by adding proudly, "*Most of the locals are smart enough to stay clear of Lychwood Park.*" The old man's words are dripping with disdain, and it feels like he _might_ be hiding something.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Wow, that _does_ sound dangerous, Jen said.

She gave Frank a glare then turned back to the trio.

Thanks for the advice, I think maybe well go with plan B, she said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grimaces, what in the hell?

*"I see, thank you for the warning, guess we had better change course."

"Listen, I'd rather not bother anyone else like we unfortunately did with you, there a spot near here where we can stop off to rest?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

The old man interrupts Frank's question with a noisy and throat-filled snort, only to follow it by spitting out a thick amoeba of snot. "*Well there's a small motel in town, pretty much always vacant,*" he says flatly, "*shoulda just gone there in the first place. Can give you directions, if that's what you'd like. Probably a smarter idea than just squatting on someone else's land.*"

This last bit causes the younger son to snigger.

----------


## Daishain

Frank was less than sure about the idea of staying in a motel for a town this size, but he'd had his quota of rifles pointed at his face tonight. This incident made it obvious that a property looking abandoned wasn't a reliable indicator that they'd be left alone through the night.

*"Yeah, we were looking for something like that, but didn't see it on our way through the town. If you want to point us that way we'll get out of your hair."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The heavy set older brother rolls his eyes hard in doubt of what Frank said, but he does not speak up. The family patriarch nods his head and says, "*Of course, makes sense you didn't see it on your way in. The motel is on the highway onramp, you'd have to have gone all the way through town to get to it.*" He sighs then adds, "*no doubt they'll have a room you two can share... not that it will be too romantic.*" This causes the younger brother to snigger.

----------


## Daishain

*"Romance isn't really my concern right now sir. I do apologize for the intrusion. Highway on ramp you said? We'll find it."*

If there isn't anything else, Frank starts packing up the few things they'd gotten out for their impromptu meal.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen quickly also starts packing up, she wants to get out of there as quickly as possible.

----------


## Bennosuke

The three farmers remain as Jen and Frank pack up their camp into the truck, though only the heavy set older brother watches with any suspicion. It is almost a relief leaving the three behind, though anxiety begins to creep back in as Frank drives back into town. It is not hard to find the road that leads back to the freeway, and by now the entire town has shut down and there are no lights on on main street. 

It's no more than a ten minute drive before they get to the motel; the only building for what seems like a few miles in either direction. A dingy neon sign in front of the building reads, "Salem Motel" uninventively. The building is L-shaped, two stories of drab curtained windows. The parking lot is on the side of the motel opposite the freeway onramp, and when Frank pulls in he sees that there is only one car parked. The motel clerk's office sits at the corner of the L, and is the only part of the building with it's lights on. Glass doors peer into a homey but characterless office space with grey carpeted floor and yellow fluourescent lighting. Despite the fact that the lights are on, no clerk sits at the desk, and you can't see anyone from outside the office.

----------


## Daishain

*"Nice and inviting."* Frank states dryly as they pull in. *"You want one room or two? I can sleep on the floor if you want to stick together, it's the least I deserve for this farce"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Eh, its not your fault, Jen replied, besides, this is kind of an adventure anyway, right?  

Well get one room, lets see if they have two beds though, she said, no need to pay more than we have to and this whole place gives me the creeps.  We should probably bring our stuff in from the truck, too.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Jenn and Frank enter the motel office, the glass door slaps a brass bell which wakes the clerk who must of been sleeping. He's just a kid, the rash of acne on his face screaming that he can't be any older than 16. His voice even cracks when he greets the two. "*Welcome,*" he almost shrieks, "*my, you two are getting in late. I take it you need a room?*" He pauses for a moment, his face suddenly flushing as he eyed the couple. Just by voice alone, you can tell the clerk is not a local; not a hint of midwestern twang.

----------


## Daishain

Outside, Frank responds to Anna, *"Thanks, I am sorry though, I swear I checked online before we left, there wasn't anything like this mentioned."*

Frank ignores the awkward look *"Yes, looks like we have our pick, so maybe whichever's had the fewest problems."*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen just nodded and kept her mouth shut.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*The fewest problems?*" the boy asks with confusion and concern, clearly not picking up on Frank's tone. He looks at the two with a vacant and tired expression, and then seeming to give up, chuckles awkwardly before saying, "*May I recommend the Valentine's Suite? It is one of our most spacious rooms, and comes with a bottle of sparkling wine. Perhaps that would be a nice way for a... couple like yourselves to end the night?*" He smiles at both Frank and Jenn, trying his best to be welcoming and perhaps hide an adolescent anxiety and discomfort.

----------


## Daishain

*"Do we look like we're looking for that sort of evening? No, don't answer that. Just a regular room, one without major complaints, messes, or nasty history."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh, I'm so sorry,*" the boy squeaks, his voice cracking an all time high, "*Sure sure. Uh, I take it you want two twin beds then? Do you want separate rooms?*" He turns to his computer and begins a short burst of typing. 

He gets the two whatever configuration of room Jenn and Frank prefer, apologizing repeatedly. Fortunately, the prices are more than affordable, and the duo are able to afford whatever sleeping arrangements they are most comfortable with. Of course, you get what you pay for, and while the room is not particularly dirty, it is far from spacious, comfortable, or luxurious.

(OOC: If you want to RP a bit please, otherwise, let me know what time Frank and Jenn plan on waking)

----------


## Daishain

Frank simply hands over his card to pay for the single room with two beds without tormenting the youth any further, then starts hauling everything of notable value from the truck into the room. He pulls out his sleeping bag and lays it over the hotel bed Jenn didn't pick, even if he trusted the cleaners here, the thing was more comfortable anyways.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm fine ending it here or RPing out a bit more, either way.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jennifer Gibbs*

"Good idea," Jen said as she followed suit with her own sleeping bag. 

"This is kind of like camping in a way, right?" she said.  
"So what do you think was going on with those guys?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Frank laughs a little, *"Not quite the same feel, but sure."

"Anyways, I dunno. Probably just hustled out to deal with a few trespassers, which I can't say I really blame them for. I'm just glad they didn't try to stop us from leaving or anything like that."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's phone alarms early in the morning, too early considering the late hour the pair went to sleep, and the hard mattress, and the scuttling noises coming from the walls. The lack of sleep certainly won't help the mood, but at least it is easy to check out of the motel in the morning. The same teenager is at the desk, bleary eyed but surprisingly cheery. 

As the sun is starting to rise and turn the sky pink, Frank and Jennifer take off for Lychwood Park, a ride that is both mercifully and surprisingly short. They pull into the Eastern Parking lot, where a handful of trucks are already parked. Contrary to the description received the night before, the park seems to be fairly well maintained... at least from the parking lot. Next to the dirt path entering into the park from the parking lot is a big green sign with yellow/gold lettering that reads "WELCOME TO LYCHWOOD PARK", then under it in smaller font, "Toadstool Trail". A park ranger in khaki colored uniform is kneeling next to the sign with a can of paint, touching up the ivy colored sign. 

When Frank pulls in and parks the truck, the ranger gets up from his work, and saunters over to the them. Now that he's walking towards the car, you can see that he's really just another teenager; one with long straggly blonde hair. The button down shirt of his uniform is wide open, exposing his wiry frame and sun kissed skin. He grins under his pathetic attempt at a mustache as he approaches, and once close enough that he does not have to raise his voice the ranger says, "*Welcome to the park. I take it you'll be camping here overnight?*" There's none of the twang in his voice that hung heavy in the locals who had caught Frank and Jenn in the field last night, and none of the suspicious glances.

----------


## Daishain

Frank eyes the place, *"That was the plan originally, but on the way here we caught some worrying chatter. Something about visitors disappearing and the state looking to shut the place down? What the heck's going on?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's statement makes the ranger chuckle. He grins and says, "*That's just uneducated hoosier superstition man.*" After taking a moment to gaze back at his sign and the dirt trail he adds, "*I've only been here for a little bit now, but my understanding is we have just about the same number of disappearances, accidents, and injuries as any other major park. We sure as hell ain't shutting down.*" The ranger shakes his head, his messy tangle of of hair flapping side to side with the gesture. 

Something in the back of Frank's truck catches the ranger's eye and he takes a moment to stroll over to the side of the truck for a better view. "*Take it you're plan on doing some hunting and fishing while you're here?*" he asks.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks at Jen with a triumphant grin, *"I told you those guys were just messing with the out of towners."

"Yeah, we were hoping for some channel catfish and maybe a deer. Certainly not planning on shooting any eagles, and we know not to mess with the hellbenders, the mussels, or the bats. I happen to like black bears, but we're not looking to mess with those guys either, and I've got a fresh can of EPA approved bear spray. Oh, and there's a snakebite kit in there in case of vipers, though its done nothing but collect dust since I picked that one up."

"That about cover most of your warnings?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Couldn't find a Lychwood park in the state, so I took information on the local animals, including which are protected, from Mark Twain National Forest, which is pretty close to Salem Missouri. If anyone's wondering what the heck is a hellbender, they're a kind of salamander, pretty big as such things get (usually a bit over a foot long, sometimes as much as twice that, but they're harmless, I'm not sure how they got the name)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jennifer Gibbs*

Jen glanced around at the nature around them while the others talked.  They definitely took the long way to get here but they were here, and thats what was important.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Ranger nods his head, seemingly appreciative of Frank's detailed knowledge of the local hunting laws. "*Sounds good,*" he replies, before going into a short summary of the park's specific rules regarding what can be hunted, and what can be brought out of the park. He offers Frank a hand to shake and says, "*Anyway, my name is Mitch. Nice ta meetcha, and have a safe stay at our park!*" 

He gives Jenn a wink and a nod, then saunters away from the truck and heads back to finish his touch ups on the sign. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I assume Frank and Jenn are going to start by setting up camp, but I will defer to you two as to what you want to do first. 




> Couldn't find a Lychwood park in the state, so I took information on the local animals, including which are protected, from Mark Twain National Forest, which is pretty close to Salem Missouri. If anyone's wondering what the heck is a hellbender, they're a kind of salamander, pretty big as such things get (usually a bit over a foot long, sometimes as much as twice that, but they're harmless, I'm not sure how they got the name)


Yep, that's because Lychwood Park doesn't exist :P! In fact, I didn't even realize there was a Salem MO, and the town I described is definitely not based on the real place. When the characters return to St. Louis proper, I'll base locations and the like in more reality, but this part is definitely fabricated.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Thundercracker

Once they found their site, Jen busied herself unloading the car and setting up the tent, using a small hammer to drive pitons into the ground to anchor it.  Once that was done, it would be a two person job to get it up and aired out.

----------


## Daishain

Frank finishes hauling the stuff out of the truck and to the center of the campsite while Jen stakes down the tent, then goes to help get the poles set and the thing erected. 

After the tent is set, and the basics placed where they need to be, he unfolds a chair and plops down into it, grateful to finally be here. *"Well then, that was fun. All right, we've got the hiking map to those landmarks we wanted to see, there's a good meadow off to the south that we could check for deer, but after last night might I suggest starting off with some relaxing fishing?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah, and the beers, Jen said, cant forget that.

----------


## Daishain

*"Works for me"* Frank grabs the chairs and loads some beer in the smaller, easier to carry, cooler. He checks the map for the likely fishing spots they'd worked out earlier to make sure their orientation is right before setting out.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jenn grab their fishing gear, their cooler filled with beer, and some chairs and head out for the lake. It's about a fifteen minute walk during which time the pair run into not a single other person. In fact, the forested park is remarkably quiet; no birds chirping, no bushes rustling, just peace and quiet. The route to the lake is a relatively straight forward path down a winding but well maintained trail that would be wide and even enough for biking or even horseback riding. Several smaller paths break off of the trail, some so narrow and forested that it's unclear if they are foot paths or clearings made by animals. The trail crosses several large creeks and ravines, likely small offshoots of the Mississippi. Fortunately, most of these can be crossed by small wooden bridges, though there is once creek where Jenn and Frank are forced to haul everything cautiously while stepping from rock to rock. 

Finally, the trail widens out as it comes to the lake. The map calls this "Black Raven's Lake". The dark green body of water seems to go on forever against the horizon, and if the map is truly to scale, it must be nearly ten miles in diameter. It's clear to see why it might be named after a raven, as from above the lake has a shape like a bird's head and beak viewed from the side; like a crescent feeding into a round basin. The air smells fresh here, and it's nice and cool by the murky body of water. 

Jenn and Frank set up their chairs, their cooler and their fishing rods, and get to finally enjoying their trip. 

_Is the time spent at the lake relaxing? Do the two finally find an opportunity to catch up like old times, or is there still underlying tension given how poorly the trip first went?_

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jennifer*

Now thats a lotta algae, Jen said as they set up and cast their lines, so hows life, how longs it been, two years since we did something like this?

She occasionally turned a few ticks of her fishing rod, but the activity was something more of a background to the chance to relax and catch up.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs as he settles in and casts a line. He hoped that this getaway turned out well. Not just because he'd roped Jen into this, but for his own sake. He didn't like to admit it, but he needed a break pretty badly...

He grunts as Jen breaks the silence first, *"Closer to three I think, it really has been too long. Things are going all right for the most part, the girls are finally settling down after the divorce. It hit them pretty hard for a while. What about you?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

"ugh that sounds like such a pain, at least its settling down somewhat," Jen replied, "you know me, more of the same.  I bounced around the east coast for a while, Miami, Atlanta, Raleigh, and thought about heading to California but I didn't have enough money to stay and look for a job if I didn't find one right away, so I ended up back here.  Now I'm hoping to find something that'll let me travel out west.  Can't see one ocean without seeing them both, right?"

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, *"I know you said you'd think about it, but that offer to work with me is still open. Once you're certified you can get welding jobs anywhere. I don't think there's a state in the country that isn't running short on skilled tradespeople. Anyway, not really here to talk about work though. So west coast huh? Anything in particular you wanted to see?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

"Yeah seriously let's not talk about work. 

Eh, I wanna drive up that coast road you always see on TV," Jen replied, "guess that means I'll have to learn how to drive, or hitch a ride with someone who's willing to put up with me ha ha."

----------


## Daishain

*"You know, when we were younger I always kind of pictured you as a motorcycle kind of gal, I guess I'm surprised you never learned to drive even a normal car. There a story there I missed?"* Frank reels in his line to check the bait, grimacing as he finds it missing. Dang fish... He replaces it and recasts.

----------


## Bennosuke

As the two are chatting, there is a rustling in the brush about fifteen yards away. The noise is soft at first, then grows louder. The forest and bramble are parted by the emergence of a stag's antlers, followed by the long triangular head. The deer is massive, the biggest Frank has ever seen; almost the size of a moose, though with a more slender regal figure. It takes tall graceful steps as it comes out of the forest and turns to side eye the two humans. Unlike any deer Frank or Jenn have ever seen before, this ancient creature's coat is an almost charcoal grey, shaggy and mottled. It looks at the two humans with an heir of almost disdain, before sauntering over to the edge of the lake for a drink of water.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen paused and watched the deer, then automatically felt around for her rifle.  

Then she stopped and just admired the deer for a minute or two, the fishing momentarily forgotten.

----------


## Daishain

Frank stares at the creature for a few moments before lifting his half empty beer in salute. Setting the bottle down carefully, he reaches for his phone, hoping to get some video. He'd never seen a deer like this. Not that size, and certainly not that color. This stag was magnificent, and clearly not very skittish. It seemed almost a miracle some trophy hunter hadn't bagged him already.

----------


## Bennosuke

The stag finishes it's drink, then lifts its head to give the two onlookers one last stare. Then it turns away from the lake and begins moving back towards the forest. As it approaches, the deer begins picking up speed till it is moving and a full gallop by the time it hits the tree line. A moment after its antlers crash through the brush and the stag disappears, the silence is interrupted by an explosion of crows out of the forest. They take to the air and begin to caw and caw, circling in the bright clear sky overhead. It does not take a trained eye to notice that the stag disappeared down a clearly trod-over path that fades into the darkness of the forest.

----------


## Daishain

Frank has a goofy grin when he finally turns his head to look at Jennifer, *"I've heard of black deer before, but they're supposed to be super rare, even tougher to find than albinos. Its gonna be tough to top that. What a magnificent creature."*

He rewatches the minute or so of video he managed to get on his phone for a bit, then gets up to take a look at the trail it disappeared down, *"Deer trail, looks pretty well established. I think we found a good spot to hunt later on. Not sure I could shoot at blackie, but there should be other deer using that too."*

----------


## Thundercracker

That was amazing, Jen said, Ive never seen anything like that, at least not so close.  We definitely picked the right place.

----------


## Bennosuke

If the two settle back into fishing, Jenn and Frank are able to enjoy a few more beers, and manage to catch a few small game fish. It is a relaxing late morning, but as the sun starts to rise in the sky, it begins to become hot and humid by the lake, and you can feel your skin beginning to tingle and redden.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks around for a shadier spot to keep fishing from. He wanted to get a nice fish for that dinner he'd promised last night.

If he doesn't see anything he'll shrug and turn to Jennifer, *"Welp, its probably getting around time for lunch anyways. Care for a bite to eat and then maybe hit the trail? Plenty of things to see around here."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank looks around for a shadier spot to keep fishing from. He wanted to get a nice fish for that dinner he'd promised last night.
> 
> If he doesn't see anything he'll shrug and turn to Jennifer, *"Welp, its probably getting around time for lunch anyways. Care for a bite to eat and then maybe hit the trail? Plenty of things to see around here."*


"Sure sounds good to me," Jen replied, "if we're going to hike we'll need to grab the water bottles anyway."

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes the better part of an hour for Frank to finally catch something, and by that time the sun has reached its zenith, creating a heavy humid and little shade. Frank had of course managed to fine the one spot that had a modicum of relief, provided by an old oak tree that seemed to tower above the forest line. The catfish that Frank finally caught was a silver skinned and slimy sucker, plump and about the length of Frank's upper arm. It swished and flipped and fought hard once Frank wrestled it out of the water, but of course the catfish finally lost the fight. It would probably fry up nicely. 

(OOC: The group still goes back to the camp for lunch?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank grins as his efforts finally yield fruit, *"There we go, I was starting to wonder if we had the right bait. And we have our dinner. We can leave this in one of the coolers while we take our hike. I was rather interested in seeing those weird rock formations, what about you?"*

(OOC Yes, heading back to camp for lunch then heading out for a couple hours on the trail)

----------


## Thundercracker

Sure lets do it; we have a couple of days, we can see everything, Jen replied.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jenn quickly pack up their fishing gear and march back to their campsite, Frank proudly carrying the catfish as if it were a trophy. They throw the catfish into one of the coolers.

(OOC: I'm sorry, maybe I'm not caffeinated enough, but what weird rock formation are we referring to? Also, please let me know what gear you are bringing with you, wherever it is you plan on going?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank stows the fish into the cooler, with just enough ice so it should still be nice and fresh for the evening meal. Most meats stored okay, but fish for some reason never really was the same if it wasn't practically still living when it hit the heat. This should be a treat for both of them.

But that was for later. For now... Frank loads up a lightweight hiking pack with a tiny first aid kit, the bear spray, water, and a bit of jerky, suggesting that Jan does much the same. After a moment's thought, he adds some rope and a few pitons to his own pack, then straps a multipurpose survival axe onto the side. It was a little more than he thought they'd actually need, and he'd likely regret the extra weight later, but the warning from earlier, especially about the ravines, was still weighing on him a bit. Being a little extra prepared than they actually ended up requiring would be considerably better than the reverse.

Before heading out, Frank places all of the food supplies, fish cooler included, into the bear bag, and uses another rope to hoist that up into the trees. He liked bears for the most part, but they could be a real nuisance as well. He really didn't want to come back to a wrecked campsite and no food...

----------


## Thundercracker

Better to have it and not need it, right? Jen remarked as they loaded themselves down with gear.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's just a little after midday when Jenn and Frank finally set off for Blackstone Rock. According to the map, Blackstone is a good two miles or so Northwest of the lake, and the sun is already at it's highest vantage to roast the air with early summer heat. The two follow a trail that runs along a steep ravine, and Frank and Jenn are kept company by the sound of the slowly rushing creek. This path is definitely well maintained, and it's pretty easy at this point to discredit everything that was said by the crazy armed farmers the other night. As the trail winds higher, the two can begin to see a jagged rocky formation of dark grey stone peaking over the treetops. Even in the protective shade of the forest, Jenn and Frank find themselves sweating, especially with the weight of their hiking packs. It gets even warmer when the trail winds away from the ravine. 

The two are just leaving the blanketed protection of the forest, as the trail clears out into the final stretch before reaching Blackstone Rock, when the air is split by the thunderous sound of rifle fire. The blast is so loud that it's at first impossible to tell the proximity of the shot. But as the ringing in their ears begins to clear, a man calls out, "*Oh ****! Sorry about that!*" No more than thirty yards to the left of the trail is a rangy looking man with a scraggly mess of brown hair and an equally tangled long beard. He's got a red wife-beater on and camo patterned cargo pants covered in pockets, and is hoisting a smoking matte black hunting rifle over his shoulder. The man takes a step away from his open red ice cooler to walk towards Jenn and Frank, his arm extended as if in greeting. "*Are you two okay?*" he hollers.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head, trying to dispel the ringing in his ears, he looks to Jennifer before answering, a bit of anger creeping into his voice, though he tries to stay civil. *"You didn't hit us if that's what you mean. What exactly did you think you were shooting at?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen ducked and fought the reflex to dive for cover.  The bearded man was lucky she wasn't quicker on the draw.  She looked at him and her expression echoed Frank's question.

----------


## Bennosuke

Perhaps it was the anger in Frank's voice, or perhaps it was just the discomfort with the situation, but the bearded man just chuckles as he steps closer. "*My bad there,*" he says jovially, adding, "*Glad you're okay.*" He pulls the rifle off of his shoulder, and then points it at the direction that Frank and Jenn just came from. Using the weapon as a pointer, the man replies, "*Was shooting at a stag that just dove into the woods back where you two came. Big mother ****er. Biggest I've ever seen!*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head, *"We'll be heading back through here in a few hours. If you're still out here, please watch your target better."* He moves to continue on the trail. Frank is wondering about the big deer, but didn't really want to keep talking with this guy.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank shakes his head, *"We'll be heading back through here in a few hours. If you're still out here, please watch your target better."* He moves to continue on the trail. Frank is wondering about the big deer, but didn't really want to keep talking with this guy.


Seriously, what if you hit one of us? Jen added.  When Frank left she followed on.

Stupid hunter.

----------


## Bennosuke

Being met with scorn rather than friendship, the hunter watches as Jenn and Frank depart and hollers after them, "*Well, **** you then! Damn hippy liberal city folk!*" 

(OOC: Assuming the players don't respond)

The two hike up the dirt trail as it climbed towards a rocky outcrop that was the beginning of Blackstone Rock. The march up the hill is surprisingly arduous, as the trail blends into a semi-worn path across the rocky surface of the hill. Blackstone Rock seemed to be composed of layer upon layer of gritstone. Geometric pillar like protrusions seemed to almost grow off of the rock's surface, and there was little shrubbery or vegetation growing from the stone surfaces. 

At the peak of the rock, Frank and Jenn were a good few miles up, and could look down upon the grassy field around the hill, as well as the forest line that seemed to creep in from all directions around the rock. The sky was clear this high up, and the only birds in the sky were the occasional crow, soaring with purpose from one location to another.

----------


## Daishain

Frank keeps moving, muttering to Jen as soon as he's sure they're out of earshot. *"What did he expect? Us to be happy about being lucky the idiot missed?"*

Later on top of blackrock, he looks around at the scenery with satisfaction, it was definitely worth the climb.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Jen whipped around as the guy shouted after them.

Learn how to handle a weapon! she yelled back at him.  She watched him for a moment to make sure he wouldnt try to shoot them.  

Then she continued hiking.  Crazy rednecks.

----------


## Bennosuke

From the top of the mountain, you can make out the general surroundings. There are almost no humans around, though you can see a red smudge that is probably the redneck hunter down below. The air is clean, but the heat of the after midday sun is intense, and there is little protection from its baking rays. The birds above pay no mind to the two hikers, and the only noises are the caws of the crows and the gently gusting wind.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen finds a spot near the peak where she can sit comfortably and take a break.  With the baking sun she wont' want to stay long, but if you're going to make the trek to the top, you have to admire the view for at least a few minutes.

----------


## Daishain

Frank surveys the area as best he can from up there, getting an idea of where everything is.

----------


## Bennosuke

The view is absolutely worth it. From this high up, Frank and Jenn can appreciate the complex spiderweb network of creeks and ravines that run through the park. The lake is easy to locate, as the vast majority of waterways twist their way towards the massive nearly black mirror of water. Interestingly, the verdant greenery of the park does seem to fade away to a thick whorl of dark forest, more densely packed the farther North you look. Of course there was nothing wrong with this section of forest, but there was something foreboding about the area, as if the trees were so close together that no sunlight could penetrate. 

As long as Jenn and Frank are at the peak of Blackstone Rock, nothing more interesting happens, though several times the report of the hunter's rifle can be distantly heard.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

So where should we go next? Jen asked, wanna check out that forest?

----------


## Daishain

*"Sounds like a good option to me. Watch your footing though, fair number of vipers in these parts."* Frank settles his pack back onto his shoulders as he starts moving again.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn and Frank make their way back down the hillside, winding their way along the footpath between that passes between jagged rocks and clumps of reddish dust. By the time the two reach the base of Blackstone Rock, the sun is no longer at it's peak in the cloudless sky, and the redneck hunter is nowhere in sight. 

The two pick a path back into the forest, and begin their exploration. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

So we are going to steal a mechanic from Changeling regarding walking through The Hedge. I'd like you each to roll Wits + Survival.

If there's anywhere in particular you want to go, or a specific part of the forest you might want to look for or try to reach state it. If I roll more successes than either player, then I get to choose where you end up... and the fun begins  :Small Wink:  

(5d10)[*6*][*5*][*3*][*3*][*10*](27)

----------


## Daishain

Frank has a grin as the pair descend from Blackstone. "We could use some shade and a bit of rest I think, that big oak tree is near, care to stop for refreshments there?"

He pulls out his map to be certain of the direction needed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+survival (4d10)[*10*][*10*][*8*][*5*](33)

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jenn leave the clearing, finding refuge under the shaded canopy of the forest. They follow Frank's map, cutting along a narrow twisting trail. As they hike, the trees grow closer together, their branches almost appearing to intertwine to block out more and more sunlight till it a flashlight is almost desired. 

Their hike is uninterrupted, the only signs of life being the occasional squawk or chirp of birds hiding within the heavy forest ceiling. Frank never loses his confidence as he navigates through the woods, and in only an hour, they reach their destination in The Crone, an ancient grandfather oak tree estimated to almost be a thousand feet tall. The duo know they are reaching their destination first by the growing cacophany of cawing, and the thickening carpet of silky black crow feathers. The tree line widens as they approach The Crone is a towering moss covered explosion of bark and branches, fingers as thick as a man's torso sprouting out in all directions. Every branch is covered in shimmering black crows, and their shrieks and the sound of rustling feathers fills the air as much of the musty stale odor of bird feathers and droppings. The birds do not seem to take the presence of their visitors lightly, and as Frank and Jenn approach The Crone, the chorus of caws grows louder, and many birds take flight into the canopy above. 

(OOC: Please give me a perception roll each of you)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Jenn gets 3 successes) 

As Jenn steps forward her boot crunches on something dry like twigs but too large. She looks down at the forest floor, finding thousands of tiny yellowed bones buried between the carpet of black feathers and fallen leaves. The tangle of detritus is dizzying and almost causes a sense of vertigo, and as Jenn looks up trying to clear her head and her vision, it almost looks for a moment like the grandfather oak itself is staring at her hungrily from the gnarled black knots that speckle its surface.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"That was weird," Jen said as she looked down at the bones again to make sure they are actually, in fact, bones.
"Frank, take a look at this," she said.

She scuffed her boot around a bit to see if it was only a small pile, or if there were more spread out around the area.

----------


## Daishain

Frank kneels down and picks up a few of the bones, taking a closer look and trying to identify what sort or sorts of creatures they came from *"This is strange, bones don't get gathered in one place like this in my experience. Scavengers should be scattering them, and if some predator or toxin was killing lots of creatures in this area, the rest should instinctively avoid it."*

He looks up at the judgy corvids, *"Maybe they're responsible? Hauling every carcass they can carry back here from all over the woods? I haven't heard about anything of the sort before, but Crows do some weird stuff, and often teach it to their neighbors."

"Either way, this place is not as peaceful as we thought, lets maybe have lunch somewhere else."* He pulls out a camera and starts taking some pictures, wanting to send them to a guy who might make sense of this.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not trying to identify species or anything that specific, just if we're mostly talking birds, rodents, snakes, etc. or a mixture thereof sort of thing.
perception (5d10)[*2*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*10*](19)

----------


## Bennosuke

Looking down at the carpet of feathers and bones on the forest floor, Frank notices that the collections of bones appear to almost be gathered together in collections. Though not necessarily in exact piles, it seems like there are areas of the ground speckled with an array of dirty yellowed bone, while between these collections are areas of dried dirt without a single piece of skeletal remains. 

(OOC: To tell more about the types of animals, please give me an Int + Survival roll)

----------


## Bennosuke

To Frank, many of the animal skeletons scattered out on the ground are clearly rodent... but as he looks closer, there are some bones from a larger animal. These are far less common, but they are clustered close enough together that Frank is certain that they belong to whole animals. Frank has to get around and root through the loose piles of bone, but it isn't till he unearths a skull that he realizes... cats. There are cat bones scattered out here!

(OOC: 2 successes)

Jenn also starts rooting through the piles of bones. She can't draw any further conclusion about the origins of the skeletons, but she picks up on a separate surprise. There's no damage to the bones; no evidence of trauma, no talon or beak scratches, no bones cracked open for the marrow. Despite the tree full of scavengers, there's no evidence these rodents have been eaten!


The crows begin to caw louder, thousands of black eyes seeming to stare down at the two human intruders.

----------


## Daishain

Frank drops the cat skull and looks to Jennifer, *"Lets get out of here quickly. I don't know what, but something is deeply wrong with this place. I was wrong about the ravens, they're not strong enough to lift a cat. I think that leaves just one animal that might arrange this. Humans, and I don't want to meet anyone that thinks of this crap as a hobby."*

Unless she for some reason disagrees, he sets off in the direction of their camp.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank drops the cat skull and looks to Jennifer, *"Lets get out of here quickly. I don't know what, but something is deeply wrong with this place. I was wrong about the ravens, they're not strong enough to lift a cat. I think that leave just one animal able to arrange this. Humans, and I don't want to meet anyone that thinks of this crap as a hobby."*
> 
> Unless she for some reason disagrees, he sets off in the direction of their camp.


Yup, f this, time to go, Jen replied.  She unslings her rifle and checks the safety, just in case.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn and Frank turn and begin to make their way back down the path that had winded them to this terrible tree. The screeches of the crows seemed to grow louder and more threatening, even as the tree fell farther and farther away in the tree line. If either of the hikers looked back, they would be relieved to see none of the big black birds chasing them through the forest. It was fortunately cooler under the forest canopy, but still the humidity was stifling, and the trees were so thickly gathered here that the lighting was almost dim, making it disorienting to figure out how late the day had grown. 

And to make matters worse, the trail no longer looked familiar. The trail had somehow narrowed, and branches seemed to reach out as if to grab or slow down the two hikers. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Assuming the two are making their way back to camp. Please give me Wits + Survival, but this time -1. Competing against the following roll (5d10)[*7*][*10*][*1*][*5*][*7*](30)

And feel free to make any other rolls you think would be useful.

EDIT: Wow, my rolls have just been so bad of late.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grits his teeth, and checking his surroundings regularly, keeps on trudging along. This trip had been a mixed bag to say the least. Several awe inspiring moments, and then things like this..

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+survival-1 (3d10)[*4*][*1*][*10*](15)
ten again (3d10)[*3*][*6*][*8*](17)

----------


## Bennosuke

To Jenn it seems like the two are truly lost. The trail keeps splitting far more than she remembers it had on the way coming to the tree, and the path just seems to grow more and more narrow. Frank is doing his best to maintain a sense of optimism, studying the map and using every ounce of his wits to navigate. 

Somehow, the two make it back to camp, though Jenn is almost certain they took a completely disparate route to prior. By now the two are covered in sweat, their legs smeared with patches of splashed mud, and sporting scrapes from unexpected branches that seemed to reach for them out of nowhere. The sun is just starting to descend, the baby blue sky becoming lined with a hues of pink and violet, though it is still unmercifully hot and humid. There might be time for one last adventure before the sun sets, if the two are truly feeling brave.

(OOC: Tie goes to the runner with Frank's one success)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Ugh, I'm wiped after that hike, how about dinner?" Jen asked, "think that fish is still good?"

She decides against mentioning anything about the freaky tree, the bones, or how they seemed to get completely lost on the way back.

----------


## Daishain

*"Yeah, lets get a proper fire going and wash up. Might be time to open that whiskey bottle too."* He looks around the campsite and takes a breath, talking in a more positive tone now that things seem to be safe. It had been a very long time since he'd had that much trouble figuring out which direction to go...

*"We'll want to leave early in the morn if we want a good chance at those deer anyways."*

Frank cleans himself off with some wipes from a "dude shower" brand cleaning kit, and goes ahead and changes clothing before walking out to the bear bag and beginning to bring it down from the trees.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case it comes up, Frank has no intention of getting drunk, but a bit of Jameson to calm his nerves sounds good to him.

BTW, Frank actually has a merit stating he never loses his sense of direction. But I figure it probably wouldn't apply against mystical happenings. Besides, him never normally getting lost only adds to the suspense when suddenly that's changing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Fortunately, the camp has been left unmolested, and the two are able to go about their chores in preparation for the evening. As the sun sets, the sky turning darker colors of plum and violet, it finally begins to cool and a warm fire becomes a welcome companion. The afternoon is peaceful, and again it is like there are no other animals or humans in the park with them. 

Frank and Jenn get their fire going, the logs they collected finally taking light from the gutting tinder, and the air becomes filled with the homey aroma of wood fire. Once the logs stop putting out black smoke, the two begin cooking the fish Frank had caught. But even over the crackling of the fire, the two can hear the disturbance of a group approaching. Raucous jovial voices, and the sound of trampled thicket grow closer and closer. Jenn and Frank can tell even before the group arrives that they are being descended upon by a group of _kids_.

The four that push through the shrubs, walking where no trail has been cleared can't be any older than 18. It's three guys and one girl, all dressed as if they were going to a Christian metal concert rather than camping in a national park. The leader is a lanky kid with a shaved head and pierced ears, whose skin is so pale it reflects the red firelight. He has his arm around the girl, and he leers at Frank and Jenn before giving her a sloppy peck on the cheek. "*Told ya I'd find them,*" he chuckles at his girl and the two boys behind him, his voice heavy with some form of intoxication, his lids half mast and puffy over scorched red eyes. He's got a heavy midwestern accent that reeks with the stench of Hoosier, and when he grins again at Jenn and Frank, you can see he's missing one of his top front teeth. 

The girl is a little dumpy, her soft form hidden behind an oversized black T, a camo denim jacket, and oversized jeans taken from a rap video in the 90s. Her eyes are equally bleary red, and she chuckles at her boyfriend's triumphant remarks as if it was a too clever joke. "*Way to go Zach,*" she giggles, before giving the two an embarrassed smile, "*maybe they'll be willing to share their dinner with us.*"

"*Ya, sorry to interrupt your... romantic evening, but we're awfully hungry and well, we forgot to bring any dinner.*" Zach chortles. Then he lifts his free hand, carrying a bright red cooler and adds, "*but we got beer... among other things, if you want things.*" And this causes him to chuckle all over again. 

One of the boys in back steps forward from the shadows. "*Oh hey, it's you two,*" he says, and Jenn and Frank can see that it's the long haired park ranger they met this morning. Now he's wearing a striped button down, two sizes two big, and has clearly been partaking in the festivities of his companions. "*Sorry to barge in on you,*" he adds with sincerity and a touch of shame.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Oh hey, its you, Jen said to the ranger, completely ignoring the others, hey listen, what do you know about this crazy looking tree a few hours hike over that way? There were about a million black birds in and  around it, and the craziest thing, someone had gathered all the bones of like hundreds of little animals , other birds, mice, squirrels, and cats and piled them in little stacks all around.  Freaked me the F out.  Do you have any idea what thats about?

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach speaks up before his ranger pal can reply. "*That's wicked,*" he chuckles, nodding his head in excitement, "*You're not yankin' my chain, are you mam?*" He seems genuinely excited by Jenn's story. His exclamation causes his girlfriend and the other kid to give whooping cheers of excitement. 

Mitch, the ranger from this morning steps forward and with a touch of both confusion and concern says, "*You mean The Crone? I'm... I'm not really sure I know what you mean. I've seen some birds up in the old oak tree, but a million black birds? And animal bones everywhere? I... well that's... kinda crazy sounding, no offense.*" 

(OOC: Feel free to give me Composure + Empathy)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Yeah, it was totally crazy, freaked me the F out, Jen replied.

*Spoiler*
Show

composure -1(?): (2d10)[*8*][*3*](11)
10 again: (2d10)[*2*][*9*](11)

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs as the others approach. Right when things were looking up again... Looks like a couple of delinquents pressured the ranger kid into taking them out here, and from the looks of it he knew this wouldn't go well.

He's grateful to Jen for taking the conversation in a different direction. He was inclined to send the lot packing, but that could cause even more trouble than feeding the pack and keeping an eye on them.

As doubt is expressed about what was seen at the Crone, he fished out his phone and pulls up the pictures he took.

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Jenn can tell, Ranger Mitch is being sincere. He sounds surprised and perplexed as he replies, "*Well... that sounds pretty crazy. If it's alright, I'll check it out first thing in the morning. I'm technically supposed to be off,*" this causes his companions to chuckle, "*but I'll come back in and me and Ben will go check it out.*" But something about Zach's expression seems more curious than concerned.

----------


## Daishain

Frank clears his throat, *"Right, with that out of the way, this request of yours. I can't say I'm particularly in the habit of sharing a campsite or hard won food with others just because they didn't think to bring the basics. Do you have some means of shelter for the night? If not, I'd focus on that first, because while we might have enough food, tent space is in short supply. It gets cold out here in a hurry."*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen stayed quiet as she waited to see how the kids responded.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Aw, hey man, don't be like that,*" Zach says with a sneer, his girlfriend chiming in, "*We're really hungry man.*" 

Mitch does his best to reign his friends in, saying apologetically, "*We don't need a place for the night man. We've got our own camp and everything, and if we really needed to, we could just head back to our cars and drive home. We just... well Jason was supposed to be in charge of packing food, and I guess he didn't get the message.*" Mitch shoots the third boy a glare, which is met with a playful vitriolic sneer and the middle finger from Jason. He turns back to Frank and says pathetically, "*But we are really hungry.*" 

"*Ya man, starving!*" Zach says, clutching his stomach in imitation of true pain. Not sure about Frank, he moves to Jenn, giving her his best puppy dog eyes and says, "*What do you think? You wouldn't turn away a group of poor starving kids, would you?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks to Jen with an eyebrow raised, looking for a cue on how okay she is with this. They were annoying, but at the least taking them in for dinner wouldn't mean putting them up for the night.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen gives a sly smirk.

Wellll, I think if _Jason_ was supposed to bring the food and he didnt, it wouldnt really be fair for us to bail him out like that, no consequences, Jen said, looking at the other kids, a mistake like that needs to be paid for, dont you think? 

Something like, stripping down to his boxers and singing the national anthem, would that be a fair punishment? she asked. 

She grinned.

----------


## Daishain

Frank's lips twitch up a bit in amusement. Then he looks to Jason to see his reaction.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jason's eye twitches at Jenn's suggestion. The kid looks like he's a high school or collegiate wrestler; all muscles, and no neck. He's got a beany on, and is probably wearing back eye liner. He starts to protest, but before he can get anything meaningful out, Zach chimes up, clapping his hands together. "*Yes,*" he announces with excitement, "*I couldn't agree more! It's only fair to us... and Jason!*" The girl cheers on this idea as well, though Mitch says nothing.

"*No man,*" Jason growls, "*that's not fair! Come one! It's not my fault... I mean... well that's not fair!*" His protests turn into pleas, but Zach and his girlfriend Lydia are merciless, and begin chanting for him to strip and sing, "*Do it! Do it! DOOOO IIIIIT!*" 

"*****, fine!*" the boy shouts in defeat, his hands shaking with anger. He reaches down and unbuckles his black studded belt, dropping his dark stretch jeans to reveal yellowed tighty whities, before throwing off his black leather biker jacket and white wife beater. Standing with his hands about his ankles, face flushed with equal parts anger and embarrassment, Jason begins to sing the National Anthem; his voice cracking hard anytime he hits a high note. By the end of the performance, he's shivering in the cold evening air, his hands clutched in front of his crotch to protect his... modesty. "*Happy?*" he asks, voice almost breaking into a sob, lined eyes still narrowed with anger.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

No no, start lower! Jen yelled as he started singing, but it was too late.  After his voice cracked the first time she started feeling bad and joined in to sing the rest of it together.

Happy? Well, you wont be singing for the Chiefs anytime soon, but I guess its good enough for dinner, she said, pull up some dirt.  Were gonna need more wood too if weve got more people; anyone want to volunteer to go foraging?

She looked at the other kids.

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach and his girlfriend hoot and jeer while Jason does his best. Mitch just stands there looking uncomfortable. But when Jenn joins in, the group's mocking quickly gives way and Mitch, then the other two join in as well, the entire group (plus or minus Frank) crooning the ending to the National Anthem together. 

At the end, Jason quickly starts pulling his pants back up, hands fumbling as he zips up and buckles his belt while Jenn speaks. His face is still flush with embarrassment, but he grins when Zach swoops in to pat him hard on the back with a chuckle. 

Jenn finishes her statement, and with an arm still around his half naked companion, Zack salutes her and replies, "*Aye aye captain,*" He turns back to his girlfriend, lips pulling back into a snaggle toothed smile as he gives her a wink, before turning back and replying, "*Lydia and I can do the foraging. We'll bring back some great firewood, since y'all are kind enough to share your dinner with us. Much obliged. Mitch, you can stay here with Jason and warm yourselves by the fire.*" He turns his somehow charming grin back to Jenn and Frank and adds, "*But is there any chance you wouldn't mind sharing a few beers with us?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank simply states, *"Maybe, lets get things set up though. We need some more seating. There's a log over that away that would do pretty well, but I'll need a few hands to move it. Mitch and Jason, if you wouldn't mind helping. Jenn, if you could rummage through and get out the rest of the potatoes? Just wrap them up in foil like the other two and set them all next to the fire, just barely not touching the flames. Those things take a while to cook."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sir yes sir,*" Zach says snotily as he turns to give Frank a salute. He gives the man a big fake grin and says, "*Lydia and I will be back with some firewood, and then when we get back, we'll definitely need to quench our thirst with some beer... after all that hard work and all.*" Without waiting for a reply, he winds up and gives his girlfriend a hearty spank on the tush, causing her to shriek in surprise before breaking out into a fit of giggles. With playful groping hands he chases Lydia off into the dark.

The moment they are gone, Mitch steps forward, brushing his long hair out of his eyes before apologizing, "*I'm sorry about this you guys. Thanks for being so cool. Jason and I will help with the log if you like, just lead the way.*" Jason falls in line with Zach gone, and the two do their best to help out with the work and dinner preparation anyway they can. 

Unless you want to do anything further, I can move things on to dinner.

----------


## Daishain

As Zach leaves and Mitch apologizes, Frank looks to him, *"I understand. But if this sort of thing is common, you may wish to speak with Zach when the time is right. He's not acting like much of a friend."*

He doesn't say anything else on the matter as he points the way to the log he'd seen earlier. A mid sized length of pine, not too much rot, not too heavy to move, still big enough to serve as a decent seat.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch shrugs, clearly uncomfortable with the situation and replies, "*Eh, he's not that bad. He just... likes to have fun by being a bit of an *******, if you know what I mean.*"

Later, the group is sitting around the campfire eating dinner. The temperature has dropped by now a good 10-15 degrees, and while not cold, the heat of the roaring fire is very welcome. The previously raucous teenagers have quieted down a bit as they tuck into their food. As he is finishing up his portion of fish and baked potato, Zach looks up with a grin and reaches into his pocket to pull out a small glass pipe. The smell of marijuana can immediately be appreciated over the smoke of the firewood. "*Anyone up for a little fun,*" he asks with a mischievous **** eating grin, "*Let's smoke and tell some... scaaaary storieeees!*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank decides to ignore the weed. He always thought the laws against its use were bogus, but that didn't mean he wanted to partake.

As the activity is suggested he shrugs, *"Sure, I have a few good ones in store. Who wants to start?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen just focuses on eating and cleaning up; no need to be swarmed by racoons and who knows what else in the middle of the night.

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach lights a purple bic lighter and takes a long pull of the pipe, the tiny flame flickering in a pale comparison to the campfire. He coughs after exhaling a heavy cloud of black pungent smoke. Grinning while still trying to get his breath back he says, "*Why don't we start with the most appropriate one?*" He raises an eyebrow at Lydia, whose own grin widens before she stares knowingly at Jenn and Frank. Mitch gives him a dirty look but does not say anything until Zach adds, "*Let's tell the story of The Wytch of Lytchwood Park!*"

"*Cut it out Zach,*" Mitch growls. But Zach just sits there grinning, eyes turning red as he studies Frank and Jenn, trying to read their faces.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Ooh, that sounds like fun," Jen said as she cracked open another beer, "let's hear it."

----------


## Daishain

Frank sips at his own drink, he has no particular intention of dulling his senses with this sketchy teenager around. Although this story might be interesting.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch rolls his eyes an makes a frustrated sigh but says nothing. Zach gives him a rueful sneer and then passes him the pipe. Turning back to the rest of the group he says, "*Right, the Wytch! Well rumor has it that there's this woman monster that lives in these woods. Some people say she's always been here, while others say she was a preacher's wife when the settlers first got here, ya know, and that she was lured off by the devil or something.*" Mitch takes a hit of the pipe, coughing loudly and forcing Zach to pause momentarily to wait for silence. He pats Mitch on the back a few times as the young park ranger fights to regain control of his airway. Once Mitch is better, he continues, "*Anyway, none of that really matters. You see, though no one talks about it, the ignorant white trash Hoosiers of this town much all believe in her. Ever since I was a little kid it was always, behave or we'll take you out to Lytchwood and feed you to the Wytch, right?*" Zach looks to the others for affirmation. Lydia and Jason nod their heads in knowing agreement.

Mitch shrugs his shoulders apologetically and inserts, "*I'm not from Salem. We only moved here a couple of years ago,*" which causes Zach to snicker. 

"*But it's more than that,*" the ring leader continues, "*no one will admit it, but it's like, well the people of this town really believe in her. They like, worship her or something; not in a church or anything, but there's kinda this rumor that she's got all these crazy powers and can grant wishes, or favors or something. My uncle says that if you leave her something to eat, like your cat or something, she'll help you out. Like ya got a big test coming up? Leave her little Fluffy out at the Crone oak tree and you'll ace it. Oh yeah, and like a bunch of people think she lives in that giant tree, hence the name The Crone.*" Zach pauses, locking turning his attention just to Frank and Jenn, the grin slinking off his face to leave an expression of hesitance and concern. "*That's why I figured you had to hear this story, because like, you said you found a bunch of animal skeletons out there, right?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"I dunno man, there were a _lot_ of bones out there," Jen replied, "and the birds were acting weird too.  It was freaky."

She shuddered as she recalled the odd tree and the bones, and birds.

----------


## Daishain

Frank's eyebrow rises a bit, *"That would certainly explain a few things. Based on the numbers this had to have been going on for a long time."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*That's the thing,*" Zach says excitedly, "*you're whole story doesn't make sense, see?*" He grins at the two, and now his eyes are almost red in the firelight. "*I've been to the tree many times man, we were just there last weekend. No bones. How did so many get out there in just a week?*" His words were filled with excitement, like he believed in everything he had said, and everything Jenn and Frank had said, and was on the verge of cracking some unsolved mystery. Leaning forward, almost to the point where the fire should be singing his face, Zach continues, "*And even if someone had brought all those animals out there in one week, how did they all get.. kept there. Like why didn't all the cats and rats or whatever it was you saw just scamper off?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Got me man," Jen said as she took another swig of beer, "maybe the tree ate them." 

"Damn, wish I packed some s'mores..." she said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank figures the kid was trying to mess with them by saying the bones weren't there before and shrugs, *"Welp, I'll take local superstitions and some dead pets over some of the other theories that popped into my head. I was kind of thinking we'd might have stumbled into a 'The hills have eyes' situation."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Hills have eyes?*" Zach asks scornfully, the pipe finally having found its way back to him. He lights it again and takes another puff, adding, "*Hey man, we're not all just dumb hicks out here or whatever. I mean, our parents are all crazy or whatever, but we're not just inbred hillbillies.*"

Jason chuckles at this, but after his laugh the grin recedes from his face. In dead seriousness he says, "*Nah man, Zach's right. But people round here believe in The Wytch, that's for sure. I got a friend who says his dad is even part of some Church group that's dedicated to tracking her in this forest, and making sure she can't leave. I heard she's also a shape shifter, and would prefer to heat humans if she could!*" He's wide eyed, and dead serious, if not a little too high.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shrugs again, *"Didn't think you were like that, but you got to admit, so many hoosiers in one place does make it seem more likely for there to be a bunch of inbred hillbillies hiding in the woods nearby. Every town has its rejects."

"Anyways, sounds kind of like this myth might have common roots in an old Native American story I heard about. Skatega... Skade... something, not sure how to pronounce it. Ghosts of evil magic users that refuse to stay dead, and rise at night to kill, eat, and throw curses. Only way to get rid of them is to find and destroy their bodies with fire."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Skadegamutc if anyone's curious about where I got that, the "ghost witches" of the Wabanaki native americans. Probably entirely unrelated to what Benno had in mind but still...

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Bad ass!*" Jason says under his breath, the whites of his eyes almost completely replaced with red. 

Zach simply sits there, nodding his head as if he already knew the story. But his girlfriend mistakes the look for concern, and making her hands into claws Lydia turns on Zach cackling, "*What, are you scared now or something?*" She grabs him by both shoulders and giggles joyfully.

"*Hey, cut it out babe,*" he says with annoyance, though he gives her a big smirk to show he's not scared. Turning to Fred he says, "*You think they're the same thing? Does this Skade mother grant wishes or whatever?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head at the question, *"Not that I know of, but I don't remember them being tied to a tree either. Maybe the legend changed."* He grins then, *"Or maybe the spirit is trapped, unable to act freely, and using the promise of false wishes to get what it wants."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Zach shrugs and starts to speak, but before he can, Jason excitedly blurts, "*That makes total sense. My uh, friend's dad, he said that they trapped it somehow in the forest. He didn't say anything exactly about that it being in the tree... but like wouldn't that be crazy?*" 

Zach's scowl at being spoken over melts away into a charming yet mischievous grin. "*Well then, maybe we'd be doing the town a service by cutting the ****er down, right? Or maybe light it on fire? Wouldn't we be the heroes then?*" The suggestion causes Lydia to giggle, and he leans over to start sticking his tongue down her throat.

"*Cut it out man,*" Mitch blurts out, clearly irritated by the suggestion. However, Zach seems suddenly too busy to argue, or even to pay attention to his buddy.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head, *"Sounds like a good way to get arrested for arson, or maybe pecked to death by a murder of crows. Those suckers looked mean. Anyways, enough about the Wytch I think. Ever heard of the legend of Three Sister's Road? Its an old tale from Nebraska about betrayal and revenge."* If the teens don't interrupt him, Frank tells the story as best he recalls.

----------


## Bennosuke

The teenagers don't do anything to interrupt Frank, though Lydia breaks away from Zach, suddenly curious about the new ghost story, much to the young man's chagrin. As Frank begins, the three teenagers listen with excited interest.

(OOC: Not to drag things on, as I think we are getting ready to end the night/scene, but I think for fun, why don't you give me a Presence + Expression roll for this, take a +1 for good measure)

----------


## Bennosuke

Though it's not the greatest story ever told, Frank keeps the three teens focused as he tells his story about... _The Legend of Three Sister's Road!_ When it's over, Zach chuckles and throws an empty beer can over his shoulder and announces, "*Well ****, not bad not bad.*" He pulls Lydia into him, and gives her an evil looking face. "*Hope that didn't scare you too much babe,*" he says in a voice meant to sound like Vincent Price. He plants a big wet one on Lydia who turns half jokingly away from his kiss. 

Zach stumbles to his feet, and shakes his head out. "***** guys, I think it's time to head back to the camp site.*" He grins at Frank and Jen and says, "*unless you want us to join you two lovebirds,*" before making kissy faces at the two.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Nope, Jen replied, I dragged my butt all the way out here to pitch my tent and sleep in it, and thats what Im gonna do.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well then,*" Zach says with a dramatic shrug. He offers Lydia a hand to help her rise and playfully says, "*My lady,*" She takes his hand, stumbling as well but falling into his arms. The two snog for a moment as Jason and Mitch roll their eyes, and all in all it takes another five to ten minutes before the four young adults stagger away from the campfire, fading into the dark night forest like a bad dream. 

The following morning comes on as if the incursion of Zach, Lydia, Mitch, and Jason was a bad dream. As sun streams in through the branches of the trees, the sound of birds chirping from somewhere above trickles into the camp. The camp fire has completely gutted, and there are still plenty of empty and crushed beer cans scattered around, mostly left by Zach and the others.

----------


## Daishain

Frank rubs his eyes as he gets up, looking to Jen as she crawls out of her tent. *"Mornin', hope you slept well."

"Did you want to try and snag a deer this morning? If so we need to get moving right away."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank rubs his eyes as he gets up, looking to Jen as she crawls out of her tent. *"Mornin', hope you slept well."
> 
> "Did you want to try and snag a deer this morning? If so we need to get moving right away."*


*Jen Gibbs*

"Yes, why don't you get everything ready for hunting and, let me clean up the campsite a bit first, nothing like coming back to a dozen beer cans all over the place," Jen said.

"You know, for an attempt at getting away from people, we sure have seemed to attract a lot of them.  First that hunter with no clue how to hunt, and then those kids last night eating our dinner," she added.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shrugs, that arrangement seemed fine with him. He gets out the rifle cases, opening them up for one last check. He'd thoroughly cleaned them before they ever came out here, and they should be flawless, but he liked being meticulous with his tools. Soon enough he has everything gathered that he thinks they'll need, including the camouflaged tarp that he liked to use as a quick blind that goes anywhere.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time the two are ready, it is almost half past eight, and the sun has fully illuminated the sky. Frank and Jenn head out, carrying their rifles and gear. The forest was already wide awake, and unlike the day prior, the woods are filled with the sound of animals rushing through the brush and bird chirping high up in the tree tops. The tension of the evening's incursion with the local teenagers is almost immediately forgotten as the two hike through the forest, looking for a good place to set up "camp".

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the delay. I want to minimized the crunch here, but I think this will be best served with an extended action of sorts. I think a Wits/Dex + Survival/Firearms roll would make the most sense here, and you can use your better stat for the attribute and skill options. Each roll counts as an hour. Goal will be 6 successes for a normal deer, but 10 if you choose to hunt rare black stag (please specify).

While the rolls can mostly be done in the OOC thread, I'm also going to ask that along with choosing your target first, that one of you give me an IC post describing where you decide to set up your gear ect.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen followed Frank's lead in finding a decent spot to hunt from, and helped set up the tarp to create a blind before checking her rifle and settling in to wait.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sets out as soon as they're ready. Most deer hunters would insist they're heading out far too late, but honestly being in place before dawn always seemed excessive. He heads first for the lake, and has them set up a bit away from the deer trail they'd discovered yesterday. Chances are it was used somewhat frequently for the other deer to come and get water.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It actually ends up being the same number of dice regardless of the available combinations, but I think wits/survival is closer to the flavor... and I think Frank and Jenn would agree to leave the magnificent one be.
wits+ survival hour 1 (5d10)[*5*][*5*][*1*][*3*][*1*](15)
ten again (5d10)[*7*][*1*][*2*][*8*][*10*](28)

wits+ survival hour 2 (5d10)[*4*][*8*][*1*][*1*][*2*](16)
ten again (5d10)[*1*][*2*][*7*][*4*][*9*](23)

wits+ survival hour 3 (5d10)[*9*][*8*][*8*][*9*][*6*](40)
ten again (5d10)[*10*][*10*][*7*][*9*][*5*](41)

----------


## Bennosuke

The two make camp by the lake, bundling up at the tree line so that they have a wide view of the clearing and the muddy grass that leads up to the expansive body of water. They scent the immediate area with a packet of doe urine that Frank had brought, the smell is pungent. By it's very nature, hunting was a sport of patience, and it's almost a two hour wait before a good sized buck saunters out of the clearing. The lithe animal has a short pelt of light brown that almost shines in the morning sun, and a pair of blooming antlers crown its mantle. The deer is maybe a hundred yards away, and as it exits the forest, it stops to look both ways like a child at a crosswalk. Head to the sky, sniffing at the morning air, the buck decides there is no danger and pads over to the water's edge to take a drink. 

Frank is still taking sight, when Jen's rifle fires, blasting a small cloud of grey powder into the air. The buck twitches sideways, stumbling against the impact of the rifle shell. It sways but does not go over, instead turning away from the water on shaking thin legs to flee back into the cover of the forest. The buck takes several unstable steps across the mud, but as it tries to gain speed it's legs give out and the deer falls neck and flank first into the grass. 

(OOC: Giving Jen the credit for TC's excellent number of successes in the first two rolls)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen waited for the echo of the shot to fade away, then checked her rifle's safety before slinging it over her shoulder. 
"That's dinner for the trip," she said, "c'mon, let's get over there and make sure it's down for good."

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen and Frank begin racing across the clearing towards the struggling buck. As they come out into the open, it seems to see them, and fumbles back onto all four hooves, though one of them seems to be moving badly. The buck begins limping back towards the forest, almost dragging the left front leg as it crashes back into the brush. The deer was clearly badly wounded though, and was leaving behind a trail of churned up dirt and a splattering of dark red blood on the slick wet grasses. 

(OOC: Of course, Wits + Survival + 1 for both of you please. Goal 3 successes)

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods as Jen makes the shot, *"Good hit, lets put it the rest of the way down."*

He safeties and shoulders his own rifle, and moves up towards the trail left by the buck, determined to reach it swiftly and end the creature's pain.

On catching up, he would approach from the sides to avoid any last ditch kicking and use a long bladed knife to try and pierce the heart.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+survival+1 (6d10)[*5*][*4*][*2*][*8*][*5*][*3*](27)

----------


## Thundercracker

"Careful," Jen said.  
Getting up close to a wounded animal with just a knife could always be unpredictable.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Unless someone wants to try with a willpower, I only count two successes.)

Jen and Frank hurriedly begin to follow the trail of spattered blood and muddy hoof prints. At first it is easy to keep on the trail, and based on how bad the deer had been hit it seemed like it could not have gone far. But soon the two find themselves deep within the woods with no sign of the deer's tracks. 

The woods here are darker, the branches clawing today to block out the midday sun; thin spidery white trees all somehow almost bereft of leaves. No other part of the forest has been like this. Frank and Jen find themselves standing at the edge of a ravine that must be almost twenty feet deep. Below the mudslide and bramble of tree roots, the river rushes at a furious pace, roaring loud enough to drown out the chirps of the birds, loud enough to drown out almost all other sounds.

As the two shuffle around the edge of the ravine, looking for a sign of the deer, they come across a thin but definite trail of animal bones. The line of crushed skulls and spindly femurs seems to fade back into the forest, but swells to a collected pile at the lip of the ravine, ending where it appears a tree trunk had once been used to cross the river. The trunk now rests precariously at a diagonal stuck in the middle of the rushing creek. 

(OOC: Feel free to take an Int + survival roll along with anything else you want to do)

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen pulled out her phone and took some photos of the trail of bones and the pile, along with the fallen tree and the ravine.  The next time someone questioned whether something weird was going on, shed be ready.

I dont think it came this way, she said loudly over the sound of rushing water.

*Spoiler*
Show

 int+ survival: (3d10)[*3*][*2*][*3*](8)
10 again: (3d10)[*2*][*6*][*1*](9)

----------


## Bennosuke

There is not much more Jen can gather from looking around. It is hard for her to tell how long the tree trunk had been like that, and how long the bones had been there. As she snaps pictures with her phone, her mind races over what could be happening.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks confused, *"How the hell did we lose that trail? That buck was floundering like a fish on land."*

On seeing the bones he shakes his head, *"And even more weirdness with the bones."* He looks around, thinking of the last place they saw the trail and how to backtrack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

int+survival (4d10)[*9*][*5*][*8*][*10*](32)
ten again (4d10)[*5*][*5*][*1*][*5*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank looked down at the trail of bones. The pieces of spine and skull and limb were all the same sorts of animals they had found at the tree. And just like the night before, it seemed that the different yellowing pieces of skeleton had only laid of the forest floor for a short period of time. The dirt underneath was still moist, and did not cling to the bones like it would have if the bones had sunk down with the weight of time. Furthermore, just like the bones from the night before, these had only recently been picked clean; knuckle bones still clung together with spidery ligaments. 

It also looked like the tree trunk that was laying in the river below had also relatively recently been moved. Frank could see the streak in the bed where it had been dragged.

----------


## Daishain

Frank takes his rifle off of his shoulder slowly, he lowers his voice a bit as he says, *"Whoever messed with the bones and the tree did so recently. Probably earlier today. Lets backtrack, see if we can't find that deer trail again. I don't want to be messing around with whatever this is."*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen nodded and followed Franks lead.  The situation just seemed odd, and she unslung her rifle, just in case.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jenn turn back the way they came, but somehow nothing looks the same. It has suddenly become much harder to find the deer's trail, which had led them to this ravine. Impossibly, it was getting darker too and it felt like the forest was beginning to close in on the two campers. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So we are going to continue with the antagonistic mechanic stolen from Changeling here, as Frank and Jenn try to find their way back through the woods. Please both of you roll Wits + Survival -2, and your combined successes will be compared to the following roll

(5d10)[*6*][*8*][*3*][*6*][*2*](25)

----------


## Daishain

Frank tries not to show it, but he's getting increasingly nervous about this place. Perhaps this whole thing was a mistake.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+survival-2 (2d10)[*2*][*1*](3)
ten again (2d10)[*6*][*4*](10)

----------


## Bennosuke

The two walk as quickly as they can away from the ravine and the trail of animal bones. It had been a little before midday when they had entered the woods to track down the wounded deer, but somehow as they march on, the sky seems to darken above the forest canopy. Anxiety stalks the two through the woods like a demon hunter. Nothing seems familiar, and it becomes undeniable that Frank and Jenn are lost in the dark forest. Stars become visible bleeding between the branches, but even their light is strangled and unhelpful. 

Suddenly, almost maddeningly even, the two campers find themselves back at the ravine. Not only are the two back at the ravine, but back at the long thin trail of bones! Jenn and Frank have only a moment to ponder what is happening, standing at the lip of the ravine and looking down at the fallen tree trunk, when the ground under them erodes with a sudden _boom_. The forest floor gives out and Frank and Jenn find themselves tumbling down fast and hard, rolling into the ravine with the rocks and soil and clods of dirt. 

(OOC: I rolled for both Frank and Jenn, but Frank has failed his Stamina + Athletics roll and falls hard. He can either take the Arm Wracked, or the Leg Wracked Tilt. Up to you Daishain)

Jenn and Frank are thrown into the ravine, collapsed at the water's edge. The walls of the ravine are steep and the soil too soft to climb. However, the earth on the other side of the ravine seems to rise more gently, and may be more easily ascended.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen tried to keep her arms and legs from tangling on anything as they fell, then when they hit the bottom she stopped for a moment, then checked herself over to see if anything was broken.  Next she reflexively checked the barrel of her weapon to make sure it was clear as training took over.

You okay? she asked into the gloom.

She couldnt exactly see where Frank was and hoped to follow the sound of his voice.

----------


## Daishain

Frank groans a bit in answer, then winces in pain as he tries to push himself up. *"Wrist's hurt pretty bad, one sec."* He pokes and prods at himself for a bit before continuing. *"Bad sprain I think, not broken. Still, going to be one handed for a while."* He gingerly stands and looks for his rifle, hoping it wasn't damaged in the fall. He'd have a hard time holding it now, but still...

*"What in the bloody hells is wrong with me Jenn? I haven't gotten lost like that since I was a little kid in the scouts. And apparently losing track of time too... Am I just going nuts?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Something weird is going on, lets follow this ravine, it used to be a stream at one point right? Has to lead somewhere.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn and Frank follow the ravine, marching along the nearside bank as the river rushes at a furious pace. They leave behind the fallen log that had clearly been used as a bridge at some point, trudging through soft dirt and pockets of mud, trying their best to keep to the most firm land. The two march along the ravine as it twists this way and that... but impossibly, as Frank and Jenn round the next bend, they come back upon the what is almost certainly the same fallen tree trunk resting diagonally across the river.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen stopped and stared at the tree trunk, then she walked up to it and carved a large letter J in the side with a knife.  

No way thats the same tree, water cant run downhill in a circle, she said, lets keep going.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is frowning as they come on the site of the tree bridge again. Surely it couldn't be the same, but the more he looked the harder it was to find a difference in the scene...

While Jenn carved up the stump, he took advantage of the brief stop to take a sling out of his first aid kit, binding up his arm so it would be more comfortable.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank is frowning as they come on the site of the tree bridge again. Surely it couldn't be the same, but the more he looked the harder it was to find a difference in the scene...
> 
> While Jenn carved up the stump, he took advantage of the brief stop to take a sling out of his first aid kit, binding up his arm so it would be more comfortable.


Jen helped Frank fashion a sling, which is infinitely easier to do with more than one hand.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time Jenn finishes helping Frank with his injured arm, the sky has somehow darkened as if it were dusk, though it is hard to see the sky above through the thick forest canopy. Above the constant whirring of the river a voice calls out. Perhaps it is too dark to see that far, but it sounds like the voice is coming from the other side of the ravine. "*Hello?*" the voice calls out high and strained and... strange, "*Help?*" The voice sounds a little distant, but it is so hard to pinpoint in the darkness, and with the roar of the river right next to you.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Hello? Jen called as she attempted to figure out where the voice was coming from.  She tried to find an easy spot to clamber out of the ravine from.

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a pause after Jen calls out... when the air is only filled by the rushing of the stream. Then she is answered, the scared strained voice perhaps slightly farther away, "*Hello? Please help? Hello?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen looked around to see if she could spot the source of the voice, then whether there was a way to cross the stream safely to get to the other side.  Her thought was to get a better view from the top of the ravine.

----------


## Daishain

Frank calls out, *"Where are you? Are you injured?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

As Jen studies her surroundings, anxiety beginning to claw at the back of her neck, it appears that the most straightforward means of getting across the river would be by shifting the the tree trunk. It's base and roots still rest on this side of the ravine, and it looks like at some point it had lain straight across the river, though maybe the current had shifted it to lay at a diagonal not fully reaching the other side. 

As Jen ponders this, Frank calls out again. The voice replies, still across the river but closer now, it's source still out of sight. "*Help! Hello? Here, come here!*" the voice sounds strained and desperate.

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns, this was seeming... off, whoever was calling out was responding oddly. He calls out again, *"Are you injured? Can you move?"*

He walks up to the tree trunk and pushes it with his boot, trying to gauge how difficult it would be to shift back into position.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen puts out a hand and stops Frank as he approaches the tree.  Something about the voice seems off.

Wait, who says come here when theyre injured? Jen asked, somethings not right.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Frank checks the tree trunk, it slides easily in the silt of the riverbed. In fact, he finds that there might be a track from which the tree trunk had slid through from a previous position that likely would have gone directly across from bank to bank. 

But Jen speaks to Frank, he gets no reply from the mystery voice... or maybe the voice is just too far off and all Frank can hear is a desperate call drowned out by the flowing river and a gust of wind.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Where are you?" Jen called out.

She motioned for Frank to stay quiet, and unslung her rifle.  The expression on her face was one of extreme suspicion as she strained her ears for a reply.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, suspicious of this whole thing as well, and glad that it wasn't just the pain in his arm making him paranoid.

----------


## Bennosuke

Perhaps Frank's suspicion was correct about the person calling moving farther away. There was no reply when Jen called out this time, even when the stream quieted, there was no reply to Jen's calling.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks to Jen and shrugs, *"Either their sense of direction is terrible, or they didn't need help after all. Okay, this trunk can be moved back into position, but if it slid before, it probably will again, I'm not sure we can trust it to stay put, and I'm going to have a hard time swimming like this. I'm thinking we could take it the other way though, pull it on around and climb it to get back up the bank to where we came from. Less chance of getting even more lost that way... I think."

"We've got a fair bit of rope, I think we can probably find a branch and use that to haul up one end. Sound like a plan?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Works for me, Jen replied, what do you want me to do?

----------


## Daishain

Frank tilts his head, *"First bit would be to haul that thing the rest of the way to this side of the water. Are you comfortable climbing out a few feet to get the rope looped around the trunk?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Frank's plan, roughly speaking:
-Jen climbs out on the log just enough to be able to loop the rope around the big log.
-Use said rope, and probably a tree, Jen and Frank work together to pull the thing so its entirely on the near shore.
-roll the log into a good position near the ravine wall they fell down
-Weight the rope, toss it over an appropriately placed tree branch, then retie it around the thin end of the log
-Use the rope to haul the thin end up until its resting up against the ravine wall
-Jenn should then be able to climb up out of the ravine, using both the log and the rope.
-While at the top, she should be in a good position to help Frank do the same in spite of his arm

Of course, none of this is helpful if the ravine wall is too high for the log to reach, and/or the log is too heavy to be moved by two people even with good leverage...

Plan B would involve basically skipping to step 4, and instead using the rope to try and bodily lift one of them up without the log. Should be able to at least provide enough lift to make it much easier to climb. Easier setup, tougher actual climb...

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Eh, I think I can handle it," Jen replied as she attempted to visualize what Karl was suggesting and exactly how she was going to pull it off.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen sets out, following Franks' instructions, struggling to bring the log onto the river bank. 

(OOC: Let's keep it simple. Jen is primary and Frank is secondary. Please give me a Str + Stamina roll at -2 each. I believe the Arm Wracked Tilt applies an additional -3 modifier for Frank but I'm away from book at the moment. Any successes for Frank add more dice to Jen's pool. And don't forget about the ability to add 3d10 with a WP)

----------


## Daishain

Frank sets himself to pull as best he can, using his body and legs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Str+stam-2 (4d10)[*8*][*10*][*9*][*10*](37)
ten again (4d10)[*9*][*8*][*2*][*2*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

The going is slow at first, and Jen almost loses her footing as she climbs out onto the wet log. Her boot slides out from under her on the slick, almost slimy bark, and there is a moment of near instant terror where she can feel herself going over and into the river. 

Fortunately, calamity is avoided and Jen is able to catch herself, before completing the task of tying the rope to the tree's spear-like end. After this, it is mostly Frank's patient instruction that gets the two through the lengthy task of pulling it out of the river and onto the muddy bank. Then they must lever the tree trunk up against the ravine wall, struggling to get the rope over a nearby overhanging branch. It takes several throws before they successfully get the rope over and taught. It's exhausting work playing tug of war to get the tree branch up against the ravine, creating a makeshift ladder, and by the time the work is complete, both Jen and Frank are exhausted, stained with sweat and spattered with mud. By now all light has gone out of the sky, and the two are forced to use flashlights as their source of light. The rush of the nearby river has become comforting, a constant in the otherwise unknowable and near impenetrable darkness. Then Jen begins the laborious process of climbing up the tree trunk, going limb over limb with her weighted camping pack, till she can finally pull herself up and over onto the forest floor above the ravine. 

But something changes when Jen finally makes it; the forest goes completely silent. Even the constant roar of the water on rocks goes mute. Her flashlight shines down on Frank, but he seems so so far away. Down in the ravine, Frank can see his companion standing up above, her lit flashlight creating a yellow and charcoal silhouette against the blackness. If either calls out to the other, the sound is terribly distant, and warped, like an echo bouncing off of a cave wall. Jen still has the rope and can begin the process of pulling Frank up, if she so desires.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"_What the..._" Jen thought as she pulled on the rope.  
She repeated the curse like a mantra as she tried to get Frank up and out of the ravine as quickly as possible. 

Something was wrong.  Something was definitely very wrong.  Had she accidentally been slipped some drugs or something? Was there something in the air?

----------


## Bennosuke

Between Jen and Frank's effort, there is no significant difficulty in pulling the man up out of the ravine. When Frank struggles to the top, he is greeted by the same eerie silence. It is near completely dark, but you realize as you look around that somehow you are not on the same bank of the ravine that you were when you first feel in. The trees here are too low and more tightly packed. The forest is almost claustrophobic here, strangling inward. But there is a trail, a narrow sort of path that might have been created by an animal or perhaps an old stream.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Between Jen and Frank's effort, there is no significant difficulty in pulling the man up out of the ravine. When Frank struggles to the top, he is greeted by the same eerie silence. It is near completely dark, but you realize as you look around that somehow you are not on the same bank of the ravine that you were when you first feel in. The trees here are too low and more tightly packed. The forest is almost claustrophobic here, strangling inward. But there is a trail, a narrow sort of path that might have been created by an animal or perhaps an old stream.


Weird, Jen said, that tree looks almost exactly like the other one.  Is it me, or is it hard to hear the river from up here?

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head, *"Not just you, this is definitely weird. All right, so we need to get our bearings again, or at least find someplace with shelter. There's a couple of distinct mountains we should be able to see from anywhere in the park given a clear view, if we can get to where they're visible, we'll be able to place ourselves on the map."*

----------


## Bennosuke

As Frank raises his flashlight up towards the skyline looking for mountains, his beam falls upon the something tangled in one of the nearby trees. _Is it bones?_ From afar it looks like a small figure maybe made out of tied together sticks... or something.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Okay, I don't want to know what that is," Jen said, "let's just get out of here."

She ignored the figure and kept looking for mountains, or any landmark aside from the nearby trees.

----------


## Daishain

Frank mutters as he keeps moving, *"Looks like some sorta fetish to me. More crap related to that witch of the woods thing probably."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen and Frank start to move cautiously into the forest, desperate to identify any landmark that might help them navigate. But to their dismay, as they keep going, they find a second figure strung up in the trees... then a third... then a fourth. These poppets are mostly in the same form, a two pronged branch strung up in the shape of an upside down Y, crossed on it's longest limb by a single straight branch. These "fetishes" as Frank called them seemed to be appearing more frequently as the duo walked deeper into the forest, and yet nothing was appearing as familiar. 

Then the voice returned, this time closer, clearer, "*Hello? Are you there? Help! Please help!*" There was something jarring, almost grating about the voice of this mystery person; it was high pitched, the words pronounced in a sibilant screeching voice. It made the hairs stand on end, it made one want to run as fast as possible in the opposite direction.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen stopped as she heard the voice call out again.

No way was it the same person from the river... this was some kind of ambush or something.

 She put her back against a tree, crouched, and just looked and listened to see if she could pick up any clues about the voice, if it was masking some other sound perhaps.  The weight of the rifle was comforting in her hands, and she slowly flicked the safety off.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen threw herself against the tree, moving suddenly, her body remembering the thrill of combat. Her eyes search the darkness as she plays her flashlight across the tree line. Her ears pricked to pick up the slightest of noises. She hears nothing but the sound of Frank's breathing, and maybe the rustle of his cloths. She sees nothing... until her flashlight plays on the branches immediately above her head. Strung out in on the tree's gnarled limb are multiple of these wooden fetishes. The strange strung up dolls seem to reach down for Jen, and she can feel her stomach do flips, seeming to reject what she is seeing. 

As Jen casts her flashlight about the tree line, she sees that somehow they have come to a part of the forest festooned with thousands of these poppets hanging down from the branches.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

No one person put all of these up; who knows how many people were living in the woods.  Had they stumbled on some kind of weird cult?  If they had, they definitely knew exactly where they were because of their flashlights. 

Hello? Jen called, trying to get a direction on the voice, where are you?

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a long pause... silence. Then the strange voice, "*Hello? Over here! Please help!*" Jen had the mad thought, that it was like someone had taught a goat to speak. The consonants and syllables were all there, but it was as if the sounds had no meaning to the speaker! Jen was fairly certain she could point in the direction the voice had come from.

----------


## Thundercracker

> There is a long pause... silence. Then the strange voice, "*Hello? Over here! Please help!*" Jen had the mad thought, that it was like someone had taught a goat to speak. The consonants and syllables were all there, but it was as if the sounds had no meaning to the speaker! Jen was fairly certain she could point in the direction the voice had come from.


Ok, Im coming, dont worry! Jen called.  

She looked up, was there any moonlight or ambient light they could see by?

----------


## Bennosuke

The night was somehow pitch black. The trees were not so close together that they should be blocking out the sky, but there was nothing beyond the trees other than a black, lightless, hungry void.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The night was somehow pitch black. The trees were not so close together that they should be blocking out the sky, but there was nothing beyond the trees other than a black, lightless, hungry void.


*Jen Gibbs*

Jen moved to where Frank was and looked around for a good spot to sit and wait in the dark, maybe some undergrowth or something they could hide in.  

"Feels like an ambush," Jen whispered, "Long as we're using flashlights, they'll be able to see us from a mile away.  On three we turn off the lights and head over to those bushes, quiet as we can.  We'll wait there until our eyes adjust and see if there's enough light to see well enough to get out of here without turning them on.  OK?"

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, really not liking the idea of hiding in the dark right now, but trusting Jenn's instincts. She was the soldier here after all.

----------


## Bennosuke

The two move away from the voice, crouching low till they can find what maybe _feels like_ a safe place. No other sounds can be appreciated in the dark as the two move, taking shelter under another tree. The ground here is damp, the soil soft, but dotted with what feels like hundreds of quarter sized slick rubbery prominences. It takes a moment to realize that the forest floor here seems to be covered... no littered with mushrooms. 

After several very very long moments, the voice comes again. It's the same voice, but this time it seems to come from somewhere else, "*Hello? Please come! I need help!*" Another long moment and the voice comes again, but this time from some other part of the forest and this time much closer, much louder, "*Please help. Help me!*" Impossibly, there were no other sounds in the forest; no crunching of leaves, no foot falls, no sound of someone breathing right behind you, hands reaching out for your neck!

As the two stay still, the voices continue to come, each time from a different direction and a different proximity. Still no sign of anyone else in the forest, other than the voice. But as the chorus comes, first from this way, then that, it becomes harder to remember which way the two came from. _Which way was the ravine?_ 

It slowly becomes easier to see, though that means maybe being able to see shapes on the ground immediately around you, and dark shapes up to five feet away. Trees surround the two, and it is clear that most of them are strung up like candelabras with the strange stick figures.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen stuffed some of the mushrooms into her pack.  Maybe they were trippy mushrooms and she was actually hallucinating.  Then she grit her teeth and stayed quiet, hoping that if she wasnt hallucinating, whatever was out there would move away.  If it knew where they were, it would have closed in by now.  If it didnt, turning on their flashlights would give away their location instantly.  She strained her ears to hear footfalls amid the calls for help.

----------


## Bennosuke

In between the please for help, Anna can hear nothing. No foot falls, no breathing, no wind, no animal sounds; NOTHING.

----------


## Thundercracker

> In between the please for help, Anna can hear nothing. No foot falls, no breathing, no wind, no animal sounds; NOTHING.


Jen tried to get comfortable in the little space they had beneath the bush.  If she was hallucinating it was better to wait it out then try to wander off through the woods in the dark.  Other than that, a bunch of speakers or a drone or something calling for help couldn't actually harm her.  She'd stay awake all night if she had to, until the sun came up and she could see what was out there...

----------


## Daishain

Unable to properly hold his rifle, Frank keeps his hand on his knife, and stays close enough to Jenn to feel her presence and avoid separating. This was freakish beyond belief, and the idea that they'd been drugged somehow was seeming more and more likely.

----------


## Bennosuke

Complete and utter silence falls over the forest as Jen and Frank bundle together in their little shelter. The crying voice stops out of nowhere, leaving the two campers in near total darkness. Deprived of sight of anything farther than just a few feet, and with a maddening silence falling over them, both Jen and Frank quickly become aware of the scent on the stale night air. It is not overpowering, but the woods are filled with the scent of wet rotting wood. It is like the earth and the trees are all moist with decomposition. With little other stimulus, the scent seems to slowly grow stronger and stronger, as if spores are unavoidably invading their nostrils, filling their lungs, worming deep inside of them.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Complete and utter silence falls over the forest as Jen and Frank bundle together in their little shelter. The crying voice stops out of nowhere, leaving the two campers in near total darkness. Deprived of sight of anything farther than just a few feet, and with a maddening silence falling over them, both Jen and Frank quickly become aware of the scent on the stale night air. It is not overpowering, but the woods are filled with the scent of wet rotting wood. It is like the earth and the trees are all moist with decomposition. With little other stimulus, the scent seems to slowly grow stronger and stronger, as if spores are unavoidably invading their nostrils, filling their lungs, worming deep inside of them.


If both of them were healthy, Jen might consider trying to move away, but with Frank injured, she figured it was probably best to wait until morning.  Then again, if the mushrooms were really what was causing them to hallucinate, it might be a good idea to get away from them. 

She tapped Frank on the shoulder and leaned in close so he could easily hear her.

"Stay or go?" she whispered as quietly as she could into his ear.

----------


## Daishain

Frank blinks rapidly, trying to clear his head, then whispers back, *"Go I think, anywhere's got to be better than whatever this is, even just sheltering by that river we left. But we need to pick a direction and keep as straight as we can. Wandering in circles isn't going to help."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank blinks rapidly, trying to clear his head, then whispers back, *"Go I think, anywhere's got to be better than whatever this is, even just sheltering by that river we left. But we need to pick a direction and keep as straight as we can. Wandering in circles isn't going to help."*


"Alright, we're going to have to use the flashlights then, can't walk when it's this dark, we'll both end up injured," Jen replied.

She looked up to try and find any stars to orient herself.  Whether she can find any or not, she'll flick her flashlight on, cast it around quickly to see if anything was nearby, then she started leading them, away from the bushes they'd hid in.

----------


## Bennosuke

The two hikers gather their courage and push into the forest, trying their best to choose a direction that takes them back toward the ravine. Their flashlights seem to be their only light, and somehow the pale yellow light seems to die out at Jenn and Frank's feet. The tree line claws at the sky, blocking almost all the star and moonlight, and making it impossible to find any star by which to navigate. In fact, peering upward only forces Jenn's eyes to fall on the strange stick figures hanging from the branches. The poppets seem to stare back at Jenn, their strange angles causing a painful spasm of nausea to claw at her throat and stomach. 

Looking up causes Jenn and Frank to almost stumble over the slumped dark figure on the forest floor. A boot hits the soft heavy body crumpled in a heap. Even in the darkness you can make out a broken human shape, head arms and legs. 

The voice returns, "*Hello? Anyone? Hello! HEEEELLLLLOOOOO!!!*" ringing out; echoing loud enough to fill the entire park with it's inhuman screech.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Cover me," Jen said.  She fully suspected this thing could be a trap but she couldn't simply leave a potentially injured person in the middle of the forest without at least checking them first. 

She knelt down by the body and inspected it with her flashlight alone, without turning it over, to try and get an idea of the extent of the injuries.  That damn disembodied voice was going to drive her crazy soon; she did her best to block it out. 

*Spoiler*
Show

wits + medicine(?): (3d10)[*9*][*3*][*5*](17)
10 again:(3d10)[*2*][*1*][*6*](9)

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes only a moment for Jen to ascertain just what she is looking at. This is a human. Female. Dead. Skinned! The flashlight falls across moist fatty tissue, shiny gristle and underlying strips of ribbed muscle. The body has been stripped perfectly from head to toe; not even lips, or eyelids. It's like a cadaver at the body museum. The stench of the dead body suddenly hits Anna, the heavy smell of blood and fresh meat, forcing her gorge to rise instantly. As Jen stumbles back, she realizes something terrible, this poor stripped thing was Lydia, the poor teenage girl they had met the night before!

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

What the!

Jen stumbled back and cast her flashlight around.

_Keep your head, keep your head_, she thought frantically, _dont panic!_

On a whim she also checked above them.  She forced herself to breathe slowly, to not hyperventilate.  

She suddenly wanted to bind her flashlight to her rifle, so she could carry it in two hands and shine a light at wherever she was aiming.  Did they have any duct tape with them?

----------


## Bennosuke

Both players, please give me an Integrity roll of Resolve + Composure +1

----------


## Daishain

Frank's eyes go wide as he takes in the grisly sight. F***, this was even worse than he'd thought... F*** F*** F***!

Forcing himself to pause and breathe, the normally rather composed man has a difficult time keeping himself together. But after a moment he looks up again and whispers, *"Let me handle the light while you get the rifle, call out if you need me to light something up. Let's get the hell out of here."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Neither Jen nor Frank have steady hands as they work together (assuming Jen takes the rifle), but neither individual truly loses control. The beam from Frank's flashlight darts and quivers as he struggles to keep it steady. 

The voice continues to call out, but each time it does, it sounds like the source is in a different direction. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Neither Frank or Jen fail their breaking point. They both keep their integrity intact, but must choose either the spooked or shaken condition. 

Shaken: Something has frightened your character extensively. Anytime your character is taking an action where that fear might hinder her, you may opt to fail the roll (before youve made the roll), and shed this Condition. This Condition can be imposed by a successful degeneration roll.

Spooked: Your character has seen something supernatural  not overt enough to terrify her, but unmistakably otherworldly. How your character responds to this is up to you, but it captivates her and eats her attention. You can shed this Condition when your characters fear and fascination causes her to do something that hinders the group or complicates things (she goes off alone to investigate a strange noise, stays up all night
researching, runs away instead of holding her ground, etc.).

----------


## Thundercracker

Cmon lets go, anywheres better than here, Jen said.  

She led the way forward, based on the way shed first seen the body.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Jen will take the spooked condition, because that one seems more interesting.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen rushes forward, barely even waiting for Frank as she begins marching forward. Her mind is racing faster than her feet, playing over and over the image of the skinned young girl. The impossibility of everything that had happened was enough to drive one mad, but by focusing on what she needed to do, Jen was holding on tight to her sanity. 

As she leads, Jen's flashlight beam, shaking though it may be, begins to play on some sort of structure up ahead. Despite any other judgement she has, Jen finds her feet walking forward, closer and closer to bring the mound into view. As she does, the flashlight pulls into view a stooped figure standing before the mound. The yellow light reflects off of the figure's flesh as if her skin were made of some sort of rumpled mirrored glass. The figure looks up at Jen and Frank, round eyes seeming to catch the beam of the flashlight and reflect it back like a wild animal. This time, there is no doubt where the voice is coming from. "*Hello, help please!*" the voice screeches, forming words without any meaning behind them, the voice of a parrot. 

Now Jen and Frank can see the creature's simian form, stooped forward such that it's long limbs nearly touch the ground. It's skin was slick but wrinkled, long heavy breasts aged and withered. For a moment, Lydia's face stares back at the two, before unreality sets in and the two realize that this _thing_ was wearing Lydia's flayed skin like a body suit. The thing throws its head back, mouth slick with black gore, and cackles, long thin arms raising up to the sky. 

(OOC: No point in a second breaking point here, but still waiting on Daishain's choice of condition!)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

_"It's like something out of a horror film,_" Jen thought, "_shoot first, figure it out later._"

While one part of her brain starting utterly freaking out, her training took over the rest of it and forced her limbs to react. 

On instinct, Jen shouldered her rifle and fired at whatever it was that had skinned Lydia and now wore the gore as a costume.

*Spoiler*
Show


Firearms style 1 - fire first, add firearms skill to initiative, rifle -5 initiative
initiative dex4 + composure 3 + fire first 4 - 5 rifle: (1d10+6)[*12*]
attack: (8d10)[*9*][*8*][*1*][*3*][*6*][*7*][*10*][*2*](46)
10 again: (8d10)[*3*][*5*][*3*][*9*][*4*][*10*][*8*][*7*](49)
rifle damage = 4

----------


## Daishain

Frank takes a few steps back, clutching the flashlight hard enough to hurt his hand as Jennifer opened fire, wishing he'd brought a pistol or something he could use in spite of the injured arm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taking Spooked as well for the same reason.

----------


## Bennosuke

The report from Jen's rifle thunderously cuts through all noise in the forest, drowning out The Wytche's cackling laughter, and fills the darkness for just a moment in blazing yellow light. In that moment you can see the overlay where the skin suit hangs off of The Wytche's own greying fetid flesh, her massive owl's eyes reflecting the fiery discharge. The instant is interrupted as the Wytche is nearly thrown off her feet by the impact of the rifle shell. The figure seems to explode into a cloud of dark feathers that gather around her, but as the impossible shrapnel slowly floats towards the forest floor, you can see that The Wytch is still standing, a massive cavity blown into abdomen, dripping black ichor. 

The Wytche raises both hands outward, her bony appendages like the long branches of the trees overhead. Jen and Frank can feel heat gathering in the forest, and an airless breeze begins to whip the tree limbs overhead. The Wytche was jibbering something low and incomprehensible in some sibilant language long ago forgotten. Every hair on your neck and arms begins to stand up on end, and the smell of ozone begins to fill the air, as if right before a lightning strike.

(OOC: I'll give you this chance to flee before bad things start happening, though if you want to stay, I'll let you resolve your Spooked condition... and you will probably face another more severe breaking point)

----------


## Thundercracker

_Ozone comes after lightning,_ Jen thought.  

Now completely out of her depth, Jen let one hand off her rifle and grabbed Franks arm, and ran.  Something was coming, and she wanted to find cover behind a large tree or boulder before it hit.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is stunned for a moment. He'd been prepared for weird inbred cultists maybe, but this... And then Jennifer is yanking on his arm, almost causing him to drop the flashlight. Feet moving more on instinct than conscious control he follows her towards cover.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen and Frank flee, simply picking a direction that takes them away from The Wytche, and running. Her strange discordant laughter echoes in the forest, and something like foot falls seem to chase the two. At some point, you think you pass another dead body, but with Frank's torchlight floating this way and that as he runs, you can't be sure, and the two are too too focused on getting away to stop and double check. 

For whatever reason, mercifully, the two arrive at the ravine. The shallow bank can be easily descended, and despite everything wrong with navigating in the forest, the tree trunk/bridge is right there waiting for them. 

(OOC: Assuming you want to descend down the side of the ravine and cross the tree trunk bridge, please give me Dex + Athletics + 3)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen's heart pounded in near-panic as they fled through the forest.  Whatever the hell that was, it wasn't natural.  Nothing could take that kind of wound and stay standing.  And that wasn't blood leaking out of it either.  Fight or flight took over, and she ran flat out without even feeling an ounce of fatigue.  Then the ravine was in front of her. 

She slid to a stop near the edge of the ravine and pulled her light out to shine behind her.  Assuming she doesn't see anything chasing them, she set it on the ground, still pointing back the way they came, and propped it slightly on a stone or something so it was angled up a little bit, so as not to be blocked by the ground.  She then moved into a kneeling position, aiming back into the forest, scanning the trees for any movement.

"You go across first," she said, "I'll cover you, then when you get there set up you light and cover me."

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, he didn't like it, but it made sense with his arm. He does his best to keep his balance going across.

Once on the other side, he unshoulders his rifle, finding a branch or rock to rest the end on as he aims back across the stream to cover Jennifer as she makes her own crossing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

dex+athletics+3 (7d10)[*8*][*2*][*7*][*6*][*5*][*9*][*10*](47)
ten again (7d10)[*9*][*5*][*8*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*8*](41)

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen slung her rifle and picked up her flashlight to make her way across the ravine.

She focused on putting one foot in front of the other, and tried her best to trust Frank to cover her.

*Spoiler*
Show

dex+ athletics +3(9d10)[*7*][*4*][*3*][*3*][*10*][*7*][*7*][*6*][*2*](49)
10 again: (9d10)[*10*][*2*][*10*][*10*][*9*][*1*][*6*][*7*][*2*](57)

----------


## Bennosuke

First Frank, and then Jen are able to make it across the makeshift bridge onto the other side of the ravine. As if it were like stepping through a magic wardrobe, the forest suddenly becomes filled with noise again. The rushing river suddenly comes to life with the thunderous sound of water shifting and moving quickly. The canopy even seems less thick, allowing for bright starlight to shine through and illuminate the forest so that you don't need a flashlight to see what is immediately before you. 

Standing now on this side of the ravine, Frank and Jen see a loping deer path that climbs its way up steep bank wall. But far off on the other side of the river, the two think they can hear a mad cackling voice calling out incoherently to them, slowly growing louder!

----------


## Thundercracker

Cmon, lets get outta here, Jen said, and she led the way up the deer trail, only pausing long enough to make sure Frank is keeping up with her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mercifully, the two almost immediately find the deer trail, and are able to start back tracking towards their campsite. If someone checks their phone or watch, they find that it's (or maybe _already_) a little after midnight. No matter how slowly or quickly the two go, there is no sign of the Wytch, or the nightmare the two left behind, though it is very probable that every noise in the forest causes the two to jump with sudden fear. 

(OOC: Are the two going to talk about this, or is this a silent march? Also, are we walking back to the campsite, or doing something else?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Okay, what the hell was that back there?" Jen asked quietly, "that was totally insane wasn't it?  Was I completely tripping, or did that just happen?"

She kept her rifle close and her senses peeled for anything approaching.  She was jumpy, and she knew that was dangerous, but given what had just happened, she figured it was a miracle she wasn't tearing through the woods screaming in terror.

"You saw me shoot it, right?  Dead center, that would have dropped a grizzly," she said, "and it just laughed at us."

----------


## Daishain

Frank slings the rifle over his shoulder again, he'd dearly like to hold onto it, but couldn't do much with it on the move, so...

He tries to stop his hands from trembling as he says, *"I... I don't know. I'd say we had a really bad acid trip or something, but I've never heard of two people seeing the same things while on a bender like that. Lets get out of here and clear our heads."*

----------


## Bennosuke

It is not too long before the two find their way back to the camp. As far as they can tell, the site is undisturbed. Their tents stand in flimsy defense, the smell of last night's campfire still hangs warm and welcoming in the air. As far as the two campers can tell, they are safe; though at the same time, one can't help but recognize how vulnerable they are with their tents out in the middle of these dark woods.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Do you want to pack up and drive, like right now?" Jen asked.

"Or just drive and leave the tents?" she asked, "because I'm kind of torn."

----------


## Daishain

Frank hesitates, looking at the tents. *"Lets pack up first, use the activity to focus a bit. If we've been drugged I'd rather find out for sure by taking too long untying knots than by wrapping the truck around a tree."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Trying to pack in the dark by flashlight is slow, frustrating work; and it does not help that Frank only has one good arm. Any time a bush rustles with the sound of a scampering critter, or a bird hoots overhead, the two are momentarily shocked with fear. 

But the dark night is never split by the sound of the Wytche's cackling call. Instead, just as the two are nearly finished, the light of a flashlight peers into the campsite like a terrified yellow eye. A shaking desperate voice calls out, "*Hello? Please tell me you're there! Please!*" The voice sounds like Mitch, frightened out of his mind, coming from behind the yellow beam.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen has kept her rifle on her at all times, and that slowed them down even more, but no way was she letting her weapon go, not with that thing out there and who knows what else.

When ranger Mitch came walking up, she immediately thought of another trick.  She dropped to a knee and brought her rifle up.

Mitch? Is that you?  Stop where you are, shine the light on yourself, right now, Jen said.  Her voice sounded tight and panicky, even to herself.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Ah, yeah, sure,*" Mitch's voice squeaks. The yellow eye of the flashlight lifts, turning into a column pointing shakily skyward. The beam illuminates the gaunt face of the park ranger. The boy's eyes are two round white circles, a rictus mask of terror pressed into his face. Mitch's hands were shaking, causing the flashlight to quiver this way and that, lighting his face in an almost strobe effect, and his teeth were chattering, causing the boy to appear to shake and twitch violently in the darkness. Seeing Jen's raised weapon and her combat stance, he shrieks, "[B]Please, don't shoot me! Oh god.[/B" ]

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen pulled the barrel of her rifle away and flipped the safety back on.

Relax, Im not gonna shoot you, but theres something out there, and as soon as we pack up these tents, were gone, she said.

Youre coming, right?  Grab that, throw it in the trunk, she said as she continued packing as fast as she could. 

She could figure out his story later.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is still trying to awkwardly haul his rifle with one arm into position as Jen handles the issue, he hesitates before putting the rifle back up, but then follows suit, *"You saw something too huh? Come on kid, help me get this damn thing on the tailgate."*

----------


## Bennosuke

> Jen pulled the barrel of her rifle away and flipped the safety back on.
> 
> Relax, Im not gonna shoot you, but theres something out there, and as soon as we pack up these tents, were gone, she said.
> 
> Youre coming, right? Grab that, throw it in the trunk, she said as she continued packing as fast as she could.


"*Oh god,*" Mitch shrieks as Jen lowers the aim of her rifle, "*you saw it too didn't you.*"

Rather than following Jen's command and coming over to help, the boy just stands there shaking, his hands so out of control that he actually drops his flashlight. 




> Frank is still trying to awkwardly haul his rifle with one arm into position as Jen handles the issue, he hesitates before putting the rifle back up, but then follows suit, "You saw something too huh? Come on kid, help me get this damn thing on the tailgate."


"*It... it got Zach and Lydia. Oh god, it got both of them. I... I ran, I just ran. Ran as fast as I could. Don't know how I got out. Oh god, I left them.*" Mitch drops to his knees, trembling hands moving to cover his face.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

The image of the skinned girl swam across Jens vision, and she angrily forced herself to keep packing.

_You wanna end up like them?  Keep packing,_ she thought. 

She redoubled her efforts to get everything in the car, and when they were done she looked to Mitch.  

You coming? she asked.

----------


## Daishain

*"Not the time to break down kid. Survive, and then panic when you can breathe. On your feet Mitch. We've got things to do."* Frank doggedly hauls the cooler he'd been hoping for health with up with one arm, keeping moving so he doesn't have to think himself.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch pulls himself up from the ground and begins to help Jen and Frank with busting the campsite. Once all the tents are packed up, sleeping backs rolled and tucked away, and gear loaded into packs, the three get ready to hike everything back to the parking lot. Between the three individuals, the process takes a little under a half hour, but as the three get ready to leave, Mitch stops in his tracks. "*Jason,*" he half yells, half shrieks, "*I forgot about Jason! He got away I think. We got separated at some point. I... he may still be out there!*" He looks back and forth pleadingly from Frank to Jen, panic written in the lines of his face.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen shook her head.  Go back?  Not a chance in hell.

"No way.  I shot that thing right in the chest and it just laughed at us," she said, "your friend Lydia is beyond dead, and I'm pretty sure I saw another body on the way out while we were running for our lives.  I'm not going back."

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch's eyes go wide at Jen's refusal, his body stiffening. The park ranger opens his mouth as if to protest, but closes it mechanically as if learning how to use his jaw. With a whimper Mitch shrugs, and without waiting for the other two begins marching towards the trail back to the parking log. Over his shoulder he weakly hollers, "*Then let's go then.*"

But when the group gets to the parking lot with their packs, Mitch freezes. "*M..mmm... my car is gone,*" he stammers, eyes wide in the flashlight (why are there not street lamps in this parking lot?). "*My car is gone,*" he repeats, this time turning to Frank and Jen, adding, "*I don't know where it is!*" As he gets over his shock, Mitch asks, "*Would you take me to my house?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Mitch's eyes go wide at Jen's refusal, his body stiffening. The park ranger opens his mouth as if to protest, but closes it mechanically as if learning how to use his jaw. With a whimper Mitch shrugs, and without waiting for the other two begins marching towards the trail back to the parking log. Over his shoulder he weakly hollers, "*Then let's go then.*"
> 
> But when the group gets to the parking lot with their packs, Mitch freezes. "*M..mmm... my car is gone,*" he stammers, eyes wide in the flashlight (why are there not street lamps in this parking lot?). "*My car is gone,*" he repeats, this time turning to Frank and Jen, adding, "*I don't know where it is!*" As he gets over his shock, Mitch asks, "*Would you take me to my house?*"


Well figure out what happened to your car later, lets just get out of here first, Jen said, your house sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks back at the woods briefly before shuddering and looking away, *"We'll keep an eye out for him. But we're in no position to go wandering around blindly looking for someone when we have no idea where to even begin. We've all already gotten turned around too many times. Its a good way to end up dead."

"Where is your house, do you live alone?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch says in reply to Jen, "*Sure, yeah, sounds good,*" even as his head shakes side to side, his eyes glazed in the flashlight beam. He begins to follow Jen mechanically back to Frank's truck. 

In response to Frank's question he says, "*Uh, no. My mom and I moved into a house in Salem about a year ago. It's not too far from here. I can give you directions.*"

The trio finish packing up the truck, and pile in; Frank getting behind the wheel. Mitch gets into the back, allowing Jen to take the passenger seat. There is a terrible moment when Frank keys the ignition and the engine turns over and over and over without starting. The headlights flicker on and off in the dark parking lot as the car fails. But with a second attempt the old reliable truck's engine roars to life, and Frank practically peels out of the parking lot of the old national park.

Mitch is mostly silent in the back of the truck, but as they get closer to Salem, he begins giving directions. He leads Frank to stay outside of town, cutting along old dirt roads that cause the truck to jump and vibrate despite it's size and suspension. They pass outside of the main strip of the town, winding behind a trailer park filled with old campers and beat up rectangles on cinderblocks. That's when Mitch pipes up, "*Over there... that one. That's my truck!*" Sure enough the only light coming from the trailer park at this hour are the head beams of an olive green flatbed, parked outside a relatively well kept looking trailer; this one still on wheels.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"What are the odds your buddy found your truck and drove it to your mom's place?" Jen asked as she stared at the pickup.

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns, *"Yeah, I could see Jason grabbing the truck and driving off, but why would he go here? Lets approach carefully. Too many surprises tonight already."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*My mom's place is down the road still,*" Mitch says in reply to Jen, adding proudly, "*we don't live in a trailer park.*" 

To Frank he says, "*I don't know. Jason doesn't live in the trailer park either. After tonight, I don't think we can be cautious enough.*" He offers a very uncomfortable stilted chuckle, adding, "*There's only one entrance to the trailer park, but a little farther down there's a break in the fence through which we can crawl... if you wanna.*"

(OOC: Please let me know how the group is approaching)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"You're joking, right?" Jen replied, "I say we leave the car where it is and call it in as stolen, which is WAS, and let the cops handle it.  If it is your buddy you can always drop charges later and have a good laugh over a beer.  If it's not... better safe than sorry." 

"Keep driving," she said to Frank, "at least until we're out of sight."

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods in agreement, and keeps moving, *"Sorry kid, but we can look into that thing in the morning."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch's mouth opens as if to protest, but no words come out as he stares agape as the Frank drives the car past the trailer park. Once out of sight, Mitch's mouth flaps closed, and he resumes whispering directions to Frank from the backseat. 

Mitch leads them through a series of narrow claustrophobic residential roads; most of the properties no more than a small farmhouse surrounded by browning grass fields and rotting wood fences. Eventually he tells Frank to pull up in front of a leaning two story colonial of warped wood and crumbling brick. In the forested night, it looks like a perfect haunted house. No lights shine from the dirty windows, and no cars are parked in the dirt driveway. "*This is me,*" Mitch says, waiting for Frank to finish pulling up. Before he steps out of the car, Mitch pauses and pulling out his phone says, "*Uh, maybe we should exchange numbers or something, given everything that happened.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"Hold on just a sec."* Frank looks around. *"You said you live with your parents right? Where are they?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen scanned outside of the car.  She was still freaked out by what happened and would probably stay that way until dawn.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch seems stunned by the sudden suspicion. He stops, staring at Frank with a confused and almost stoned expression. "*Uh, I live with my mom. I assume she's upstairs sleeping,*" he says, pointing a finger at one of the dark second floor windows that almost looks like a skull's eye socket. He adds, "*It's like, almost three in the morning man.*" 

Jen scans the surrounding area; blackness clawing in from flat wasteland and dying vegetation. She can maybe see another property, maybe a 50 yards away... but it's almost all darkness.

----------


## Thundercracker

I think what Frank meant was, wheres her car? Jen asked, or its just you that has one..?

----------


## Bennosuke

"*We only have the truck,*" Mitch says flatly, perhaps too exhausted to be embarrassed, but frustration still peaking through his voice at the end. After a moment he steps out of the car and closes the door, saying in frustration, "*It's been a ****ty night, but what the **** is there to be suspicious of?*" almost yelling by the end.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

You didnt see what we saw, Jen said flatly.

We need to get to a hospital, Franks messed up, she said, give me your number, Ill give you a text.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch opens his mouth to respond to Jen, and he clearly is forced to stifle a scream. Biting down on his anger, the young man growls, "*And you sure as **** didn't see what I saw.*" But when Jen mentions Frank's injury, a light of empathy turns on in the ranger's eyes. "*I, I didn't realize,*" he stammers with sincere apology. He puts his head into the window to address Frank and asks, "*What happened. Did... did she get you???*" 

He does happily exchange numbers.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"No, no the ground dropped out beneath us and dumped us into a ravine," Jen said, "that's where he hurt his arm."

She paused and looked at Mitch, but not really seeing him, her eyes unfocused.

"You saw it too?" she asked, "it was wearing her skin.  Did you know that?  It was wearing her skin." 
She patted the barrel of the rifle that rested between her legs, pointed at the roof of the truck.

"I hurt it though, it was bleeding," she said, "And then we ran like hell."

----------


## Bennosuke

When Anna asks if he saw it too, Mitch replies, "*I... I saw her, or it! I saw her kill...*" but Mitch breaks down, his face knotting into a tangle of wrinkles as he struggles not to begin sobbing. "*Them,*" he adds weakly, "*I saw her kill them, and I ran. I left them. I left them to die.*"

He seems not to hear Jen's comment about hurting the Wytch, or maybe simply is not comforted by the idea.

----------


## Daishain

I shudder at Jen reminding me of what that thing had done to the poor girl in the woods. But then I wave off the idea of going to the hospital, *"They'll just charge a bunch to give me a fancier sling like the one I have at home, give me higher dosages of painkillers I can get cheaper OTC anyway, and tell me to go home and ice the thing. Waste of my time and theirs. Lets just get out of this crazy place."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah, I'll drink to that," Jen said, "I'm okay with driving until morning, to be honest."

She glanced out the window at Mitch.

"You're alive, that's what's important," she said, "good luck with your truck." 

"Let's go," she said to Frank as she rolled up the window.

----------


## Bennosuke

The two watch as Mike trundles up to his house, and after removing a key from his pocket, let's himself in through the front door. A light in the upstairs window bursts into life as Frank pulls the car away from the house.

The long drive back to Saint Louis is completed in near silence; the result of a mix of exhaustion and sheer disbelief over what had or may have happened in Lytchwood Park. Perhaps the two attempt to start a conversation about their experience, but any such discussion quickly falls into flat and silent disbelief. Frank was right about his arm, and by the end of the drive, he is already starting to feel better, more certain that he won't need to stop by an emergency room. 

The drive passes in a fugue of flat highway, empty fields and warped and weary farm houses, and finally by early afternoon Frank's truck crawls back into civilization. He drops Jen off at her apartment, the two promising to get together again soon, though perhaps not really meaning it. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

We will end the scene here. See the OOC thread where I have already tallied up beats and XP. I will start the new scene in a follow up post in just a moment.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 1 Scene ii*

_But his soul was mad. Being alone in the wilderness, it had looked within itself and, by heavens I tell you, it had gone mad.

-Joseph Conrad, The Heart of Darkness

What are we? Humans? Or animals? Or savages?
― William Golding, Lord of the Flies_

It was when Jen began to unpack that her phone first buzzed. It was a text message from Caitlyn; _perfect timing_. "_Hey babe, you in town tonight?_" the first text read, followed by a second, "_was thinking of grabbing a pizza and some drinks in town. You free?_" Jen's first thought was that Caitlyn needed something if she was reaching out like this. Usually it was just that she wanted Jen to listen while she complained about a new boyfriend or her boss. But somehow, spending time with Caitlyn, even if she could be self-centered and small, always seemed to cheer Jen up. 

**************************************************  *************

Frank was standing on the porch of his ex-wife's new house, struggling to push the doorbell. Clarissa had taken the girls this weekend, and Frank had come to pick them up. To be honest, after everything that had happened, Rachel and Marissa were all that Frank could think about. He was numb to everything else, and needed to be back with the only light that really kept Frank going. Perhaps he had gone home and unpacked first; unloaded the van and even showered, or perhaps Frank had driven straight to Clarissa's. 

But the ivy green front door opens even before Frank can press the doorbell button. Standing in the doorway was Neil, _handsome Neil,_ with his strong jaw, perfectly trimmed brown hair, and **** eating pearly whites. "*Hey Frank,*" Neil said through that same grin, "*you're back early! Uh, good to see ya.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank grits his teeth, great. It was one thing to watch his wife walk off, but did he have to get replaced by a complete douche?

*"Hello, yes, I'm back. Are they ready?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen waffled for a moment, then decided she still had a life to live.

_"Sure, let's do it, 6pm?"_ she texted back

----------


## Bennosuke

Neil's warm grin warps, shifting somehow into a superior judgmental smirk. "*Oh,*" he says in reply as if somehow surprised by Frank's question, lackadaisically adding, "*well we weren't expecting you would be back so soon. I mean, if you had texted and given us a heads up.*" Something in the man's eyes tells Frank that he is maliciously enjoying drawing this out and making Frank squirm. Neil pauses for a moment to peer back into the house behind him, before turning back to Frank. Rather than making any attempt to get the girls, he gives the same 32 teeth smile and asks, "*Soooo... did you and Jen have a good trip?*" He was definitely enjoying watching Frank squirm. 

**************************************************  *************

"_Great!_" Caitlyn's text comes back almost immediately, "_Totes can't wait to see you!!!_" 

Jenn has plenty of time to finish unpacking before 6, and can perhaps take care of any errands or plans she feels compelled to. Of course, Caitlyn picks a fancy dinner spot for pizza, the sort of restaurant that makes Jenn want to pull up her checking account balance when she sees the menu. Sophie's Wine Bar is an upscale with a large outdoor garden dining space, and known for its expensive wood fired pizza oven, flown in from Rome. 

The sky is turning pink as Jenn sits across from Caitlyn, the latter wearing a slimming black cocktail dress as she pours out glasses of Pinot Noir from the bottle. "*Cheers,*" she says as she hands Jenn a glass, flashing a warm and excited ruby smile. "*I have so much to tell you... but why don't you first tell me how you're doing! What's new Jenn? It's been too long since I've seen you love!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Love? Did you go to England or something?" Jen asked.

"I've been good you know, finally got a decent job, went camping last weekend to try and de stress," she said.

"_Epic Fail,_" she thought.

"Thinking about buying a motorcycle," she said, "but I'd have to get my license first.  What about you?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen's sardonic comment makes Caitlyn laugh, giving her friend a warm grin that says "_that is why I love you._"




> "I've been good you know, finally got a decent job, went camping last weekend to try and de stress," she said.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

In the timeline as I have it, Jen just got back from her camping trip earlier that day


"*Oh, camping...*" she says with feigned interest, desperately diving her face into her wine glass to obscure her expression, "*... sounds fun.*" Caitlyn was definitely not the outdoorsy sort, or at least she had become less so in the last few years. 




> "Thinking about buying a motorcycle," she said, "but I'd have to get my license first. What about you?"


Caitlyn nods her head at this, similarly trying to muster up a show of support or interest in the idea of getting on a motorcycle. When it is finally her turn, Caitlyn is all too eager to start spilling the beans. "*Well, I just got this offer to be a sales rep for a pharmaceutical company,*" she says with nearly giddy excitement. Her grin goes from ear to ear, and a hand goes up reflexively to twist a lock of dyed blonde hair around a pair of fingers. She adds, "*It's like, gonna be a big raise in my pay, and like I'll be traveling a lot more, and like... I think I could be really good at it.*" Her voice gets faster and more excited with every word, and by the time Caitlyn finishes she is practically hysterical, "*And so I was really hoping we could celebrate tonight!*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank refuses to take the bait, *"It went well enough. Just cut short due to conditions. Look, can I come in? I want to see my daughters."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Hey, that's great news," Jen said, genuinely happy for her friend, "of course let's celebrate.  What did you have in mind?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's question wipes the smug grin off of Neil's face for just a short moment. He pauses for a moment, "*Uh,*" turning back to check his house behind him, as if judging whether or not Frank would soil the place, before turning back to Frank. "*Sure,*" he says hesitantly, stepping back and pulling the door wide open, "*come on in.*" Frank is greeted by a doormat with a smiling pineapple, the entranceway is painted a pristine warm white. Several photos of Neil and Clarissa together and smiling hang on the walls. Neil walks ahead of Frank, eyes half on the intruder. Nearing the polished wooden stairwell he calls out as if warning of invasion, "*Clarissa, girls, Frank is here.*" 

There is no sign of Clarissa from inside, but there is the sudden rustling of little feet busy with little tasks upstairs. _Clomp clomp clomp_ come familiar footsteps, followed by Rachel's excited call, "*Daddy!*" Within moments, both girls are rushing downstairs and diving into Frank's arms with unbridled joy that only children can have. 

**************************************************  **********

Caitlyn smiles warmly at the question. She puts her wine glass down then coyly says, "*Well... I was thinking... first we eat like all of the pizza, and drink at least another bottle of wine, and then once we've digested we go out dancing like we used to. Just you and me.*" Her smile broadens even wider and even warmer, and this was what made Caitlyn such a friend, even when she could be petty and flighty and self centered; she had a way of putting all her attention on you, becoming the most loyal and amazing ally. She pauses for a moment to take a sip of wine, her smile fading as she puts the glass down. "*But first I want to hear more about you. You seem a little... frazzled Jen.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Oh, it's nothing really," Jen said, "just had a bad trip.  It was like one problem after another.  We fell into a ravine and Frank got hurt, then we got all turned around.  Some redneck hunter almost shot us by accident too." 

No way was she going to start talking about flayings and shooting something that bled black ichor.  

"Honestly I could use a good night out to distract me," she added.

----------


## Daishain

Frank's problems seem far away now as he leans down to scoop up both of his girls in a hug, *"Hey there angels, its good to see you. Are you ready to go have some fun?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Wow,*" Caitlyn says with genuine surprise and concern. Her eyes go wide and she reflexively stabilizes her wine glass on the table. Turning her head to the side she says, "*That sounds worse than just a bad night? If I didn't know any better, it sounds like that trip was... well cursed!*" Jen had never known her companion to be overly superstitious, even if she did follow her online horoscope a little too closely. "*Is Frank okay?*" she asks. 

In regards to needing a distraction, Caitlyn becomes immediately excited. She takes another sip, emptying her glass of wine and says, "*Well good! I was thinking we could go to this new place downtown called Ice Bar. It's a Russian dance club that specializes imported vodka.*" She leans in closely and with mock-furtiveness adds, "*Apparently a number of the Blues hockey players have been going there recently.*" 

Caitlyn is interrupted when Jen's phone buzzes. It's a text from Mitch to both her and Frank, "*Hey! It was Jason who stole my truck. If you have time to talk, I REALLY need to talk!*" The message immediately brings back flashback memories from the weekend!

**************************************************  ******

Both girls reply with excited affirmatives, though Marissa leans in to whisper, "*Daddy, you really stink.*" She giggles with a short expulsion of glee. 

"*The girls are going to need to pack up before they can leave,*" Neil interjects, clearly trying to take control of the situation. 

It's not long though till the girls have packed. Clarissa makes a short appearance filled with forced smiles and pleasantries. Once the girls have packed up, Frank piles them into his truck and takes them home. A couple of hours later Frank is bathed and unpacked, sitting on the couch with the girls watching a movie and munching on microwaved popcorn. 

His phone buzzes. It's a text from Mitch to both him and Jen, "*Hey! It was Jason who stole my truck. If you have time to talk, I REALLY need to talk!*" The message immediately brings back flashback memories from the weekend!

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Hes ok, Jen replied, Oh yeah Im definitely going to need to change for that.  How do you want to this?  Should we meet up at our place or mine, or at the bar?

----------


## Daishain

Frank's irritation at the situation soothes quickly once he is alone with the girls, and soon he is laughing and playing with them. For a brief, wonderful moment, he is able to put the events of the weekend out of his mind.

But that didn't last long... Mitch's text crashes into his good mood like a brick through the window. Excusing himself, he steps aside, messaging both Mitch and Jen, *"Has something else happened?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh,*" Caitlyn says with reflexive surprise, "*I mean, whatever's best for you.*" She pauses for a moment, only a hint of concern in her eyes before she says, "*For what it's worth, I think you look fine.*" She glances at Jen's cellphone, perhaps slightly suspiciously when a second message comes in. 

This one is from Frank and it reads, "_"Has something else happened?"_

This is followed almost moments later by a rapid fire series of replies from Mitch. They read, "_Well, Jason had a lot of information for me._", "_I think you will want to hear it._", "_But it might be best to talk on the phone._", "_Or in person!_" 

This series of texts definitely raises Caitlyn's concern. "*Is everything okay,*" she asks, perhaps reading into the look on Jen's face. 

**************************************************  ************

The girls watch as Frank gets up from the couch. The younger is too enrapt with the television to really notice, but Marissa calls after her father, "*Dad, everything okay?*" 

Almost moment's after his text, Frank's phone begins to buzz with a rapid fire series of replies from Mitch reading, "_Well, Jason had a lot of information for me._", "_I think you will want to hear it._", "_But it might be best to talk on the phone._", "_Or in person!_" Frank was now standing in the kitchen, down the hall from the living room where the girls sat.

----------


## Daishain

Frank smiles at Marissa, *"Just a message from a buddy I met on that trip."* He fires off a text,* "Not now, later",* then determinedly rejoins the girls on the couch. He needed this moment with them.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah, just some drama," Jen replied, putting her phone down.

"So should we meet at your place?" she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

The girls barely notice when Frank returns, just seconds later to the couch. But it's only a moment before a reply text causes his phone to go off again. "_She's free!_" the first text says, followed almost immediately by a second, "_Jason says you freed her!_" Rachel shoots her father an annoyed look, but is too busy watching the television to say anything.

**************************************************  ********

"*Uh, sure,*" Caitlyn says, still slightly distracted by Jen's still busy phone. The machine flashes Frank's message, a belligerent, _ "Not now, later"_.

And this is followed shortly by two texts from Mitch, "_She's free!_" the first text says, followed almost immediately by a second, "_Jason says you freed her!_"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Alright perfect," Jen said as she turned her phone over and rolled her eyes at the incoming messages, "let's finish up here and then we can get to dancing, hopefully with some hockey players." 

Once on her way home to change (alone), she called Mitch. 

"Hey, what's going on?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Frank resolutely ignores the phone as he continues to enjoy the evening with his daughters. Only later when they've been settled in to bed does he step away and call in. *"What is this nonsense about us freeing her?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn and Jen finish up their drinks and pizza. The food is good, and while maybe not _the best_ in the city, is very affordably priced. Caitlyn kisses Jen on the cheek as they depart, and make her promise to hurry up so they can go out. 

Jen makes the phone call on the ride back, the car speaker picking up via bluetooth. It only rings twice before Mitch picks up. "*Hey, Jen? Thanks for calling,*" he says in anxious rushed words, "*you're uh... you're alone now, right?*" Once he get's an affirmation from Jen, Mitch continues, his words almost becoming more rushed till they are nearly falling together in a crazed stream, "*Well, just hear me out. Jason's uncle, the one we were telling you about, well he's part of this group; an organization really. See, they call themselves The Union, and I guess they know a whole lot about The Wytch.*" He pauses for a moment then explains, "*Well that's what they call that crazy monster in the woods. Anyway, they seem to know a whole lot about her, and they think that you and Frank may have released her, and well... they want to talk to you... like in person... and like ASAP!*" There is a final pause here, where perhaps Mitch is waiting for Jen to reply, or maybe he is simply just out of breath. 

**************************************************  **********************

Mercifully, the chain of texts stops here. Frank is able to finish TV time with his daughters, and see them off to bed, getting an extra warm hug and kiss from Rachel before he leaves her room. There is a moment, walking down the unlit hallway before Frank gets back to the living room, where for a moment he can swear he sees a dark shadow standing and staring at him. But in a moment the figment is gone. 

Stepping in to the living room, Frank calls Mitch back, asking his question before Mitch can even begin to speak. 




> "What is this nonsense about us freeing her?"


"*Hey, uh, well...*" the man flounders, clearly taken off guard. In a desperate, but almost tired way he says, "*Well Jason's uncle and his friends say she's gone. See, they're this group call The Union, and apparently their main job was to watch The Wytch, which is what they call her. And well, she's not supposed to be able to cross running water or something... like Dracula, and well Jason and his Uncle and their friends went out today after I had a chance to talk to them, and well she's gone. Apparently a tree was left across the creek, like a bridge or something, and they think that's how she got out!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Jen considered hanging up in Mitch right then and there, but there _was_ something in the forest, and she _did_ shoot it point blank.  Maybe it would be looking for a little payback.  It might make sense to meet up with Mitch and his people who knew what was going on. If they werent completely nuts.  Shes have to get Frank too.

But not tonight, she had plans.

Id feel safer if it was a phone call or a zoom, she said, why do we need to meet in person?

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch replies almost immediately, his voice a little high pitched and strained, "*I don't know, that's what they said. I guess their kinda like some secret society or something, like a Hoosier elk lodge or something.*" He pauses for a moment then adds, "*I suppose I can give you Jason's number if you want, but he said his uncle wanted to talk to you in person. He said you may have let the Wytch out, and that she... might have followed you home.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Mitch replies almost immediately, his voice a little high pitched and strained, "*I don't know, that's what they said. I guess their kinda like some secret society or something, like a Hoosier elk lodge or something.*" He pauses for a moment then adds, "*I suppose I can give you Jason's number if you want, but he said his uncle wanted to talk to you in person. He said you may have let the Wytch out, and that she... might have followed you home.*"


*Jen Gibbs*

Well.  There was nobody at home when she was there earlier....  
"Any chance she followed me home to say thanks?" Jen asked.  She immediately thought about where she kept her weapons; she'd definitely be arming herself as soon as she got home.

----------


## Bennosuke

However light hearted Jen's comment was meant to be, Mitch seems to take it too seriously. "*Dude, I don't know, but I'm sure it's not good,*" he says shrilly, adding defensively, "*I'm not an expert about this stuff. I mean, this is the first time I've ever had to deal with anything like this. I'm barely keeping it together as is. Talk to Jason and his uncle Jen. That's all I got for you.*" As he speaks, it sounds like Mitch is on the verge of losing it, the words coming in a hurried, mixed up jumble.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah alright, send me his details," she said.

Once they came through she would call the number.  She'd almost managed to convince herself whatever happened in those woods was some kind of hallucinogenic nightmare, but she sure as heck wasn't going to miss her night out with her best friend.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen hangs up on Mitchell, though just as she is, it sounds like he's about to say something. As she pulls into her driveway, she gets two text messages from the park ranger; the first is a phone number, the second reads, "_His name's Bill_".

When Jen dials the number, it rings several times before the line is picked up. "*Who is this?*" _maybe Bill_ asks in a deadly serious almost accusatory voice that sounds like sandpaper wiped on gravel.

----------


## Daishain

Frank pinches the bridge of his nose, he'd half convinced himself that the whole thing wasn't real. *"We got in there without crossing any water at all, so that's crap. And I remember that tree. We used it to get away yeah, but it was left where anyone, let alone a witch, could've done the same thing."

"Listen, in case there was something we did, tell your buddies I'm sorry. But maybe they should focus more on keeping people out of there. At least two people died because they didn't, and another four almost went with them. Now, if you don't mind, I'd love to forget about all of that and get back to my daughters."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Jen hangs up on Mitchell, though just as she is, it sounds like he's about to say something. As she pulls into her driveway, she gets two text messages from the park ranger; the first is a phone number, the second reads, "_His name's Bill_".
> 
> When Jen dials the number, it rings several times before the line is picked up. "*Who is this?*" _maybe Bill_ asks in a deadly serious almost accusatory voice that sounds like sandpaper wiped on gravel.


This is Jen, is this Bill?  I got your number from Mitch, she said. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Jen has a condition that can be resolved by doing something stupid, right?

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show




> Frank pinches the bridge of his nose, he'd half convinced himself that the whole thing wasn't real. "We got in there without crossing any water at all, so that's crap. And I remember that tree. We used it to get away yeah, but it was left where anyone, let alone a witch, could've done the same thing.


Frank and Jen found the log displaced in its position crossing the running water creek at the bottom of the ravine. They did use it to get across, and then left it there when they fled. 


"*I don't know what to tell you man,*" Mitch says anxiously, "*that's just what Jason's uncle said... and like he and his friends seemed to know what they were talking about!*" 




> "Listen, in case there was something we did, tell your buddies I'm sorry. But maybe they should focus more on keeping people out of there. At least two people died because they didn't, and another four almost went with them. Now, if you don't mind, I'd love to forget about all of that and get back to my daughters."


Again, Mitch replies with a strung out hurried anxiety, "*They're not angry or anything man. They're worried! They said she's free now. They've been combing Salem up and down, but don't think she's there anymore... though apparently some kid in the RV park died in the middle of the night, and they think it was her. But they think she's escaped, and maybe since you guys freed her, they think she's followed you home.*" 

**************************************************  ************

There is a long pause after Jen introduces herself, almost long enough for Jen to wonder if the line got disconnected. Then in the same 6-pack a day voice, "*Good evening Jen. Where are you right now?*" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mostly yes. Jen is spooked, and can resolve the condition if she does something stupid as a result of her fear.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"I'm at home, but not for long," Jen replied, "where are you?" 

She puts the phone on speaker and heads straight for her weapon locker where she keeps her firearms.  Was she freaked out?  Yes.  But she was determined to plow right through that and prove to herself there was nothing wrong.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is silent for a while, then tersely states, *"How do I contact these people?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bills voice remains a low rumble of gravel picking up immediately. "*Home? Where's that? You sound like city folk*" the man asks, stream rolling right past Jen's question. 

**************************************************  *

"*Bill says... that's Jason's uncle; he says he wanted you to come up here,*" Mitch word vomits. But he pauses for a moment, seeming to catch his breath, or maybe a hold of the last shreds of his sanity. Slowing down he says, "*I know the whole thing sounds melodramatic and stupid. But well last night was really crazy, and Bill and his... associates seem to know what is going on. They're definitely weird and secretive, but I think you should hear him out.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"We'll see about going up there, how do I contact them?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Im not in the habit of giving out my home address, Jen said, Mitch said you wanted to talk?

She spoke as she moved and kept her eyes open for anything out of place.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitch gives Frank the same contact information he provided for Jen, but adds, "*I don't know man. I think you should get up here and ASAP. It sounds to me like... well like they have ways of fighting her, or it, or whatever. Anyways, you should definitely hang some garlic up in your house to start. I've been stringing it up all day.*"

**************************************************

Bill chuckles gruffly and replies, "*****... and they call me paranoid. How about starting with a city?*" He pauses for a moment, and though Jen can't really hear, it somehow sounds like the man is sucking hard at a cigarette. "*We wanna know where she went. I can't start tracking her till I know where her prey... I mean where you are.*" 

In reply to the question Bill replies, "*Yes, I want some information from you, but I also want to help. I suspect you are in quiet some danger my friend. **** you did? ****! Not a lot of people have actually seen the Wytch!*" And at this there is a certain grim excitement in the man's voice, "*And I suspect she's gonna wanna come after you and your friend, now that you've freed her.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"We'll see. Take care of yourself kid."* Frank hangs up and palms his face, *"...Garlic... Right out of a cheap horror book..."* 

Frank almost forgets about calling Bill, frowning at the absurdity of it all. But then he looks towards where his daughter was sleeping, and remembers the poor girl in the woods...

Soon enough he's calling the number he was given.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"St Louis," Jen replied, figuring it was okay to say that much.  She still suspected she was being scammed.  

"Well, why don't you tell me what kind of things a 'Wytch' could or would do, and I'll tell you if that's what I saw out there," Jen said. 

"Mitch said the same thing about 'freeing' it, but it's not like we unlocked a door or anything," Jen said, "and besides, assuming there is a 'Wytch' and assuming we did 'free' it, shouldn't it be saying 'thank you' if we ever crossed paths again?" 

She talked while she moved.  Of course, shooting it in the chest probably wouldn't endear it to her, assuming there actually was a Wytch out there.  But it bled.  So that's why she was arming herself.

----------


## Bennosuke

It sounds like Mitch is just starting to say something when Frank hangs up, but it is almost an immediately a relief to be off of the phone with the frantic park ranger. 

Later, the phone rings once, then twice, then three times when Frank calls. When the line picks up, a gruff voice barks out almost immediately. "*Hello? Who's calling?*" probably Bill says in an almost irritated and very anxious tone. 

**************************************************  *****




> "St Louis," Jen replied, figuring it was okay to say that much. She still suspected she was being scammed.


"*Of course,*" Bill says with disdain. But in reply to Jen's question, she is almost cut off. "*There's only one Wytch,*" he says with the insistent irritation of a mad man being called on his insanity, adding, "*The Wytch of Lytchwood Park!*" There's a short pause while Jen can here the man's labored breathing. Then he says, "*It's a shape shifter, and a creature with dark magics... old magics. We believe that it was some sort of branch off of our more correct human tree. It can wear skins and eat dreams, and the people of Salem go to her every once in a while for favors. No one talks about it, and no one would admit it, but they leave her offerings in exchange.*" By now Bill is practically raving, though his voice remains low and rough. But he stops here, again seeming to try to keep a hold of himself. Then he adds, "*It's complicated, and there's more to tell you about... but not over the phone like this; you never know who is listening.*" 




> Mitch said the same thing about 'freeing' it, but it's not like we unlocked a door or anything," Jen said, "and besides, assuming there is a 'Wytch' and assuming we did 'free' it, shouldn't it be saying 'thank you' if we ever crossed paths again?"
> 
> She talked while she moved. Of course, shooting it in the chest probably wouldn't endear it to her, assuming there actually was a Wytch out there. But it bled. So that's why she was arming herself.


"*You let it cross the river,*" he says flatly, "*I know it sounds crazy, but it can't cross running water.*" He chuckles, an almost spiteful chuckle, before adding, "*There's your proof that she's a damned creature! And trust me, you don't want It's form of thanks.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Now, she hadn't told anyone about that thing wearing the girl's (Lydia?) skin.  Jen paused as Bill mentioned that, then she continued arming herself.  She pulled out her hunting rifle and a glock, and shoved the pistol into her waistband and slung the rifle over her shoulder.  Then she went to get the ammo. 

"Yeah, I saw it wearing a skin," Jen said, "it did the skinning too, I think, thanks for reminding me." 
She stopped talking as she slammed the clip into the pistol and grabbed a box of bullets for the rifle; Bill could probably hear her but she didn't care.  Now that she didn't feel naked anymore, she was going to turn on all the lights in the house, and then she was going to change to go out with Caitlyn.  

"Okay, we can meet, tomorrow," she said.  She picked a starbucks at a nearby mall around lunchtime. 

Then she remembered, she'd stumbled into the corpse.  If it really was skinned, there should be some blood left on her boot.  She looked down to check.

----------


## Daishain

*"The name's Frank, I understand you wanted to speak with me and my friend Jen. All I want to know is how to keep my daughters safe."* Frank is having a tough time keeping his tone even. The more he spoke the more it seemed real.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Yeah, I saw it wearing a skin," Jen said, "it did the skinning too, I think, thanks for reminding me."


This causes Bill to chuckle, but he doesn't say anything till he hears Jen slam the pistol clip home. "*Good,*" he says, "*arming yourself; now you're using your brain.*" He chuckles again, but this time the gravel laugh chokes into an almost desperate fit of dry coughs. Struggling to control his voice Bill adds, "*But it's too bad your bullets won't work. My buddy once unloaded an entire AR clip on, but it was still standing after. Honestly not sure what will kill it... still working on that.*" 

When Jen suggests meeting tomorrow he replies, "*That will work. There's a Church in Salem; The Illuminated Church of Saint George, we can meet there. Just let me know what time you're coming by.*" When Bill mentions The Illuminated Church, Jen's mind races back immediately to driving down Main Street with Frank the night before they got to the park (OOC: See post 5 of the IC thread). 

**************************************************  *********************

"*Yeah,*" Bill says knowingly from the other line, "*I spoke to Jen earlier tonight. Been waiting for your call.*" He pauses for a moment and Frank can hear the man take a deep sigh in. Then he says, "*You have daughters Mr. Frank, who you want to protect? Well, probably the best thing you can do is just stay away from them. See my guess is The Wytch will be coming around to find you, and well, you know what witches do to little children, right?*" He chuckles once, a dark mirthful chuckle.

----------


## Daishain

*"I don't find this particularly amusing Bill."* Frank sighs, *"At least you didn't start droning on about garlic and lambs blood or something."

"How do we deal with this thing? Mitch said something about running water?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Ill text you, Jen said, it bled when I shot it.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well, dealing with it ain't exactly that easy,*" Bill replies flatly. He stops for a moment before adding, "*The Wytch can't cross through running water, though as you've probably guessed it can go over it if there's a bridge or something. Anyways, I don't really think you should be dealing with it. That said, I do want to meet with you and your friend Jen. She actually said she'd be coming by tomorrow. Talking to you will help me deal with The Wytch, and maybe just maybe I can help you and your loved ones stay a little bit safer.*" 

**************************************************  ********

When Jen mentions that she'll text Bill, he replies, "*Well ****, ain't that thoughtful of you. I guess I'll just sit around on my ass all day tomorrow waiting to hear from you.*" He chuckles at this, seeming darn proud of his sarcasm.

But Bill is less quick to reply when Jen mentions shooting The Wytch. Instead there is a pause before a noisy slurping sound. Then he says, "*And I'm guessing it didn't do a whole hell of a lot to slow it down, right?*" 

Jen looks down at her boot (OOC: Sorry about that), and there is the dried maroon brown stain on the side of the toe cap, from when she stumbled into the flayed body.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Sorry, doing two things at once, I'm going to get Frank to come too," Jen said as she tapped out a message to Frank, "it didn't chase us, but it didn't die either.  It started doing something and we took off before it finished."  

"So... hypothetically speaking, if it wanted to track me down, how would it do it?" Jen asked as she stared at the blood stain on her boot.  She took her shoes off; she was going clubbing anyway and she had no idea if this thing could track down a bloody shoe, but maybe it could...

Frank: _"Meet tomorrow at that church in Salem?  Mitch's friend wants to chat, seems to know what he's talking about. Lunch?"_

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Sorry, doing two things at once, I'm going to get Frank to come too," Jen said as she tapped out a message to Frank, "it didn't chase us, but it didn't die either. It started doing something and we took off before it finished."


Bill's voice practically cuts Jen off while she's talking, "*Frank? That's your friend who was with you at the park?*" He doesn't comment on Jen's description of what happened. 




> "So... hypothetically speaking, if it wanted to track me down, how would it do it?" Jen asked as she stared at the blood stain on her boot. She took her shoes off; she was going clubbing anyway and she had no idea if this thing could track down a bloody shoe, but maybe it could...


There is a long pause before Bill replies. Finally he says, "*Hypothetically speaking?*" His voice trails off for a second then he adds, "*... Well, not hypothetically speaking, you should hang garlic up all over your house; over the mantle of your door, over every window, and around your bed.*" Seeming to know where Jen's mind is going he hastily says, "*Don't worry, its not a vampire and it doesn't drink blood. I know it might sound stupid. But the Wytch can follow you by scent, and well garlic messes with it's ability to smell you.*" 

**************************************************  ********

Fred gets Jen's text around this time, even though it had been sent earlier in the night. The text reads, "*"Meet tomorrow at that church in Salem? Mitch's friend wants to chat, seems to know what he's talking about. Lunch?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Garlic?  No.  Perfume?  Yes.

She sprayed on more than she needed, then threw the small bottle into her clutch. 

"I was in a car, we drove for hours, and it wasn't even my car," she said, "Okay, whatever, it can find me by smell.  Anything else I should know?" she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill seems to ignore Jen's glibness and says, "*Well, I'd suspect you should start expecting The Wytch to take the skins of your loved ones. Be prepared to expect everyone. And be careful of your dreams.*" He says both facts like they were prescriptions being provided by a doctor, rather than absurd recommendations.

----------


## Daishain

*"Right, then is there anything I can do to make sure the thing is following me and not going anywhere near my daughters? I can stay on the move for a while if need be, use a few water crossings to keep it interesting. You wanted to meet up in Salem it seems."*

----------


## Bennosuke

> Frank gets Jen's text around this time, even though it had been sent earlier in the night. The text reads, ""Meet tomorrow at that church in Salem? Mitch's friend wants to chat, seems to know what he's talking about. Lunch?"


Bill chuckles at Frank's question. "*Well shoot, that's mighty noble of you,*" he says with bemusement, "*I'm not sure I have a great answer for you. Suppose the best I can tell you is to stay away from your daughters, 's probably the best way to keep them safe.*" In reply to Frank's last statement he says, "*Yes, I spoke to your friend. I believe she was going to come out here tomorrow. Figure I might be able to help you more if we talk in person.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"Right, I suppose we will probably meet tomorrow then."* When the call ends, Frank starts securing the house, mostly focusing on setting things up so if something gets in, it won't do so quietly. Then he settles down to sleep in the living room armchair, his blanket concealing the loaded shotgun close to hand. He also sets an alarm so he can be relatively sure of waking before the girls and cleaning up the evidence of his paranoia.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill seems to ignore Jen's glibness and says, "*Well, I'd suspect you should start expecting The Wytch to take the skins of your loved ones. Be prepared to expect everyone. And be careful of your dreams.*" He says both facts like they were prescriptions being provided by a doctor, rather than absurd recommendations.


"Right," Jen said, still feeling extremely skeptical, "I'll see you tomorrow then." 

If Bill didn't say anything else, she hung up an let her phone charge while she continued getting ready to go out. She made sure to put a change of clothing in her car, no sense in being unprepared.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the next morning, neither Frank nor Jen have any run ins or scares with The Wytch. Jen spends the night with Caitlyn, hopefully enjoying themselves, and Frank puts the girls to bed before eventually succumbing to slumber himself. 

Presumably the two are able to coordinate before the next morning, and perhaps they will be driving together. Given how long it takes to get back out to Salem, the two will need to leave early. 

Along with determining how the two are going back to Salem, I would like to hear:
-How was Jen's night? How late was she out, and how is she doing this morning? 
-Since Frank has just picked up his daughters from his ex-wife and Neil, what is he doing with the girls while he is gone for the day?

----------


## Daishain

Frank is on the phone with his ex wife early in the morning. He hated doing this, for more reason than one, but if he was too dangerous to be around, he could deal with the fallout with his daughters later rather than have them end up like...

*"Yes, I know its sudden notice, and I'm sorry, but I don't have much of a choice. They said it was now or never, and I can't pass it up."* The lie he was telling was fairly simple, and not too unusual, his little welding business survived on building contracts, but thrived on emergency repair work. A company calling out of the blue waving a big check for immediate work was something that she would be familiar with.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen woke up with a slight hangover.  She'd gotten fairly drunk the night before, and cut loose dancing at the club, but stopped herself before she got wasted and made sure she drank plenty of water before going to sleep.  What little headache she had would probably be mostly cured by the pot of coffee she was currently brewing.  

She texted Frank: "What time do you want to leave?  I'll catch a ride to your place and we can head out from there."

----------


## Daishain

Frank texts back, *"Need to get the girls situated, I'll be ready to go as soon as they're taken care of."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Around the time Jen gets Frank's reply, she gets a second text from Caitlyn reading, "_That was soooo much fun! Thank you for coming out with me last night. Was great celebrating with you. By the way, this guy Arthur gave me his number, asked me to give it to you. Apparently he was checking you out all night. Want it?_" 

**************************************************  *

On the phone, Clarissa is all frustration and self-superior satisfaction. "*Really Frank? After making such a big deal about how you wanted the girls this weeks, now you are bailing? I mean, I can take them... Neil and I can take them, but think about how the girls are going to feel!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank texts back, *"Need to get the girls situated, I'll be ready to go as soon as they're taken care of."*


Ok maybe come pick me up when youre ready then, Jen replied.

Edit: Jen considered her reply to Caitlyn then she typed out: nah. And sent it back. Then she followed up with: yeah was a blast.  lets hang out again soon.

She didnt have time for guys who didnt have the guts to man up and ask for themselves.

----------


## Daishain

*"Oh believe me I know, I'm going to spend a long time making this up to them. But right now I don't have much of a choice. Just horrible timing."* His voice drops, *"It was so much easier when we could work together to deal with this sort of thing, and this sort of thing was just a short delay."*

After her response, he hangs up, and with a droop to his shoulders he goes to make breakfast for his daughters and explain things to them. He hated sending them away, even without the nagging feeling that this might be a rather more final goodbye than he was going to make it sound.

Meanwhile, a text to Jen goes out, *"That works"*

He had already written a letter addressed to his ex wife and left it in his room, where it wouldn't be discovered until long after he should be back here to tear it up if it wasn't needed. _"If you are reading this, then I am most likely dead. It is difficult to explain, but I accidentally angered someone very dangerous, who came after me. There was no work contract the other day. I am sorry for lying, but I had to send the girls away, to keep them safe while I tried to deal with things. Clarissa, we've had our problems, but please give them my love, and take care of them, help them grow into the lovely young ladies I know they will become."_

----------


## Bennosuke

Clarissa makes it very clear that *Frank* will "_never_" hear the end of asking this favor, and that it will almost certainly be coming back to bite him in the ass; but she would take the girls back, "just this one time". 

Meanwhile while waiting for Frank to arrive, *Jen* gets a reply from her friend, "_You sure? He was talking about wanting to go out for a motorcycle ride. He said he wanted to take you!_" Had Jen mentioned anything about her plan to learn bike? 

**************************************************  *********

Later, much later and after a very quiet and very pensive car ride, Frank and Jen arrive back in Salem. It doesn't take Frank too much time to navigate the truck out to The Illuminated Church of Saint George. Towering over the abandoned storefronts on Main Street, the church is all washed grey stone, round arched windows and crimson sparkling stained glass. 

This time there is no booming organ music, though a number of trucks and harleys are parked outside of the church on the otherwise abandoned street. It's entrance are three tall arched wooden doors, the middle of which has one red door stopped open. Voices can be heard from inside.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Reply to Caitlyn: "Rule #3, don't go out with anyone who can't man up and ask for himself.  Tell him better luck next time.  *raspberry emoji*" 

Jen made sure to bring her bloody boots with her to Salem.  If this thing was going to follow the scent of the blood on the boot, she wanted it to stop by the church where these folks were hanging out. 

She recognized Frank was having a rough day, and knew well enough not to press the issue.  Once they arrived, she stepped out of the truck and stretched.  
"Ready to see what these guys are all about?" she asked. 

If Frank doesn't have any objections, she'll walk up to the front door and knock on the frame.
"Hello?" she called.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head in response to Jen's question,* "Not really, even knowing that something was out there doesn't make this bunch sound less like a bunch of crazy yahoo rednecks. But we don't really have a choice do we?"*

He stands nearby as she knocks, waiting on a response.

----------


## Bennosuke

"Fair enough," Caitlyn's text reads in reply. 

**************************************************  *****

At the church, the voices suddenly down when Jen calls out, falling to murmur and then silence. After a moment, Jen and Frank can hear footsteps coming from inside the church, growing louder, closer. A couple arrive before the doorway, a man and a woman. 

The man is shorter, stocky to the point of almost being pudgy, a scraggly brown beard falling down to cover his chest, off of a tanned and lined face that had spent too much time laboring in the sun. The woman was taller, lean and athletic to the point of being androgynous, a look not helped by the military style crew cut of her salt and pepper hair. She too had the tanned look of a day laborer, and the two of them were dressed in a mix of military fatigues and working gear. "*You two here to see Bill?*" the woman asks, her voice hard and confrontational to the point of almost being accusatory. The two seemed on edge, and were clearly sizing Jen and Frank up.

----------


## Daishain

*"That's right, I'm guessing you're in on this little club of his?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"That's right, I'm guessing you're in on this little club of his?"*


Jen just nodded her agreement, nothing more to say at this point.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's actually the woman who reacts when Frank calls it a "little club". Her thin lips pull back in a snarl, and she actually takes a step toward Frank with a balled fist. But the man puts a hand on her shoulder and through clenched teeth growls, "*Not worth it Allie.*" The woman gives Frank one last quick death stare, but steps back. Then the man says to the two strangers, "*Well I'm Arnold, and this is Alexandra.*" It's clear that Arnold is trying his best to remain cordial, but he does not step back to invite the two in, instead looking at them expectantly.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Im Jen and this is Frank, Jen replied.

Honestly, I wanted to do this over the phone, but Bill insisted we come down, so here we are, Jen said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is tempted to respond with a bit of anger of his own, if these were the people responsible for the half assed containment of that thing... but antagonizing them wouldn't solve anything, so instead he simply states, *"Frank, and Jen. I assume Bill is inside?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Nice to meet ya,*" Arnold says, trying his best to tamp down his wary demeanor and show a hint of hospitality, then adding in reply, "*Yep. Why don't ya follow Allie and me inside.*" 

Alexandra gives the two one last death-glare, before the two turn and lead Frank and Jen into the church. The entrance leads into a small lobby, with marble tiled floors and mint green painted walls. Hung up against the far wall, which separates the lobby from the main body of the church is a cheap looking American flag. Under this is pinned a strip of what looks like printer paper, and hand painted in read it reads, "God protect us!" A table rests underneath the flag and banner. On the table sit a used looking black bound Gideon's Bible, flanked on either side by figurines. One is a porcelain model of a knight's templar in shining silver armor. The second is a cheap plastic model of a cartoon witch, complete with black pointed hat and broomstick. The murmuring Jen and Frank heard earlier has begun again, and can be heard more loudly coming from the other side of the wall

The two follow Alexandra and Arnold through the lobby and into the main body of the church, opening up into a wide and high arched space. The nave is boarded on either side by an aisles of rows of empty moldering redwood benches. 

Down the nave, standing before the pulpit between the aisles are a pair of three figures, also dressed like ex-military or at least wanna be ex-military. In the middle is a tall solid looking man build like a refrigerator. His square jaw is lines with grey stubble, and his receding hair is pulled back in silver pony tail. He steps forward as Arnold and Alexandra lead the two down the aisles. His familiar gravel voice echoes in the gallery, "*Welcome, glad you two finally made it.*" He gives Jen and Frank a **** eating grin that says he's surprised the two even showed.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah well, I didn't have anything better to do today," Jen replied, "honestly if I hadn't just spent the night in the woods hiding out from something out of a horror movie I never would have called." 

"But I did, and here I am," she added, "so what did you want to tell us that you couldn't tell us over the phone?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well,*" Bill says in his packs a day voice, as he takes several steps closer, "*I figure... given what you two had been through, that you deserved some answers. But given the nature of what you encountered with the Wytch, I thought it was darn prudent to meet in person. Never know if a telephone line is bugged  by the government and all.*" He stops for a moment to give Jen and Frank a crooked yellow toothed grin. He nods back to the group behind him, then adds, "*You see, my friends and I are kinda the leading experts on The Wytch... along with a number of other anomolies that seem to be plaguing Salem and Missouri at large.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Oh, the government, makes sense, Jen said, so uhh, why dont we start with what was it we saw in the woods?

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen's question causes the group as a whole to burst out in a nervous chuckle. One of the guys in the back looks like he's about to say something, but stifles and instead looks on at big Bill with uncertainty. 

Bill takes a big sigh, then clucks his tongue against his teeth before speaking. "*The Wytch,*" he says dryly, with a spasmodic shoulder shrug, "*Not certain exactly what you're looking for here. But as far as we know, it's always been in those woods. Don't know if it's some genetic offshoot of the proto-humans, or some primordial force, or what. We do know that the people of this town have gone to The Wytch for generations, leaving offerings in the hopes of dark favors being granted and the like. Even have some evidence that we's learned to do this from the old Native Americans who used to live in these parts. Means the Wytch is terribly old.*" He pauses for a moment, bringing a gnarled and dirty hand up to scratch at his beard with a satisfied grin before adding, "*Know she's hard to kill. Know she's a skin changer. And we believe she's a dream eater too. And well, it looks like you two had the bad fortunes of setting her free!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen scratched her head, which turned into an all out rubbing of her scalp and running her fingers through her hair.  

"Ugh, normally I'd say this is a bunch of crazy talk, but I know what I saw," she said, "and I know I'm not crazy because Frank saw it too.  I know it skinned someone and I know I shot it dead center which would have killed pretty much anyone, but it didn't even fall over.  So what do we do now?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well, that's where things get tough, isn't it,*" Bill replies, using the same hand to stroke his scraggly beard once before finally leaving his facial hair alone. He turns back to look at the group gathered behind him and sighs before saying, "*Look, we here are kind'a a special organization, see? And well, we're not exactly supposed to be talking to the uninitiated about this sort of thing. But well, I can't exactly just allow you two to get killed for your ignorance, and well, we can't exactly let The Wytch roam free.*" He sighs again and shrugs before taking several steps forward so that he is within arms reach of Jen and Frank. "*My thought was, if you're willing, we'll give you some information and supplies, kinda like bringing you in as potential recruits. But you gotta be willing to keep your mouth's shut, keep an open mind, and do exactly what we say.*" He pauses here, uncomfortably sticking a hand out to shake before the two and adds, "*That's the best I can offer, but you gotta be willing to take it, no more questions asked.*" Bill studies Frank and Jen's response, somewhat anxiously awaiting their reply. You can see the others in the room are also watching nervously, shoulders tensed and brows furrowed.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen thought about it for a second.

"Sure," she said, "not like I can tell anyone about what happened.  They'll think I'm nuts, or worse, that I had something to do with those people disappearing.  That thing killed and skinned a girl and if it's coming after me next, I'll take whatever help I can get." 

She waited for Frank's response.  He had more obligations than she did, after all.

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns as things proceed, but eventually nods, *"The first two requests are inevitable as far as I'm concerned, as for the third I'll do anything to keep my kids safe, if that means following your lead for now, so be it."

"But whatever else happens, if we can't kill this thing, I want you to promise we'll find a better means of imprisonment than an open area on public land with lots of visitors. I can appreciate you lot not wanting to risk moving this Wytch, but an incident like this was inevitable under the circumstances. Actually I rather suspect the only reason it hasn't happened already is others died before they found a way out."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" Bill says with a satisfied grin. But he chuckles in reply to Frank's request, "*****, if we could reliably kill the Wytch we woulda done so by now. And to be quite honest, The old grandfather Oak is probably the best form of containment we got. The woods out there are weird, and most people can't even find their way to that tree. From what my nephew told me, you two were very lucky... or unlucky is probably more accurate.*" He chuckles again, but seeing Frank and Jen's expressions gives a long sigh. "*Look, we'll do everything we can to neutralize it, and any threat to you and your families. That's all I can promise. Fair?*"

Again he sticks a hand out to shake.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah," Jen said, shaking Bill's hand again, "this is probably a good time to tell you I have a bloody shoe from walking into one of the bodies of the people it skinned.  Does that matter?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill looks down at Jen's foot with curiosity. "*You ain't still wearing it, are you?*" he asks flatly before replying with a grin, "*Well I'm pretty sure we can find some use for it. Give it to Arnold and we'll see what we can't do.*"

Assuming Frank agrees (and in an attempt to keep things moving), Bill will invite the two guests to follow him. Bill and his group take the lead, with Arnold and Alexandra walking behind so that it almost feels like a prison march. The assembly walk down the aisle of the church, around the stage and past a string of faux-velvet curtains. In the dark hallway, Bill opens up a non-descript door and leads Frank and Jen into a darkly lit and painted room that looks like it was once used as an administrative office. However, the walls are covered with posters that read with things like "Jesus saves, but so dose my rifle", and "Blue Lives Matter". One strip of wall has been converted into a gun rack, sporting several pistols, and a few hunting rifles and shotguns. Over the rack are a "Blue Lives American Flag" next to a Confederate flag. A small desk is pushed into a corner of the room and is covered with a few dusty books and a large speckled diary that looks like it has been used for the longest running crafting project. 

Once everyone is in the room, Alexandra closes the door. There is a moment's pause before Bill gives the two strangers a ****-eating grin and says, "*Welcome to the office.*"

*Spoiler: OOC: Content Warning?*
Show

So I want to make something a little clear here, though I assume you both know me well enough that this should be obvious. We started this game with the intention of it slowly turning into a Hunter the Vigil game (the 2E book is finally out BTW) so that it would be easy to learn the rules while being exposed to a new CofD 2E setting. 

While a major theme of Hunter is that the act of fighting the supernatural corrupts and alters you, I am intentionally portraying the NPCs here as "more than morally grey"... a group that you probably won't want long term affiliation with. They have the information that Jen and Frank need such that you will want to spend some time with them, but are repugnant enough that the two won't want to actually join their cause, allowing the two players to start their own Tier 1 group, rather than joining a larger compact and jumping into a lot of extra rules and fluff/setting. 

So in other words, I do not condone anything these NPCs represent, and intentionally want them to be a little repellent.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"It's in the car," Jen replied, "I'd look pretty stupid carrying around a bloody boot, don't you think?" 

Jen looked around the office.

"Okay, now what?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks around with a raised eyebrow at the choice of decoration, in a church no less, but says nothing until they are in the office. *"I think information is probably our best starting point. I don't suppose there are books containing what is known about these creatures?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

> "It's in the car," Jen replied, "I'd look pretty stupid carrying around a bloody boot, don't you think?"


Bill shrugs and still grinning says, "*Well if you can remember to bring that back to us.*" 

Once the door is sealed, and Frank and Jen have both spoken up, there is a nervous tension in the room. The motley assortment of hoosiers, looks from one to the other seeing who will speak first. Finally Bill steps forward, starting with a big sigh. "*Well... The Office is where we meet to discuss our research, and what WE call our 'never ending hunt' or our 'vigil',*" Bill says, actually using finger quotations. As he speaks, Bill's eyes dart back and forth from Jen to Frank, perhaps looking for any hint of judgement or disbelief. "*We call ourselves the Brotherhood of Mather,*" Bill says, raising both hands to his forehead, splaying his fingers out, and bringing the tips of his thumbs to touching. The symbol created in such a manner perhaps resembles a pair of wings, or given the placement on his forehead, a pair of stag's horns, or perhaps a "W" for Wytch. Bills followers repeat the gesture in kind, so that Jen and Frank are surrounded by a bunch of red necks holding their palms up to their heads. Lowering his hands, Bill continues, "*Our... secret organization has existed in Missouri since our forefathers first interacted with the Native Americans, and has served in the shadows, working to keep our towns safe from the blasphemies of The Wytch.*" The others nod their heads a this, a congregation in proud agreement. "*The injuns taught our ancestors how to create wards against The Wytch, how she can't cross running water, and how she can wear the skin of her victims and feed on their dreams. Our brotherhood keeps vigil against The Wytch. Well, while we can't exactly bring you into our ranks, perhaps we can help arm you so that you can protect your families, and maybe if we work together, we can bring her back to the woods and trap her again.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"I can go get it and bring it in anytime," Jen said, "want me to get it now?"

"Are you sure we can't kill it?" Jen asked, "it bled when I shot it.  I was thinking maybe we could use the boot or uhh, us... heheh... as bait."

----------


## Daishain

"If they knew of a way, I'm sure they'd mention it." Frank says dryly, "Lets learn what they know and then try to see if there's something they missed"

----------


## Bennosuke

In regards to the shoe, Bill shrugs and replies, "*Why not go get it when we are done.*" He allows a hasty glance towards the door. But in response to Jen's second question, a sad smile spreads across the man's jowls. "*I just don't know, which would make the endeavor incredibly dangerous.*" For a moment it looks like Bill has more to say. His mouth opens, but after a moment snaps shut. Then Frank speaks up and Bill just gives an affable nod of his head. 

After another moment, Bill trundles over to the table where he rifles around through papers with his back turned, till he swings around with his prize. Clutched in one hand is a long and jagged piece of what looks like cut obsidian, wrapped on one end with cord to create a primitive looking knife tool. "*We shall begin the initiation rite,*" Bill says hastily, his eyes moving from Frank to Jen and back again, "*Please give me your hands.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank eyes the knife, *"You just said you weren't bringing us into the ranks, so unless that serves some practical purpose...?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank eyes the knife, *"You just said you weren't bringing us into the ranks, so unless that serves some practical purpose...?"*


"Yeah, what changed?" Jen asked, "also, aren't you going to sterilize that?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill grins at Frank, an ugly mirthful grin. "*Oh trust me,*" he says in his deep gravely voice, "*this is not the full initiation.*" One of Bill's cronies chuckles behind you two, but by the time you turn around you can't tell who it was. "*Look, we's got to know we can trust you two,*" he says, again motioning for the two to put out their hands.

To Jen he shrugs and says, "*Sure, we can sterilize real quickly for ya.*" He reaches back to the table and grabs a half full bottle of cheap looking whiskey. He opens up the bottle and begins pouring a trickle of the whiskey over the black glassy knife, letting the excess patter on the floor and his boots. "*Now hands please!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen sighed.

This better be worth it, she said, and held out her hand.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill grabs hold of Jen's wrist, pulling her hand slightly towards him. By the time Jen fixes her posture, Bill is running the glassy knife's blade across her palm. It isn't till the blade has drawn crimson that the pain registers, hot and angry. "*Don't wipe it yet,*" Bill says as he begins to drench a rag with whiskey and then wipes it across the blade. Then Bill extends a hand out to Frank, waiting for the man to acquiesce.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs and decides to get it over with, holding his hand out. They had what he needed, so he would have to play along, even if this didn't serve any real purpose.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill grabs hold of Jen's wrist, pulling her hand slightly towards him. By the time Jen fixes her posture, Bill is running the glassy knife's blade across her palm. It isn't till the blade has drawn crimson that the pain registers, hot and angry. "*Don't wipe it yet,*" Bill says as he begins to drench a rag with whiskey and then wipes it across the blade. Then Bill extends a hand out to Frank, waiting for the man to acquiesce.


"ow ow ow," Jen said, struggling against her instinct to put pressure on the wound, "what do you mean don't wipe it, I'm going to bleed all over the floor."

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill ignores Jenn's questions as he finishes recleaning the blade. Then turning to Frank, he performs the same ritual act, pressing the blade against Frank's palm and then running it across the flesh till it opens up like the rind of an overripe fruit. 

Finished with the act, Bill looks up and points to one of the other gathered hosiers, who rushes forward and hands over a bundle of dry sticks tied together with twine. Neither Frank nor Jenn had seen the sticks before, and for a moment between the pain and the surroundings, there is a strange sense of unreality. 

"*I will ask you now to each hold this ******,*" Bill says, clearly enjoying any discomfort he may have caused with the F-word. With his free hand Bill pulls a bronze zippo lighter from his pocket, and deftly flicks the lid back and produces a an impressive red flame.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill ignores Jenn's questions as he finishes recleaning the blade. Then turning to Frank, he performs the same ritual act, pressing the blade against Frank's palm and then running it across the flesh till it opens up like the rind of an overripe fruit. 
> 
> Finished with the act, Bill looks up and points to one of the other gathered hosiers, who rushes forward and hands over a bundle of dry sticks tied together with twine. Neither Frank nor Jenn had seen the sticks before, and for a moment between the pain and the surroundings, there is a strange sense of unreality. 
> 
> "*I will ask you now to each hold this ******,*" Bill says, clearly enjoying any discomfort he may have caused with the F-word. With his free hand Bill pulls a bronze zippo lighter from his pocket, and deftly flicks the lid back and produces a an impressive red flame.


Jen picks up the bundle of sticks with her uninjured hand.  The whole thing was stupid and she would have noped right out of there long ago if it wasnt for that smudge of blood on her boot.

----------


## Daishain

Frank eyes the bundle warily, "Right, what is that stuff, it doesn't feel right."

----------


## Bennosuke

When Jen reaches out for the tied collection of sticks, Bill pulls it back and says hastily, "*With your bleeding hand please!*" Perhaps he would have said as much without Frank's question, but he replies, "*This is a symbolic gesture. The bundle represents the Wytch. You place your blood on the bundle and then we burn it. It represents your sacrifice in defeating the Wytch.*" He speaks with a pedantic haughtiness, as if Frank and Jen had never heard of a metaphorical act before.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Rather than pick up the bundle with her injured hand, Jen drips some blood onto to sticks.

What, I dont want to get an infection, she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill grins at this, but Jen can hear a couple of his gang behind her snigger. There was that Midwest hosier accent even in the way they laughed at her. 

Bill looked to Frank, waiting for him to do the same, zippo at the ready.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs before squeezing his hand over the bundle, letting the blood drip down. He wanted this over with.

----------


## Bennosuke

Once both Frank and Jen have bled onto the collection of sticks, Bill pulls his arm back and raises the zippo. Orange flame kisses the bundle, spreading out over the grey branches and the perfume of wood smoke begins to fill the room. After only a few seconds, the sticks catch fire, going up as if they had been dowsed in kerosene as opposed to blood. The light catches and dances in Bill's eyes as he looks on with a wild satisfied grin. But as the sticks turn into a torch in his raised hand, the fire turns from a hot orange to a suddenly sickly green, and the room becomes filled with a rotten malodorous stench. The fire grows and grows, and when it has almost engulfed the entire bundle, Bill calmly lets go. The sticks tumble end over end, twisted skeletal rods caught fire, but when they hit the floor, they are nothing but ash.

When the magic trick is over, the locals gather around the pile of char and cinder, nodding their heads with satisfaction. "*Very good,*" Bill says, his gravely voice breaking the quiet, "*the ritual is complete. Welcome to the Brotherhood, at least for now.*" He steps forward to offer a hand to shake to both Jen and Frank, if they are willing.

----------


## Thundercracker

That was weird. Definitely something odd about that burning bundle of twigs. 

Jen shakes with her non-bleeding hand. 

"Thanks.  Uh, could I have a paper towel or something?" she asked, still dripping blood on the floor.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes the mans hand as briefly as he could without seeming insulting. *"If you don't mind, I'd like to start catching up on knowledge. Any chance of those books I was asking after?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

At Jen's request, Bill turns back to the table. He returns the zippo lighter, but comes back with a white dish towel that looks like it has been used to clean up too many spills. He hands it to Jen without a hint of malice and says, "*Feel free to use this to put some pressure on it. I didn't cut too deep, but can get the first aid kit if you really like.*" 

Bill turns to Frank at his request, eyes narrowing slightly as his lips pull tight. Then he glances over at the desk, before saying, "*Arnold, would you take The Journal and make some photocopies for our new brethren?*" Arnold stiffens as if called to attention, before offering an 'alright' and then rushing around the room to get to the desk, then rushing back to the door with the speckled notebook held reverently in both hands. "*He'll be right back with some of that,*" Bill says, a hollow smile masking his face. 

After a moment, Bill lets out a long sigh and nods his head with some form of inner satisfaction. "*Very well,*" he says, "*now that you are at least partly one of us, we can get down to business and start talking about what we know... and well, what the two of you should start doing. May be best if we sit down.*" Bill then trundles over to the only chair in the room, parked at the small work desk, and takes a seat, looking at Frank and Jen as if he expects them to sit on the ash covered floor. 

Regardless of if they take his _kind_ offer, Bill begins, "*While we don't know much about how to hurt the Wytch, we do know there are some things that seem to effect it. As we mentioned before, The Wytch can't cross running water. It also seems to hate mirrors... that's a long story.*" He chuckles at this, and a couple of the cultists still standing by the door join in. "*My understanding is that the old Native Americans tied it to that big old tree... which is why some of the, uh, less educated locals, will go make offerings to it; leaving their daughter's pet cat, or a few trapped squirrels in the hopes of receiving magical blessings. But apparently, before The Wytch was bound to that tree, it roamed the forest and fed on dreams. In fact, we should give each of you a dream catcher! Clayton, go get each of these here two a dream catcher.*" 

Clayton, a ruddy faced man with a dirty nest of hair and heavy bags under basset hound eyes nods and says, "*Yessir,*" before turning and also exiting the room. But he returns almost an instant later carrying two identical dream catchers; each a woven loop of what might be straw, with an intricate pattern made of netting woven into the pupil, and feathers dangling on string. The two look like they might have been bought at a hot topic, or a bed bath and beyond, and meant to be hung up in some twelve year old's bedroom, next to a One Direction poster. Clayton dutifully, almost ceremoniously offers one to Frank and one to Jen. 

"*Hang that up over your bed,*" Bill says, "*and it might just protect ya.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank is increasingly disappointed, though he did his best not to express it as he takes the cheap knockoff. This lot were the experts? Really? He was doing his best to keep an open mind, but they were very low on solid information, high on ritual nonsense. Even everything stated was accurate, they seemed to be poor keepers of that knowledge to say the least. Hopefully that book was written by more thoughtful people.

Still, maybe there was some use for them. *"You stated before that the tree was the best bet for imprisonment. I suspect we'd be hard pressed to get her to willingly go back there, so what, if anything, can actually incapacitate this creature or limit its abilities?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill throws both hands up, his face showing slight frustration. But he chuckles before he says, "*Well, if we knew everything about it, we probably would have taken it out by ourselves already. To be honest, you two were pretty lucky to even have run into the Wytch. Try as we might, we can't always find our way to it... The Wytch seems to be able to do something weird to the forest... makes it hard to navigate. Only me and Alexandra and Arnold have even seen it.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns, *"We'll have to work with the running water and mirros thing then I guess. The longer this thing is running around the more damage it will do. And if it catches up to the two of us before we have something ready, chances are you guys will lose your known bait."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Kinda funny if you think about it, since it wont want to go
back, the safest place for us to be is in those damn woods, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill chuckles, and like sycophants the others follow suite. As this dies down he says, "*I'm glad you two came, and I'm sorry I don't have more to offer... ah hell. I wasn't gonna do this, but I've got one more thing to show you, and I think you are gonna like this.*" The others in the group, if you turn around to check all go wide eyed and white as a sheet. They clearly know what Bill is getting at and either don't want him to share, or are simply surprised by his generosity. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Alright, I'm gonna give you two beats here for moving towards the first two shared aspirations. We will also consider this the starting point at which Jen and Frank start their own Tier 1 compact. For becoming honorary members in the Brotherhood of Mather, both Jen and Frank gain Status (Brotherhood of Mather) 0, please add this to your character sheets. Thought the rule book says you will start with three preferred tactics, this will be when Bill teaches Frank and Jen their first Tactic. 

I am going to let you two chose the tactic you want to take, as long as it would be reasonable for the two characters to learn it at this point. Please let me know in the discord if you haven't gotten your hands on the Hunter PDF yet.

----------


## Daishain

Frank raises an eyebrow, but nods for their host to continue.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill chuckles, and like sycophants the others follow suite. As this dies down he says, "*I'm glad you two came, and I'm sorry I don't have more to offer... ah hell. I wasn't gonna do this, but I've got one more thing to show you, and I think you are gonna like this.*" The others in the group, if you turn around to check all go wide eyed and white as a sheet. They clearly know what Bill is getting at and either don't want him to share, or are simply surprised by his generosity. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC:*
> Show
> 
> Alright, I'm gonna give you two beats here for moving towards the first two shared aspirations. We will also consider this the starting point at which Jen and Frank start their own Tier 1 compact. For becoming honorary members in the Brotherhood of Mather, both Jen and Frank gain Status (Brotherhood of Mather) 0, please add this to your character sheets. Thought the rule book says you will start with three preferred tactics, this will be when Bill teaches Frank and Jen their first Tactic. 
> 
> I am going to let you two chose the tactic you want to take, as long as it would be reasonable for the two characters to learn it at this point. Please let me know in the discord if you haven't gotten your hands on the Hunter PDF yet.


"Okay..." Jen said, "what is it?"
Now she was genuinely curious, given the reaction of the others.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well, follow me,*" Bill says in his strained sandpaper voice. He grins, but his eyes dart to the gang behind Frank and Jen, sharing something mirthful with the others. The motley crew of camo wearing hillbillies move aside as Bill leads the group out of the room and all the way down the hall. Bill retrieves a ring of keys to undo several locks. Through another door, Jen and Frank enter a slightly larger room. This one was clearly intended on being an office as well; same carpeted floor and corporate off white walls, but it had been converted into some sort of doomsday preppers Krav Maga training room. Punching mitts, practice weapons, and torn up heavy bags litter the floor. Looking up, you can see several scrapes in the wall where the practice weapons had likely accidently scraped open angry skid marks. 

But Bill marches to the far end of the room where a BOB punching dummy rests. Makeshift arms have been fastened to the rubber torso, made of PVC, metal and foam padding, giving the dummy a scarecrow-esque appearance. Bill stops in front of the practice dummy, and turns to grin again at Frank and Jen. "*I wanted to show you this,*" he says proudly. Perhaps seeing the confusion or disappointment in the faces of the two new recruits, he frowns and puts up both hands. "*Just you wait and see,*" he says turning back to the wall to grab one of the leaning practice weapons. This one though, oddly, is what looks like a "real life" pitch fork. He grabs the wooden haft, and points the three metal prongs up to show Jen and Frank, grinning with excitement. The three tines of the pitchfork are each just under a foot apart. He gives a wink before turning to face the dummy. Over his shoulder Bill growls, "*You saw the Wytch. It's got long gangly arms. Our thought was to try to take the damn things head off, but to do that, you probably got to hold it still.*" He grunts, thrusting the weapon forward at an angle, catching the dummy's arms between the fork's prongs, then twists. There is a groan of metal as the joints of the thing's shoulders wrench in the wrong direction, and the Bob tilts sideways, spilling over. Bill thrusts the pitchfork down, pinning the thing's arms against the ground. "*You get close enough to the thing, and one of you does this,*" Bill says slightly out of breath, "*and the other can go in for the kill.*" He lifts the pitchfork up off of BOB, and thrusts the handle in the direction of Frank and Jen. "*Here, one of you try,*" he says, while Arnold rushes forward to lift the dummy back up on its stand.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks to Jen, then shrugs before picking up the pitchfork, getting a feel for it before stabbing at the dummy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

str+brawl (5d10)[*10*][*10*][*8*][*7*][*10*](45)
ten again (5d10)[*7*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*8*](30)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

We were pretty close to it last time, Jen said, you think itll hurt it more if we shoot it in the head?

----------


## Daishain

*"Seems likely. Whatever else is going on with that freaky anatomy, I rather doubt a hole in the brain is going to make it any easier for it to function. I'd probably aim for the brain stem, cut off all signals to the body that way."* He sticks a finger in his mouth pointing at the upper back portion for emphasis.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank is able to replicate the maneuver with surprising accuracy. Though the motion is unfamiliar, he is able to hook the tongs of the weapon around the dummy's contorted arms, and with a twist wrenches the BOB to the ground. Bill gives three slow claps of pleased approval. 

Jen and Frank's discussion is interrupted by Bill, who steps forward to say, "*That's assuming the Wytch even has a brainstem. It may look like a human, but I'm not convinced it has the anatomy of one.*" He grins, a sick pleased grin and adds, "*Honestly, if anything, I'd go for its crotch.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank is able to replicate the maneuver with surprising accuracy. Though the motion is unfamiliar, he is able to hook the tongs of the weapon around the dummy's contorted arms, and with a twist wrenches the BOB to the ground. Bill gives three slow claps of pleased approval. 
> 
> Jen and Frank's discussion is interrupted by Bill, who steps forward to say, "*That's assuming the Wytch even has a brainstem. It may look like a human, but I'm not convinced it has the anatomy of one.*" He grins, a sick pleased grin and adds, "*Honestly, if anything, I'd go for its crotch.*"


*Jen Gibbs*

Uh.  I cant tell if youre joking, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill's grin sours slightly. "*I'm not,*" he says flatly in his deep gravely voice, "*The Natives talked about how how the Wytch would come to men in their dreams and try to mate with them. There's definitely a trend in the lore I've found regarding her... barrenness. If I had a crack at it, I'd go for the womb.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

That seemed insane, but given they were working with something out of a horror movie she was going to go with it.

Okay, crotch it is, Jen said, so uhhh, whats next?

----------


## Bennosuke

The serious expression remains plastered on Bill's face. For a moment he shrugs as if he is not certain how to reply, then he says, "*Well... I suppose that's as much as we can offer for ya now. I guess you two go back to your lives. I expect you'll deal with The Wytch whether you want to or not. But I'd like ya to keep us all in the loop as things progress. We can come down to where you two are if you need back up. You said you live in Saint Louis, right?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Okay then, Jen said, thanks for sharing what you could.

She held up the dream catcher.

I just hang this over my bed? she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Yer welcome,*" Bill says hurriedly. He nods his head in reply to the question and adds, "*Yep, that's where ya want it to be.*" He holds one hand up, as if her were hoisting a dream catcher over his head. The others chuckle at this for a quick moment, but they silence quickly when Bill steps forward, offering a gnarled meaty hand to shake. "*Welcome to the Brotherhood,*" he says, grinning so wide you can see that some of his back teeth are green with a mossy substance.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Thanks for reaching out, I know you didnt have to, Jen said as she shook his hand.

Ill be in touch, let you know if I hear or see anything, she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sounds good,*" Bill says, his grip overly firm, and somewhat clammy. The inside of his hand like sandpaper, just like his voice. He offers the same to Frank.

----------


## Daishain

Frank gives a simple nod of thanks, shakes the man's hand, and turns to leave. Once back to the truck and away from prying ears he turns to Jen, *"Well that didn't do as much as I'd hoped to convince me I'm not in a hospital with a massive brain tumor..."*

He shakes his head, *"Leaving that nihilistic possibility aside, I don't think they'll make trustworthy allies, and I certainly don't think its a good idea to join their ranks. I suggest we use them and move on. Maybe we can find better allies somewhere. If one group of supernatural secret organizations turns out to actually be real, maybe there are others?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Yeah, there must be, Jen said, he talked about native Americans a lot, maybe some of them would know something?

----------


## Bennosuke

The others simply wave, or offer a curt goodbye as Jen and Frank exit the church and move quickly back to their car. 

(OOC: Can't tell if you two are still discussing or want things moved on? I assume the two want to discuss/plan more, but please let me know either here or in Discord)

----------


## Daishain

*"Worth a shot, how about we find out what specific tribe was involved here and see if we can't get in touch with some of their elders."* He sighs and puts his head down on the steering wheel,* "I was hoping they had a sure way to at least put that thing back in the forest in a hurry. I'm not going to be able to see my daughters again until this is over, can't put them in danger, and now it seems like that's going to be a long time."*

----------


## Thundercracker

[b]Jen Gibbs[/B

Jen nodded.

I still think we can kill it, Jen said, I mean, it bled when I shot it.  Sooner we take care of it, the sooner we can go back to normal.

She had no idea what to say about Franks kids, so she kept quiet about that.

----------


## Bennosuke

As part Jen's contracting job, she had purchased and picked up a large amount of wood from a group of Osage Native American farmers who lived on a reservation outside of Saint Louis. She didn't know any of them well, but it might be a place to start.

(OOC: I am going to be very careful here, as I don't know very much about the Osage and don't want to turn a marginalized group into a group of stereotypes.)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"So, they seemed to suggest the native americans knew a lot about this Wytch, and I did some work for some a while back," Jen said, "Maybe we could start there, see if anyone there knows anything."

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, "Sounds like a good place to start to me." He gives the cheap trinkets they were given a dismissive flick, "And if dream catchers actually do anything at all, I'd be willing to bet the real thing is a lot more effective"

----------


## Bennosuke

Rather than drive home, Jen and Frank decide to drive out to Little Hope Farm, run by an Osage Nation family that Jen has worked with before, the Tallchiefs. The farm is located just outside of Saint Louis proper, in a town called Jefferson, though the farm is really out in the middle of nowhere. 

Frank leads his truck off of the freeway and onto a well used but still bumpy dirt road, following Jen's directions. After about a half mile they pass under a sign for Little Hope Farm, marked with the seal of the Osage Nation, a yellow circle holding an arrowhead, a feather tassel, and a long smoking pipe. The road starts to pass a fenced in pasture, where a herd of sheep are lazily grazing. Frank is forced to keep the truck at a crawl given the uneven path, but the sheep barely seem to notice as the truck rolls by. 

By now it's already early afternoon, and a hazy baking humidity has settled. Continuing down the path, Frank and Jen pass a small corn field before the road opens up to a small dirt lot boarded by a small cottage and what is likely a flimsy looking stable. A young woman, maybe just past her 18th birthday sits on the porch of the cottage, holding a baby to her chest. She has dark skin and darker hair, and she watches the truck pull up with a cool hardness in her eyes. Jen has never seen this woman before, but maybe she knew where Chance Tallchief or his brother Pat were.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen got out of the truck and waved to the young woman as she approached.

Good afternoon, she said, sorry to roll up unannounced, but would you happen to know if Chance Tallchief or Pat are around?

----------


## Daishain

Frank steps out, but stays back for now, letting Jen handle the introductions

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's hardened expression stays lined on her face. "*Perhaps,*" she says flatly, almost cautiously "*and may I ask who you are and what you are doing on our farm?*" She doesn't make a move to get up from her seat, neither approaching the two, nor trying to get away. You can see that she is seated in a rocking chair, and instead begins tilting the chair with her legs. The seat groans and creaks with the movement.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The woman's hardened expression stays lined on her face. "*Perhaps,*" she says flatly, almost cautiously "*and may I ask who you are and what you are doing on our farm?*" She doesn't make a move to get up from her seat, neither approaching the two, nor trying to get away. You can see that she is seated in a rocking chair, and instead begins tilting the chair with her legs. The seat groans and creaks with the movement.


*Jen Gibbs*

I did some work here last month, and now somethings happened and I was hoping I could get their advice, Jen replied.

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + persuasion: (3d10)[*2*][*6*][*3*](11)
10 again: (3d10)[*7*][*1*][*6*](14)

----------


## Bennosuke

The hard look only grows deeper, the lines in her brow and by her eyes furrowing. "*I'm sorry,*" she says between gritted teeth, "*but I don't think they are here right now. I think you should go.*" You can see her shoulders stiffen, and for just a moment, her eyes dart back to a field behind the rickety looking stable, as if she was checking to see if anyone were there.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The hard look only grows deeper, the lines in her brow and by her eyes furrowing. "*I'm sorry,*" she says between gritted teeth, "*but I don't think they are here right now. I think you should go.*" You can see her shoulders stiffen, and for just a moment, her eyes dart back to a field behind the rickety looking stable, as if she was checking to see if anyone were there.


*Jen Gibbs*

Alright, well get out of your way, Jen said.  

She ignored the girl and started walking towards the field.

----------


## Bennosuke

The moment that Jen starts walking towards the field rather than the car, the young woman shoots out of her chair, arms still cradling her baby. "*What do you think you are doing?*" she yells, her dark lips pulling up into a snarl. Though she makes no move for it, you can now see the small black handgun resting on the seat of the rocking chair. Standing stiff as a flagpole she adds, "*This is private property! You can't just go walking through it.*"

(OOC: Upon thinking about this, it would stand to reason that Jen would have some proof of having worked with the Tallchiefs, whether it's an old email she can pull up on her phone, or even likely the contact information for one of someone that she had been communicating with)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Im in a life or death situation, so shoot me, help me, or stay out of it, Jen replied without breaking stride.  She turned her back on the young mother and kept going.

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's mask of anger falters at the statement, and her free hand opens and closes reflexively, as if considering reaching for the gun. 

(OOC: Want to give me a Presence + Persuasion roll here)

----------


## Bennosuke

For a moment the woman just stands there, her body literally shivering, contempt growing across her face. "*Fine,*" she growls suddenly, "*they're just as likely to shoot you as I am.*" Then the baby begins to cry, and she shoots the two a look that says, "look at what you've done"! 

Jen and Frank continue heading for the field, and the woman begins busying herself with quieting the child. They walk out towards a field of corn, fenced in by wood posts and chicken wire, where they catch the sound of a hammer and men dutifully working. Following the sound, they find the elder Chance Tallchief and his son Pat, nailing some of the fence wire back to a tired looking post. Pat, maybe in his late twenties, holds the wire up while his father works. Chance could be anywhere from his early forties to late sixties, his long hair gone almost a bleached white. Both men are wearing casual American work clothing, and Pat could just as easily be mistaken for an Italian American with a buzzcut as a Native American. 

Chance looks up from his work, neither surprise nor distrust on his expressionless face. Possibly recognizing Jen he says, "*I got nothing for you Mam. What are you doing here?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Not here for work, Jen said, I was hoping you could help us with something, or maybe point us in the direction of someone who can.

We uhh, inadvertently, let something out of the woods at Lytchwood park, Jen said, does that ring any bells?

----------


## Bennosuke

Neither man says anything as Jen speaks. And her statement about Lytchwood only draws blank, slightly confused stares. After a moment the younger Tallchief replies with a flat, "*Should it?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Neither man says anything as Jen speaks. And her statement about Lytchwood only draws blank, slightly confused stares. After a moment the younger Tallchief replies with a flat, "*Should it?*"


I guess not, Jen said disheartedly, so, this might sound odd but hear me out.  We ran into something in Lytchwood, both of us did.  And supposedly, you guys might have some stories that could help us out.  Have you ever heard of a Wytch?

----------


## Bennosuke

The son Pat hastily replies, "*A witch? You mean like pointed hat and broomsticks?*" the question filled with confusion and a touch of concern. However, a flicker of what might be recognition crosses the older man's face for just a split second.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The son Pat hastily replies, "*A witch? You mean like pointed hat and broomsticks?*" the question filled with confusion and a touch of concern. However, a flicker of what might be recognition crosses the older man's face for just a split second.


*Jen Gibbs*

Umm, no, Jen replied to Pat.
She shifted to look at the older man.
More of a folklore, scary story evil spirit kind of thing, that lures people in and wears their skins and cant cross running water, she said, I was hoping, kind of a shot in the dark really, that you might know something about it, or know someone who does.  I mean if you dont want to get involved, thats fine, I dont blame you.

----------


## Bennosuke

Now the older Tallchief does not even try to hide his recognition, staring at Jen with hard contemptuous eyes. He says something under his breath that sounds like "Mo-Tataklee", which turns the head of Pat and draws a look of concern. 

Pat says something under his breath to the effect of, "*Owl Witch?*" but he sounds more confused than understanding. Chance does not avert his eyes from Jen, the same cold look on his face, perhaps not even hearing his son's question.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

You know something, dont you Jen said, will you help us?  Frank has a wife and kids, and they need him.., and even though Im single, Id prefer to keep my skin _on_ my body.

----------


## Bennosuke

Now it is Chance's turn to look confused. He studies Jen for several long moments after she stops speaking, his eyes seeming to try to read deep inside her soul. Then the confusion gives way to maybe irritation or perhaps offense. "*I cannot tell if you are joking... but you are not funny!*" He rises from his kneeling position by the fence, and begins to take several lumbering steps towards Frank and Jen. "*The Owl Witch is nothing but an old folk legend, a night monster made up to scare children straight and keep the white people away,*" Chance Tallchief still says flatly, his eyes still searching the two for some answer as to what was happening.

(OOC: Can I suggest one of you roll to try to convince the Tallchief's that you are actually serious, probably Presence + Persuasion?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Its not a joke! Jen replied, both of us saw it, and one more guy too, one of the forest rangers.  We were trapped in that place almost the entire night before we saw it it was wearing her skin!

As she started talking, the fear of what shed seen started coming out, her eyes glazing over as she recalled the events of that evening. 

I shot it.  I shot it dead center and it didnt bleed really, just laughed.  Then we ran, through the dark.  We pushed the tree to make a bridge to get across the river, and thats how it got out, she said, its real.

She looked at Chance again, realizing how crazy she probably sounded.

If you dont believe me, then theres no harm in telling the story, and then were gone.  And if you do, then we need your help, please, she said.

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + persuasion + willpower: (6d10)[*2*][*7*][*3*][*3*][*7*][*7*](29)
10 again: (6d10)[*9*][*4*][*4*][*2*][*7*][*9*](35)

----------


## Bennosuke

"*What are you talking about,*" the old man starts to yell. He takes a step towards Jenn, hands trembling and balled up in fists. The heavy lines in his leathery face stretch and furrow with anger and he adds, "*It's not real! None of it is real!*"

(OOC: Daishain, do you want to take a crack? Jenn is down to 4/5 WP)

----------


## Daishain

*Frank holds up a hand in hopes of salvaging the situation,* "Sir, I understand your view, frankly in your shoes I would think the same. You don't have to believe us though. Just please point us to someone that knows those old stories like the back of their hand. You can decide if we're getting the help we need, or just getting out of your hair while making an elder's day on your own time."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Presence+persuasion+willpower (5d10)[*8*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*2*](14)

----------


## Bennosuke

(Frank is down to 5/6 WP)

Pat starts to stride forward, moving past his father with a look that says he's gonna handle the two trouble makers, but he stops when he hears his father's deep tired sigh. Moments before Chance had been shouting, but now he was quiet, a queer look on his face. "*And who are you?*" the elder Tallchief asks of Frank, stepping forward to stand by his son. Even before either can answer he starts, "*I still don't believe you two... but I suppose there is no harm in humoring you either.*" However, there's something in the man's voice that hints at how he might just actually believe Frank and Jenn despite himself. He taps his son on the shoulder, willing Pat to stand down, the younger man standing a good head above his father, 

After Frank's introduction Chance will say, "*Mo-Tataklee, The Owl Witch... is a boogie man of sorts in Osage folklore. The Chickasaw and the Otoe peoples told of something similar too. She- or it was supposed to be a creature of the forest, a Honga or spirit that was deeply connected to the forest and which protected it from the evil parts of man. The Owl Witch was supposed to be a shape shifter, and a trickster; the sort of devil that would make promises of power to men, only to bring about their downfall in the end. In some stories the Owl Witch has no body, while in others it is described as something like a hybrid between a human woman and an Owl, with clawed feet and feathers. In some stories she is like the Greek Succubus, who would come to sleep with men by nights and steal their souls while they dreamed.*" Chance Tallchief's voice trails off here. While he had spoken, his eyes had taken on a glassy far away look, but now they were hard and clear and focused. He adds, "*But of course, the Mo-Tataklee is not real, just a legend nearly forgotten by a peoples who almost no longer truly exist.*" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I want to be very clear here that I am taking significant liberties here with Native American culture, combining several actual creatures from several tribe mythologies, to fit a creature that I originally came up with... inspired by the Scott Snyder comic series "Wytches". It is not my intention to _other_ or manipulate any Native American culture, and I am hoping to be somewhat respectful of actual Folklore by trying to bend my original concept to fit within the architecture of some actual folk creatures.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen wanted to know how to defeat the witch, the stories must have explained that at some point, how it was outwitted by a hero or something but she kept quiet since it seemed Frank had a better rapport with the men.

----------


## Daishain

*"My name is Frank, I'm a good friend of hers. We were out in those woods together for a hunting trip. It was supposed to be a relaxing vacation"* He chuckles, but there's no humor in it, *"A couple of the locals in Salem tried to warn us to keep away from the place. They were talking about ravines that visitors were falling into, Which is far as we could tell was bull**** so we just ignored them. Anyways, we get up there and the trip is going about as normal as can be until we see this black stag. A magnificent thing, never seen anything like it before."*

He keeps describing the events after that, excluding only the details that he was reasonably sure didn't have any relevance. *"Anyways, these rednecks seem crude and unreliable to say the least. They don't seem to actually know much, and what they do know we suspect is inaccurate to one degree or another. We're desperate enough that we will take their help if we have to, but we are really hoping that they are not the only help available. If nothing else, we are hoping to hear an unadulterated version of the original legend, in hopes that there is something to learn from it."
*

----------


## Bennosuke

The Tallchiefs listen intently as Frank speaks. After he is finished there is a long pause, then as if waking from a trance the younger Pat steps forward again and says, "*Well it sounds like maybe those rednecks were playing a prank on you or something!*" He crosses his arms, taking a confident and challenging posture. 

Chance doesn't look away from Frank and Jen, and as his son finishes, the elder begins to speak. Almost speaking over Pat's last words, he says, "*I'll tell you what I know; mostly just old stories my parents and grandparents used to tell. But that's all I'll be able to tell you. I'm not sure I believe the Owl Witch is real... no, I'm pretty certain it's not, but I can't see what harm there is in telling you two.*" 

He proceeds to tell a number of folk tales with familiar morals like "Greed is bad", and "Don't go out at night". The stories involve talking animals and a variety of brave and foolish mortals. But much of what Chance Tallchief describes is in line with what Frank and Jenn already know; how The Owl Witch can't cross running water, how she comes to mortals in their dreams to steal their energy, how she eats mortals and wears their skins. It is described as jealous of mothers and fathers; an impotent monstrosity unable to bare its own children, and that it will preferentially target the dreams of parents and eat their children. Fascinatingly, The Owl Witch is described as having a "Bloodless Moon", and how it can be defeated by removing its teets and impaling its womb. 

Pat listens silently as his father weaves tale after tale. When the elder Tallchief is finished, his voice hoarse and his brow furrowed and slick with sweat, he says, "*I don't know what good any of this will do you, but this is all I know.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen sighed and looked around the field to think.  Impaling it in the womb kind of synced with what the red necks had told her earlier, shoot it in the crotch.  She stayed quiet and looked at Frank, silently asking for his thoughts.

----------


## Daishain

*Frank sighs,* *"Well that confirms a few things at least, if not exactly what to do about it. Is there anyone that knows the stories better than yourself sir?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Pat looks quickly back and forth from Frank to his father then to Jen. His expression changes quickly from confusion to something like agitation. "*Someone who knows the stories better?*" he says in imitation of Frank, "*we don't have time for this!*" 

But his father raises a hand and Pat stifles. "*I... I'm sorry,*" Chance says patiently, "*but there isn't some Osage historian or storyteller.*" He shrugs his shoulders and sighs slowly, "*I suppose I can ask around, but well, I can't promise you anything.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank winces at the mention that there were no dedicated story tellers left, *"I'm sorry to hear that, and not just for our sake. Thank you for the time sir, we will find a way without disturbing you any further."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's sincerity is not last on the elder Tallchief. He nods his head, but raises a hand towards the two and says, "*I promise, I will see if I can find anything else.*" His eyes study the two, as if perhaps trying to read their minds, his lips slightly pursed and his brow furrowed deep with age and concern. 

(OOC: Assuming the two are leaving, I can move things on to the next scene unless the two want to discuss or there is a next step you want to take)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank's sincerity is not last on the elder Tallchief. He nods his head, but raises a hand towards the two and says, "*I promise, I will see if I can find anything else.*" His eyes study the two, as if perhaps trying to read their minds, his lips slightly pursed and his brow furrowed deep with age and concern. 
> 
> (OOC: Assuming the two are leaving, I can move things on to the next scene unless the two want to discuss or there is a next step you want to take)


"Thank you," Jen said as they departed.

When they got back to the car, she turned to Frank.
"Now what?" she asked.

----------


## Daishain

"Well it is still possible that there is some other group connected to the tribes that knows more about this stuff. Assuming he follows through on his promise to poke into it a little further, chances seem relatively decent that they may hear about our situation and decide to make contact."

Frank sighs, "But we can't count on that happening, and I don't think we can sit around and wait to see if it does. So I suppose that means we're stuck with the rednecks for now. At least we did manage to confirm that their information largely fits with the stories."

"While we are on the reservation, let's see if we can pick up some genuine dreamcatchers rather than this bargain store bull****. After that how about we start working on a plan for an ambush, I am not going to spend the rest of my life on the run, waiting for her to try to mate with me in my dreams." He looks rather sick at that that thought.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ah right, good idea on the dreamcatchers, Jen said, maybe we can pick up a few extra, just in case.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods as he pulls out his phone and looks for any relevant stores in the area known to be exclusively run by the natives.

----------


## Bennosuke

A quick search on his phone shows that about three miles away from the ranch is a more centralized network of streets that appear to have a handful of shops  and small businesses. Some of these are restaurants, hardware and feed stores and the like, though there does appear to be a few trinket and gift stores peppered in this "downtown" neighborhood. One place called "Authentic Osage" looks promising. There is also a place called the "The Center for Osage History and Culture", which has a website that makes it look like some sort of mash up between a town hall, a museum, and a library.

----------


## Daishain

Frank leans over to show Jen the results, *"Store looks promising, and this cultural center might be worth checking out. Even if there's nothing relevant to our immediate needs there is kind of feels right to learn a little more before leaving."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank leans over to show Jen the results, *"Store looks promising, and this cultural center might be worth checking out. Even if there's nothing relevant to our immediate needs there is kind of feels right to learn a little more before leaving."*


Lets hit the store first, then we can spend more time at the museum,Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time Frank and Jen get into the car to head "into town" on the reservation, the sun is already starting to sink. They had driven out that morning to the Church, nearly a three and a half hour long drive, then come to the reservation. Eventually Frank was going to have to get on the phone with his ex-wife; he had sent them back to her this morning with a lie about an out of the blue welding contract opportunity. Sooner or later she was going to be harassing him about when he was coming to pick the girls up!

But the drive to the shop was only a five minute navigation through winding dirt roads. The buildings here seemed even less well kept, and more abandoned than some of those in Salem! As opposed to the old brick buildings, most of the shops were two stories made out of wilting wood and makeshift tin roofs. Strangely, the most permanent looking structure, was an ice cream shop that stuck out like a sore thumb at the end of the block. 

And the sky was turning into a dark blue bruise by the time Frank and Jen pull the truck up in front of "Authentic Osage". It's sheet wood walls had been painted a red which had now faded to the color of baked clay. A sign hung outside the building marking the store is a wooden plaque with the familiar symbol of an arrow head with a pipe and tassel. Despite the darkening sky, the door to the shop is still open. Inside, Authentic Osage is dark and cramped. A handful of round tables are set up to close together, cluttered with a variety of pamphlets and trinkets. Next to the entrance, a withered man with wiry off-white hear stands behind a glass counter. The room is filled with the peppery aroma of his half-used cigar. The case is filled with a variety of knives and arrow heads. He takes a puff of the cigar as Jen and Frank enter, staring with sunken rheumy eyes and with a reedy voice says in a rehearsed manner, "*Welcome to Authentic Osage. Can I help you find anything?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Do you have any dreamcatchers?  Real ones I mean, Jen asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

The man listens to Jenn, his face remaining an unreadable mask. It takes a moment before he replies, and for a second it appears as if he is debating how to reply. Then he begins nodding his head, as if he only just understood the question and responds, "*Oh yeah. Real dreamcatchers; sure! Got plenty of them!*" His voice is high pitched and reedy, but rough like sandpaper. The shop keeper begins to step around the counter, and tells Jenn and Frank to follow him. He walks to the back of the shop, to a table pushed up against the corner of the slanting building. He extends his arm to a table covered in a variety of nick knacks, like a magician revealing their next trick. Stacked on top of each other are a handful of round dreamcatchers, each one identical to the next. And he says, "*These here are what you're looking for. Fifteen bucks a pop.*" He looks up at the two potential customers, and gives a smile that shows the fleshy gap where his top incisors used to be.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The man listens to Jenn, his face remaining an unreadable mask. It takes a moment before he replies, and for a second it appears as if he is debating how to reply. Then he begins nodding his head, as if he only just understood the question and responds, "*Oh yeah. Real dreamcatchers; sure! Got plenty of them!*" His voice is high pitched and reedy, but rough like sandpaper. The shop keeper begins to step around the counter, and tells Jenn and Frank to follow him. He walks to the back of the shop, to a table pushed up against the corner of the slanting building. He extends his arm to a table covered in a variety of nick knacks, like a magician revealing their next trick. Stacked on top of each other are a handful of round dreamcatchers, each one identical to the next. And he says, "*These here are what you're looking for. Fifteen bucks a pop.*" He looks up at the two potential customers, and gives a smile that shows the fleshy gap where his top incisors used to be.


Jen glanced at Frank.
Do you think this is what were looking for? she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks at her and shrugs, *"I'm hardly an expert. They look a little mass manufactured to me, but at least its probably closer to the mark?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: A wits+Academics or Wits + Crafts roll can be used here to appraise the authenticity of the item. Either roll will be at a -2 as neither of you are familiar with traditional native american objects.)

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: A wits+Academics or Wits + Crafts roll can be used here to appraise the authenticity of the item. Either roll will be at a -2 as neither of you are familiar with traditional native american objects.)


Wits + Crafts -2: (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn does not have a strong sense for the quality or authenticity of the items displayed in front of her. They seem a little homogenous, but who was she to say whether or not that was an indicator they were "the real deal". 

(OOC: Always free to use a WP or take a dramatic failure)

----------


## Thundercracker

"Ehh, I have no idea," Jen said to Karl, "what do you think?"

----------


## Daishain

He shrugs, "Can't say I know for sure myself. Worth a shot at least." *He nods to the store keeper.* "We'll take 2 sir."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sure,*" the shopkeeper says. He gives Frank a grin that emphasizes his missing teeth, then bends forward to casually grab the two top dreamcatchers. He takes another puff of his cigar with his free hand, then leads Jenn and Frank to the cash register, where he says, "*That will be thirty bucks. Anything else I can help you with today?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head as he hands over a couple twenties, *"I think that's it for now. We were heading to the heritage center next."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" the shopkeeper says, taking a puff of his cigar before stuffing the dream catchers into a brown paper gift bag. 

The two exit the store and begin walking down the street towards the Center for Osage Heritage. Streetlights have come on now, the sun having fully set. The Center is a squat building, though large by the standards of the neighborhood. It's front are all tall glass windows. But before the two get to the door, Frank's phone begins to ring, shaking and buzzing like a nest of hornets. It's the number from Neil's house. Frank had left the girls with him and Clarissa all day, and they were probably wondering when he was coming to get them.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen buys an extra dream catcher, just in case.

So now what? she asked.

----------


## Daishain

Frank stares at his phone for a while before stuffing it back in his pocket and letting voice mail take it. He wasn't... ready for that conversation.

*"Lets learn what we can, if there is anything relevant, and find a place to sleep tonight."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank stuffs his phone back into his pocket and he and Jen walk into the heritage center. As the two go through the relatively spotless glass door, Frank's phone begins to buzz again. 

Assuming he ignores it for now, they find themselves in a fairly spacious open concept lobby with a granite colored desk. The receptionist could maybe be in her twenties, but her age is hidden behind about a hundred pounds of excess weight. She regards the two with well lashed dark eyes, rimmed by black plastic glasses. The ivory papered walls are festooned with a series of paintings, collages and homemade art, as if this were a small arts museum. The woman at the desk regards the two newcomers with slight suspicion, but she quickly puts on a broad smile and says, "*Welcome to The Center of Osage Heritage. We will be closing in about a half hour. How can I help you?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks to her, *"Hello. We have something of a specific request, we're interesting in hearing about old folklore tales told by the Osage."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's façade of a smile vanishes into a confused look. "*Uh, I just work the front desk,*" she says flatly, adding, "*but if you want pay for a ticket we close in about a half hour. Room three is where we keep the collections on folk tradition and art... maybe it will have what you are looking for.*" She glances down at a sign posted on the front of the desk listing ticket prices. General admission would be about $30 a person. 

(OOC: We can treat this as an investigation roll if you would like with Int + Academics. I'd give you a +1 bonus as a Library merit for the museum but then would also apply -1 for the time limit. Rather than making this primary and secondary roller, we can just average the number of successes and round up to save time)

----------


## Daishain

He nods and pulls out his wallet. Once inside he looks to Jen, *"Right, lets make this fast, just skim through unless it seems related."*

He gets to the books and starts leafing through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+academics+1-1 (3d10)[*8*][*6*][*3*](17)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Uh, what? Jen said.  She tried to catch up and figure out what she was supposed to do.

*Spoiler*
Show

chance die(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Rounding up, that's one success)

The two begin frantically moving through the museum, scanning paintings, some modern and others in some form of a traditional arts style. There are sculptures and historical artifacts from the tribe's past. The two skim through a relatively modern looking book on Osage folk traditions that sits on a table in the center of the room. 

But the only information that Jen and Frank find of any worth comes from an adjacent book on the same table. It's titled, "History and Culture of the Osage People". There is nothing about The Wytche in the book, but Frank uses the index to find a small paragraph on Dream Catchers in Osage tradition. The two are disappointed to read that Dream Catchers are not actually part of the Osage culture. They were an object of the Ojibwe culture that became popular in non Native culture, and were thus appropriated by other tribes for primarily selling to tourists and non-Natives. 

As the two are starting to put the book down, the woman from the front desk's voice crackles over a dying PA system, "*The Center will be closing in five minutes, please proceed to exit the building. Again, the Center is closing in five minutes. Time to go.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank rubs his eyes as he starts putting the books back in place, _"Right, I think I remember reading about that once... Well I'm going to go ahead and hang mine up tonight, but I don't exactly think we can count on them."_

He sighs a bit, _"Lets get out of here."_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank rubs his eyes as he starts putting the books back in place, _"Right, I think I remember reading about that once... Well I'm going to go ahead and hang mine up tonight, but I don't exactly think we can count on them."_
> 
> He sighs a bit, _"Lets get out of here."_


Im about ready to call it a night, Jen said, definitively going to sleep with a weapon within reach tonight

----------


## Daishain

*"Same. By the way I was thinking, Since a kill shot seems fruitless at the moment, if she shows up before we're ready for her, it might be best to go for the main joints instead, slow her down for an escape."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Same. By the way I was thinking, Since a kill shot seems fruitless at the moment, if she shows up before we're ready for her, it might be best to go for the main joints instead, slow her down for an escape."*


Thats what I was thinking, Jen replied, this is insane, by the way.

----------


## Bennosuke

As the two are walking out of the back through the museum towards the exit, Frank's phone begins to ring again. And again it's the number from the house of Handsome Neil. Checking his phone, Frank also sees that it's now almost 6:30PM, and would be about a half hour trip back to Saint Louis if the two didn't speed. He had left the girls there all day!

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks down at the phone, letting it ring out again, though he'll be calling back soon. He looks to Jen, *"I'm heading back home. We've probably drawn her far enough away from there by now that one night back shouldn't be an issue."

"I at least need a break from this to process a bit. Early tomorrow morning I'm taking the girls to a waterpark, I can make things up to them while the running water keeps us safe from the wytch. Care to join us?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time Frank finishes speaking, a second voicemail flag has popped up on his phone.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank looks down at the phone, letting it ring out again, though he'll be calling back soon. He looks to Jen, *"I'm heading back home. We've probably drawn her far enough away from there by now that one night back shouldn't be an issue."
> 
> "I at least need a break from this to process a bit. Early tomorrow morning I'm taking the girls to a waterpark, I can make things up to them while the running water keeps us safe from the wytch. Care to join us?"*


Water park, I never would have thought of that, Jen replied, sure I guess.  Dont expect much in the way of child interaction though.

----------


## Daishain

*"Not looking for a babysitter, but an extra pair of eyes would be very nice, and we can plan our next move while they play."* Frank heads for the car, listening to the message that was left.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Not looking for a babysitter, but an extra pair of eyes would be very nice, and we can plan our next move while they play."* Frank heads for the car, listening to the message that was left.


Jen nodded and followed along.  She couldnt bring a gun into the water park

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank pulls out his phone and types into his voicemail. The first message is from a very frustrated Clarissa, calling to find out when Frank is coming to pick up his daughters, and to make sure that Frank knows her displeasure with his lack of communication. Though maybe it wasn't fair to say that Frank was used to this sort of treatment, he had heard her far angrier and using far coarser language directed at him in the last year or two. 

However, the second call is probably closer to Clarissa at her worst. There is lots of slander, lots of insults and derogatory language. She sounds drunk in her disinhibition and vitriol. But an alarm bell goes off in Frank's head when she adds, "*And by the way, if that is you standing outside our house like a creep, you aren't ****ing funny you pig. I haven't seen it but the girls keep running downstairs to say there's someone on the lawn. Don't know if it's you, but just in case it is, Neil has already loaded his shotgun. It's already too dark to see anything out there, so it ain't worth dying over some ****ing idiotic prank, you immature waste of ****.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank was already heading for the truck, but on hearing that message he starts running. *"**** **** **** ****! She was supposed to be after us?! What the **** is she doing stalking them?!"*

As soon as Jen's in the truck he starts driving while calling Clarissa back, whether she picks up or its voicemail he immediately says, *"That's not me out there, tell Niel to fire away if he sees something. I am on my way."*

----------


## Thundercracker

I have no idea, but lets get over there, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

The phone picks up as Jen and Frank begin their race towards St. Louis, Clarissa's voice picking up over the speaker thanks to Bluetooth pairing. Her tone shifts immediately from anger to concern when she hears Frank talking. "*What... what are you talking about? Frank? You sound like you know who is out there! What is going on? Are we in danger? What did you do?!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen checks her clip, and her spare, makes sure a round is chambered, and flips the safety off.

----------


## Daishain

*"I'm afraid I don't know is the answer to all three of those last questions. Look, it might be nothing, just be careful, I'll be there as soon as I can, probably in about half an hour."* Frank guns it, going as fast as he dares without attracting every cop in a 15 mile radius.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank is blessed to make it all the way back into Saint Louis without a run-in with the police. He races through the suburbs, now lit only by street lamps to come to a screeching halt outside of Neil's home. All the lights are on inside the house, and neither Frank nor Jen see anyone in the front yard. Both Neil's sports car and Clarissa's minivan are parked in the driveway.

----------


## Daishain

Frank stands in front of the house, calling out, *"Niel? Clarissa? Its me!"*

He heads up towards the front door and knocks, hoping both that everyone was okay and that Niel wasn't panicking and trigger happy.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen gets out of the car and stands between the door and the car itself, cursing as the interior light goes on automatically.  She turns it off and then looks around for the Wytch, hair prickling on the back of her neck.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Frank is halfway up the porch steps, the front door swings open. Neil is standing in the doorway, a long serrated bread knife clutched tightly in one hand. The hallway lights behind him hide his face, but his eyes are wide and white in the dark of his silhouette. "*What took you so long Frank?*" he says, his voice high and strained, "*Where have you been?*" 

Jen can see no immediate sign of the Wytch, though she could begin stalking around the side to the back of the house to keep hunting if she wishes.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen quietly stalks around the back, keeping her senses peeled.

*Spoiler*
Show

dex + stealth: (5d10)[*7*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*7*](22)
10 again: (5d10)[*2*][*4*][*1*][*8*][*3*](18)

----------


## Daishain

*"I was in another county when I got Clarrissa's message. Is everyone okay? Are the girls safe?"* Frank looks to the knife and Niel's body language. *"****, you saw something didn't you?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Everyone is fine,*" Neil says indignantly, as if the question were a challenge to his masculinity. He waves the bread knife angrily for emphasis. He remains defensive, but there is something hesitant when he adds, "*I... I didn't see anything. But the girls are really freaked out. They keep swearing that a woman with owl eyes is watching them from the yard.*" 

Jen sneaks around the side of the house, squeezing herself to stay on a narrow strip of grass between a flower bed and the side of the house. But her foot falls on a twig which snaps loudly! In the dark, Jen hear something scurry away in the backyard... but maybe it was just a cat it moves so quickly!

"*What was that,*" Neil shrieks at the sound of the snapping twig, his voice moves up an octave.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen moves towards the back yard.  She should probably return to the front, but she didnt want to deal with Franks ex and her stupid new husband.  Pushing against her own self preservation, she followed along to where she heard something scurrying.

*Spoiler*
Show

playing out the dumb move tilt I received earlier , forget what its called

----------


## Daishain

Frank eyes the knife, *"Right, if everything's all right, I'll just get the kids and we'll get out of your hair okay? One less thing for you to worry about. The girls are probably just seeing things."*

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Jen's condition is spooked; you can always check your conditions in the OOC thread character box. Spooked means that after your encounter with the supernatural, you are scared enough to do something stupid that puts the group in danger. Jen gains a beat) 

Jen charges deeper into the yard, perhaps despite her better judgement. A high pitched yip escapes her, an unintentional release of fear that she did not realize she was carrying, as she pushes into the back yard. 

Coming around the back of the house, Jen finds herself passing a large wooden porch and a brand new (perhaps never used) gas grill. A child's play house has been set up in the yard, but there is nothing back there other than grass and a bed filled with flowers.

Neil is already in full panic mode, the extended hand holding the knife shaking violently. Frank begins talking, but his eyes are almost vacant. Jen's yell only seems to spook him more and the man comes charging down the stairs. "*What the **** was that?*" he repeats, coming closer the knife raised. The color has returned to Neil's face; he is turning beet red. Finishing the last stair he says, "*Who was that? Did you bring someone with you? Have you been sneaking around with your friends trying to scare us? What the hell is wrong with you?*" He strides straight towards Frank, shaking with rage, but stops within striking distance.

----------


## Daishain

Frank raises his hands and backs off a little, *"Calm down Neil. Its just my friend Jennifer, you remember her right? She was just walking the yard to see if she could find any traces that someone was actually here. Neither of us have been anywhere near this place till just now."*

He raises his voice a bit, hoping that yell wasn't ominous at all *"Jen?! How about you come on back up here?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen stands perfectly still for a second, straining her ears to hear if anything is scampering away.  Assuming she hears nothing: 

Alright, Im coming around, she said, I definitely heard something back here, maybe it was just a cat.

She backs out of the yard, keeping her eyes peeled.  

When she gets to the front and can see Frank and Neil, she spots the knife.
You dont have a gun? she asked incredulously.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Frank raises his hands and backs off a little, "Calm down Neil. Its just my friend Jennifer, you remember her right? She was just walking the yard to see if she could find any traces that someone was actually here. Neither of us have been anywhere near this place till just now."


Frank watches as Neil very slowly processes his words. But even as he begins to understand, the anger does not leave his face. Instead a malicious crazed sort of grin stretches across his lips to show his pearly whites. "*You've been with Jen all day? That's why left the girls? That's why you haven't been picking up the phone?*" he cackles, his face red, a swollen vein bulging on his temple. Over his shoulder he half yells, "*Wait till Clarissa hears!*" But as he turns, he keeps the knife outstretched and it slash/slaps across Frank's face. Frank can feel the wet heat where it hits him, and at first can't tell if he's cut. 

As Jen comes around the corner, she sees Neil and Frank standing in front of the house porch, watching with shock as he slashes him cross the face with his knife; oblivious of Jen's mocking question about not owning a gun.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank watches as Neil very slowly processes his words. But even as he begins to understand, the anger does not leave his face. Instead a malicious crazed sort of grin stretches across his lips to show his pearly whites. "*You've been with Jen all day? That's why left the girls? That's why you haven't been picking up the phone?*" he cackles, his face red, a swollen vein bulging on his temple. Over his shoulder he half yells, "*Wait till Clarissa hears!*" But as he turns, he keeps the knife outstretched and it slash/slaps across Frank's face. Frank can feel the wet heat where it hits him, and at first can't tell if he's cut. 
> 
> As Jen comes around the corner, she sees Neil and Frank standing in front of the house porch, watching with shock as he slashes him cross the face with his knife; oblivious of Jen's mocking question about not owning a gun.


Jen, already on edge, reacts on instinct, pulling up her gun and drawing a bead. 

"Frank! Get down!" Jen shouted.

She aims at Neil, trying to get a clear shot.  

"Drop the knife!  Drop it now!" Jen shouts.

----------


## Daishain

Frank slowly puts a hand up, *"Jen, it was an accident. Niel, you do need to put the knife down. You're putting yourself and others in danger with it. Look, you cut me just now."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Neil's eyes go wide when he catches sight of Jen with her gun drawn. "*Whoa,*" he shouts, throwing both hands up in the air and simultaneously letting go of the knife so that it goes flying backwards. His eyes dart back and forth from Jen to Frank and back again. "*What the **** man,*" he shouts, "*put the gun away! What's going on?*"

Whether or not Neil hears, the door opens, flooding yellow light over the porch and the front yard. Clarissa is standing at the door. Seeing the stand off on her front steps she shouts, "*Frank? What is happening?*" Behind her, Frank catches sight of his two daughters standing in the hallway, eyes wide with terror.

----------


## Daishain

Frank groans in his head, ****... First things first, gun down.

*"Jennifer, please, put it down. It was an accident, Neil didn't mean to cut me with the knife. We're all on edge here, lets not let something stupid happen, okay?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank groans in his head, ****... First things first, gun down.
> 
> *"Jennifer, please, put it down. It was an accident, Neil didn't mean to cut me with the knife. We're all on edge here, lets not let something stupid happen, okay?"*


Jen aims the gun at the ground.

You sure? Looked like it was on purpose to me, Jen replied.  Just in case Frank wanted to press charges. 
Im not stupid, when I hit someone in the face, its on purpose, Jen said.  Maybe it was a good thing Neil didnt have a gun, otherwise frank might be picking his jaw up off the ground, or worse.

I scared something off in the back yard, I think it was a cat or something, she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*It was an accident,*" Neil shrieks, his face now bright red, stamping one foot like a raging goblin. 

Behind him Clarissa's eyes go wide. Thinking fast, she quickly closes the girl behind her on the girls and strides down the steps towards her new significant other. "*Hi Jen,*" she says hastily, brushing past everything that has been transpiring in her yard. She places a hand on Neil's shoulder, stepping in front of him to address Frank. "*Where have you been?*" she shouts, her other hand coming to her hip, "*you scared me and the girls half to death! You said it was just a short business thing, and we couldn't get a hold of you!*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Keep your voice down, Jen said quietly as she put her back to the house and started scanning the area.  

She took a quick glance at Franks cut to try and determine if it would need stitches

*Spoiler*
Show

int + medicine : (3d10)[*1*][*6*][*4*](11)
10 again: (3d10)[*9*][*9*][*5*](23)

----------


## Bennosuke

Both Clarissa and Neil's eyes go wide when Jen tells them to be quiet and begins scanning the area. Both their gazes follow hers across the yard, looking for any signs that Jen might be picking up. 

"*What do you see?*" Clarissa asks under her breath. 

There is a decent trickle of blood coming down Frank's cheek, though Jen can't make heads or tails of how bad the cut is.

----------


## Daishain

Frank waves Jennifer away, *"I'll be fine, doesn't even hurt, we'll worry about patching it up later."* Looking to Clarissa he answers the question with a partial truth, *"Things got complicated, and Jen and I have been running like hell the past few days to try and deal with it. Right now though I'd like to know what's been going on here. Neil said he hadn't seen anything, but he was spooked enough to be waving that knife around."* Frank mutters, *"Guess I should be glad it wasn't the shotgun."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Nothing, doesnt mean thats whats there though, Jen replied, I scared something away in the back yard, maybe its a fox, maybe a cougar, who knows.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Frank waves Jennifer away, "I'll be fine, doesn't even hurt, we'll worry about patching it up later." Looking to Clarissa he answers the question with a partial truth, "Things got complicated, and Jen and I have been running like hell the past few days to try and deal with it. Right now though I'd like to know what's been going on here. Neil said he hadn't seen anything, but he was spooked enough to be waving that knife around." Frank mutters, "Guess I should be glad it wasn't the shotgun."


Clarissa crosses her arms defensively, stepping in front of Neil and giving her Ex a hard glare that he was likely intimately familiar with. "*It was nothing,*" she snaps, "*the girls just spooked themselves,*" though Frank can tell she too was scared and is likely covering something up. But Clarissa is wearing that expression that says she's putting her foot down and not budging one inch. 




> Nothing, doesnt mean thats whats there though, Jen replied, I scared something away in the back yard, maybe its a fox, maybe a cougar, who knows.


Clarissa tilts her head and shrugs as if to say, "no big deal", though her eyes dart off towards the back yard nervously for one quick instant. "*It was probably just a cat... like you said,*" she replies. She casts her admonishing gaze from Frank to Jen, then back to Frank and says, "*Anyways, aren't you here to get the girls? They were supposed to be with YOU today, and it was You who left them here, and YOU who is late to pick them up!*" She brandishes this accusation like a sword of victory, ready to perform its coup de grace.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen really wants to jump in and tell Clarissa to shut the hell up, but shes learned to just stay out of it when her and Frank get into it.  She continues scanning for any potential threats.

----------


## Daishain

Frank had been considering telling Clarissa enough to get her on board with taking the girls on a vacation in hawaii or something, but if she was going to pull this ****, now of all times... No, he just couldn't count on her to be rational. There's a flat tone to his voice as he responds, *"I told you from the start that I wasn't sure how long the job was going to take, and that was before things went to hell and back. Look, thank you for your patience in waiting for me, I'll take the girls and get their fears sorted out. You won't have any more trouble on that front, I swear it."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Clarissa crosses her arms over her chest and rolls her eyes with vitriol. But at least her reply is under her breath, tempered rather than the out of control yelling that she had just been doing. "*As if I haven't heard that a thousand times. I don't care what is going on, when it comes to the girls I have to be able to reach you, and you have to stick to your promises*" she says. She gives Frank one last long death stare before huffing loudly, turning, and saying over her shoulder, "*Well let's go get the girls' things. It's already been a long and ****ed up night for them.*" 

She marches back up the porch steps, not caring if Neil, Frank or Jen follow. Opening the door, you can see the girls sitting on the hallways steps behind Clarissa. "*Have you two been listening this whole time?*" she scolds, "*Well the shows over girls. Go get your things. Daddy is finally here to take you home.*" From inside you can hear the footsteps of the two girls as they hurry to go get their bags.

----------


## Thundercracker

_I am SO glad I didnt sign up for any of this_, Jen thought. 

She ignored what was going on behind her and simply scanned the area.

----------


## Daishain

Frank breathes a quiet sigh of relief. It seemed things would be okay for a little longer at least. Course now there was the question of where to go. Surely he couldn't actually take them home right now, it was too close.

----------


## Bennosuke

After several long minutes standing around in silence with Neil, the girls push through the door followed by their mother. They have their backpacks slung on their shoulders as they walk quietly down the porch steps. Rachel keeps her head bowed low, but Marissa is a little bolder. Her eyes are wide, and she looks with fascinated terror from Neil to Frank and Jen, and several times glances back at her mother. There is a look of fear, and something like annoyance on Marissa's face. The girls had seen their share of their parents fighting, but it had been a while and it was clearly affecting the two girls now. 

Finishing her march, Marissa quickly hugs her father around the waist and mutters, "*Hi Dad!*" Rachel grabs him from the other side, simply burying her head into Frank's clothes, and it seems like she might break out into tears.

----------


## Daishain

Frank goes to one knee as he embraces his children, doing his best to avoid letting his own worries show. *"Its going to be all right you two."*

He wishes he could be certain of that, his and Jen's plans for dealing with this thing haven't gone much further than speculation and delaying any confrontation. Still, he had to find a way. As soon as the girls seem to be calming a little, he stands again and takes their hands. *"All right, lets get going."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen watches the exchange, takes one last look around, takes one last look over her shoulder and follows Frank to the truck.

You sure you dont want to have someone look at that? she asked as she watched the blood drip out of Franks face.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marissa nods her head at her father's reassurance but says nothing. Rachel squeezes Frank even more tightly. When she finally loosens her grip and pulls back she waves for her father to bend down and come closer. She whispers into his ear, "*This was scary Dad,*" before letting go and following her sister into the car. 

In the car, Frank's cut stung a little, but had mostly stopped bleeding by now. In the back Marissa dutifully helps buckle her younger sister in, and you can hear the two whispering in hushed voices to each other. 

(OOC: Where to now?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank takes a look at the cut in his rearview mirror and dabs at it with a couple of the napkins he keeps in the dash. *"I'll be fine Jen. See? I bet if it wasn't for the rain it'd have closed up already. I'll put a bandage and antiseptic on when we get a chance."*

As they're driving away Frank tells the girls, *"All right, I know mom didn't believe you, but I'd like to know exactly what you saw before."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel looks up groggily from her seat in the back, turning to her sister to speak up. Seeing this, Marissa sighs with the exasperation reserved for a sibling and replies, "*I don't know Dad. I think we were just being stupid. I'm sure it was nothing.*" Finishing this, Marissa purses her lips for a second, clearly struggling with herself. After another moment she blurts, "*It was... like a naked woman standing in the yard. She was just standing there and looking up at the window. She was a young woman I think, but it was just so weird. And you'd look away and she would be gone! Mom and Neil couldn't see her, but both Rachel and I did.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank glances at Jen, great, just great. The wytch wanted his kids, had gotten so close as to be watching them in person. *"If you ever see anything like that again, let me or Jen know right away okay? Don't be worried about us not believing you. Understand?"

"Well I have a little surprise anyways, we're going on a bit of a trip. It should be fun and get your mind off of the scary stuff. I need to make things up to you for the past few days anyways."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*We're not going home?*" Rachel asks meekly. Her sister eyes her with irritation and and says with more curiosity, "*Where? Where are we going?*"

----------


## Daishain

*"We're headed up to Warsaw tonight. We'll shop for some new bathing suits in the morning, and then we'll get to have some fun at Jolly Mon. Doesn't that sound fun?"* Frank tries to keep his voice optimistic. This was basically a desperate rush to get the girls out of the wytch's reach, and he wasn't sure how long it would last.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's eyes go wide, an excited grin spreading across her face. "*Really?*" she squeals softly. But Marissa's eyes narrow as she stares back at her father. In a stand-offish voice she replies, speaking over her sister, "*Dad, that's almost four hours away. So what, you're like trying to make it up to us or something?*" 

(OOC: Very clever idea. But Warsaw is about 3.5 hours away.)

----------


## Daishain

"Yes, my observant young lady, I am hoping to make things up for you two." Inwardly Frank is wondering what they'd do next. Surely the girls would be safe surrounded by running water like that, but they couldn't hide up at the park forever, or even for very long. Soon enough Clarissa would be expecting them back.

----------


## Bennosuke

The doubtful tone lingers in Marissa's voice as she replies, "*... and Jen is coming with us?*" She glances from her father to the woman sitting beside him, then asks dubiously before anyone can reply, "*so what, you guys are dating now?*"

----------


## Daishain

*"No, we're not dating. Unlike what your mom thinks we've always been just friends."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> The doubtful tone lingers in Marissa's voice as she replies, "*... and Jen is coming with us?*" She glances from her father to the woman sitting beside him, then asks dubiously before anyone can reply, "*so what, you guys are dating now?*"


F*** no, Jen said.

Uh, sorry, she added.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel seems to already be asleep, or at least mostly out, but Marissa's eyes go wide and she grins widely when Jen swears. She chuckles and says playfully, "*Maybe you and Jen should date Dad.*" 

(OOC: Happy to play this out more, or move on to "the next scene")

----------


## Daishain

Frank glances at Jen, it wasn't like he hadn't thought about it before, hell he'd even once made a pass at her while blind drunk shortly after the divorce. She was certainly a more companionable woman than Clarissa. But no, it just didn't feel right thinking of her like that. *"Sorry if this disappoints, but we're better off just staying friends. Get some sleep, we have a fair drive before we're going to stop."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If its as late as I think it is, probably not going to try and drive all the way there in one swoop, but getting about two hours down the road before pulling into a brightly lit hotel seems appropriate.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs* 

Not gonna happen, kid, Jen said, you should try to get some rest.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel is too tired to protest, and doesn't even wake up as Frank carries her into the motel. Marissa huffs and puffs, but is out within minutes in the shared motel room, with the two twin beds and the rolled in futon mattress.

In the morning Jen and Frank are awoken by Rachel, who in her pajamas, has decided to parade up and down the tiny hotel room singing, "*Water park, water park, we're going to the water park! Water park, water park!*" 

Fortunately no one had any nightmares, and there's no sign of The Wytch. 

(OOC: So obviously traveling to Warsaw is a clever way to protect yourselves, but other than buying time, what is the plan here?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank grins at Rachel, his tired heart lifting a little. When he has a chance to say it without being overheard, he says to Jennifer, *"Hopefully this will give us a little time to breathe and think, rather than run from one thing to another."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank grins at Rachel, his tired heart lifting a little. When he has a chance to say it without being overheard, he says to Jennifer, *"Hopefully this will give us a little time to breathe and think, rather than run from one thing to another."*


"Yeah, we need to get rid of this thing, one way or the other," Jen replied.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 1 Scene iii*

_The theologian Meric Casaubon arguedin his 1668 book, Of Credulity and Incredulitythat witches must exist because, after all, everyone believes in them. Anything that a large number of people believe must be true.
-Carl Sagan, The Demon Haunted World

I feel the darkness near me; I feel the light shining. And more keenly I feel the contrast between the two.
― Anne Rice, The Witching Hour_

The girls were sound asleep. Two full days at the water park under the sun had put them into a deep coma, gathered together in the corner cot in the shared motel room. The girls had had a great couple of days, though the trip would be ending tomorrow and the adults would be driving them back to St. Louis. The lights were mostly off in the room, though the faces of both Jen and Frank were a glow from their separate laptops. The two were sitting near each other on their own twin beds, whispering as they planned their final showdown with The Wytch. 

Frank had found an ideal location to set their trap, an empty warehouse North of Saint Louis in the quiet white-trash town called Spanish Lake. The town as conveniently wedged between the Mississippi River and the aptly named Spanish Lake. Though it was mostly a rural community, the warehouse had once been a papermill, and was thus named J.J. Papermill. Google images made it out to be a large one story rectangular building made of redstone brick. It was right on the river, and both Jen and Frank agreed it was the perfect place to set up an ambush for the Wytch.

Several tasks lay before them though, including surveying the warehouse and finding a way inside, gathering whatever weapons they could, and finally obtaining or manufacturing incendiaries. They had the best lead on the warehouse; a quick google search brought up the name of the property company that owned the warehouse and were actively trying to sell. Of course, they could always just break in and set up without going through the property company. The latter two would be more difficult, as neither Frank nor Jen had any contacts to procure serious firearms.

----------


## Thundercracker

One thing I dont get is, how are we going to lure her here? Jen asked, we were out and about and it showed up at your house.  Whats to say it wont do that again while were camped out here?

----------


## Daishain

*"I'm pretty sure she's more interested in us than the girls. I think the problem was we left the area completely and left them as the only related target in the place where she was. If I'm right, so long as we're pretty close to them, she'll come to us first. At least that's my hope."

"If not..."* *He shrugs,* *"I'm not sure what to do, it won't be easy to fight this thing in the suburbs, especially without others noticing, and Clarissa sure as heck isn't going to knowingly let me bring the girls to an abandoned warehouse for a sleepover."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

I guess that makes sense, Jen said, though she didnt fully sound convinced, anyway, what do you think we should do first to get this place set up?

----------


## Daishain

*"Probably scope it out, see what kind of security is in the area. If there aren't any cameras or anything either there or adjacent, we could just break in and do what we need to do. If not, well, I guess we might be able to work something out with whoever officially owns the place, but I don't think either of us is exactly drowning in money."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Probably scope it out, see what kind of security is in the area. If there aren't any cameras or anything either there or adjacent, we could just break in and do what we need to do. If not, well, I guess we might be able to work something out with whoever officially owns the place, but I don't think either of us is exactly drowning in money."*


Got that right, Im ehh, between jobs, at the moment, Jen said, okay, so after the girls are back, we can do this.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, *"After that, probably get the firearms. Those won't be incredibly cheap either, but should be manageable. I don't think either of us will have a problem with the background checks."

"And then the incendiaries. Rust is real easy to get. Aluminum a little less so but its not rare. It'd be nice if we could get both already in powdered form, but if not that just adds a little bit to the effort involved. The thermite is actually pretty safe to handle long as you're not breathing it in or anything of that sort. Its a bit like red colored sand and doesn't actually ignite until you hit it with about 1,600 celsius. Luckily a welding torch does that just fine. I suggest loading it into buckets we can dump over her."*

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah, and we should probably stick together, just in case, Jen added.

----------


## Bennosuke

A nasty metal noise comes from the girls' bed as Rachel turns over onto her side to face the two adults. Eyes still closed, she asks with groggy voice, "*What are you two talking about?*" 

Frank of course would still have the girls with him for a few days before bringing them back to Clarissa. It was of course inconvenient right now, but he _had_ fought for his equal custody. Fortunately, the girls would be going back to school tomorrow, so it would be possible to get things done during the day, and he could always sneak out at night when they were asleep, if he really desired.

(OOC: Should we move on to the next day, or do you two want to discuss further?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank grimaces, should've made sure they were more thoroughly asleep... *"Just a little project we're working on, don't worry about it pumpkin. Get some rest, you've got school in the morning."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The drive back to St. Louis goes smoothly the next day, and Frank drops Jen off by early afternoon. Mercifully, there are no Wytch sightings that night, and the next morning Frank is able to drop the girls off at school without incident. 

About an hour later, Frank pulls up outside Jen's place to drive them up to Spanish Lake. The two will be reverse commuting and able to get to the lake without significant difficulty. 

(OOC: Any gear you two want to bring? Any way you want to prep?)

----------


## Daishain

Frank keeps a watch out for any sort of cameras, guards, or anything else that might be a witness to the pair approaching or leaving the property. He wasn't expecting anything problematic at the warehouse itself, but something at one of the neighbors would be nearly as problematic whenever the police get called to investigate things. Push come to shove they could probably take a boat in rather than the truck to avoid any eyes, but that would make things a bit more complicated.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Probably got the hunting rifles and the like just because neither of them want to go unarmed right now, also would be taking binoculars, and anything else they think might be needed to get inside and get a proper look. Good quality gloves for both of them, bolt cutters, crowbar, etc.

----------


## Bennosuke

The town of Spanish Lake appears to be in the worst sort of financial recession, and the two pass rundown trailer after rundown trailer. You get the sense that there must be an epidemic of drug addiction, maybe opioids or crack or something. The few people you see, either driving on the street or walking on the sidewalk, appear unkempt and dead eyed. Things feel abandoned, and maybe a little dangerous. 

But this makes getting to the paper mill rather easy and uneventful. The warehouse is just as it appeared on the google maps image; a large one story building of crumbling red brick, surrounded on three walls by an expansive and completely empty parking lot that would maybe fit thirty cars or so. The property is surrounded by a chain link fence, the swinging gate chained closed. Though they are out in the wide open, Frank and Jen see no cars or people in any direction. It might be possible to climb over the fence; it was tall, but not topped with razor wire or anything.

----------


## Daishain

Frank finds an inconspicuous place to park and grabs the tools. *"Hmm, Don't want to be advertising our entry with the big gate, and I'd rather not jump over the fence if we have to, let's cut a slit in the fence around back."* He grabs the boltcutters and asks Jen to stay on watch as he snips through the wire enough to easily step through.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank pulls the bolt cutters from the trunk and hustles over to the swinging gate. The metal chain holding the gate closed looks rusted to the point of withered, and the bolt cutter goes through it with a crunch as if it were stale bread. The chain unfurls from around the fence and collapses in a pile on the ground and the chain-link fence gate creaks open about twenty degrees with a grating screech. 

Up ahead, it looks like the double doors of the factory are also held closed by a double layer of snaked chain-link. The doors of the warehouse are also low enough that it would not be too hard to climb through one of them. 

Jen is relieved that there is no one in sight.

----------


## Daishain

*"Hmmph, yeah, I think odds are pretty good no one's going to care what we're up to even if we're spotted, all right, lets see what we've got."* Frank moves on in, heading for the nearest door.

----------


## Bennosuke

Is Frank cutting off the chain for the front door then?

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Hmmph, yeah, I think odds are pretty good no one's going to care what we're up to even if we're spotted, all right, lets see what we've got."* Frank moves on in, heading for the nearest door.


"Let's check the warehouse first, probably the best place for this kind of stuff," Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jen start to walk around the side of the building, looking for other possible ways to get into the warehouse. They do indeed find a pair of loading docks, though the sliding metal doors both appear to be bolted (and rusted) shut. They come across a dangling fire-escape about three and a half feet overhead (OOC: With a Str+Athletics +1 roll it could be pulled down to climb), and it was very probably that the roof entrance could be unlocked. 

Coming around to the back of the building, there is a pair of metal double doors that have been painted black. They are not chained together, so perhaps the lock could be picked, or maybe even the door could be pried open.

----------


## Daishain

Frank tries to pry open the back door with a prybar, figuring the lock was probably rusted like the rest of this place, and distrusting the ladder for the same reason.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Str+athletics (5d10)[*3*][*1*][*5*][*8*][*2*](19)
ten again (5d10)[*2*][*2*][*7*][*4*][*3*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

There is the sound of metal tearing as Frank uses all his might to pull the two doors apart. It appears that they have been bolted into the ground with a drop-pin that had been pushed into a hole drilled into the concrete. The top corner of the doors are easier to pry apart, and the two sheets of metal warp apart with a terrible screech. After several exhausting minutes of fighting against the doors, Frank has pulled them apart just enough to squeeze through. 

The smell inside is... terrible; stale air steeped heavily in the perfume of rodent feces. It is dark inside; apparently all of the windows have been tinted, and all of the lights are off, with the only real light being the small beam coming from the warped open door. But it is near impossible to see anything more than ten feet into the building.

----------


## Daishain

Frank turns on a flashlight as he carefully steps inside. First stop is a beeline for those docks, checking to see if any of them could be opened from the inside without too much effort. He wanted more air and light in here.

----------


## Bennosuke

First thing that Frank notices as he turns on his flashlight is the collections of moldering fuzz that seem to liter the warehouse floor. In the dark it looked like a collection of the world's largest dust bunnies. Was it rodent nesting, or or something that had decomposed? There was almost a layer of it across the ground. 

Otherwise, the factory was mostly empty; a cavernous, wide open, black maw. Large iron pillars/cross beams shot to the ceiling every twenty yards or so, but it looked like all of the machinery, stock ect had been long since cleared out. 

Frank makes his way towards the loading docks. It looks like the sliding vertical doors were bolted in place by forearm sized bars of metal that could be slid aside to, assuming their mechanisms were not to rusted. Frank takes the handle of one, and with a few tugs and a little grunting, the bolt slides free. A few moments later, he has both of the doors open, the morning air pouring into the factory and releasing some of the moldering smell from inside.

----------


## Thundercracker

Gross, Jen said, so what do you think?

She kicked at one of the dust bunnies.  

I really hate this, hopefully we can kill this thing and get back to normal.

She looked around for a place to drop thermite on the Wytch.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks around. *"Well, We definitely want to let it air out and get rid of that mess, whatever it is. I'm halfway tempted just to set it on fire and leave while it smoulders."

"But once that's done I think we could make this work. We'll need to get some stuff in here, but we have plenty of space to create a kill box. I remember her doing something with lightning before too. These pillars will help direct anything of the sort straight into the ground if she gets a shot off. Well, y'know, if it works at all like regular lightning."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank looks around. *"Well, We definitely want to let it air out and get rid of that mess, whatever it is. I'm halfway tempted just to set it on fire and leave while it smoulders."
> 
> "But once that's done I think we could make this work. We'll need to get some stuff in here, but we have plenty of space to create a kill box. I remember her doing something with lightning before too. These pillars will help direct anything of the sort straight into the ground if she gets a shot off. Well, y'know, if it works at all like regular lightning."*


We definitely shouldnt start a fire, someone might come looking, Jen said, lets get some brooms and start sweeping this stuff up, dont need to trip on something while were trying to kill this thing.  We might want to bring the camping gear in too, no idea how long it will be until it shows up what about bear traps, think that might slow it down ?

----------


## Daishain

He sighs a bit, *"Yeah, once we get things set we'll probably just camp in here. Bear traps are a good idea. If the bullet slowed it those should do something as well."* He gets a broom and starts working, shoveling the mess out of one of the bay doors.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank and Jen get to work cleaning out the warehouse. They are left unobserved, and are able to sweep together most of the detritus. It appears that whatever leftover paper mulch, and god knows what else, has been turned into nesting for several scores of mice; they scurry and flee as the humans approach or as their homes get turned over. The fresh air from the open garage doors helps with the smell, but only so much. A little under two hours later, the place is mostly cleared out. 

(OOC: Is the plan to just set up camp and wait for the Wytch? Frank is still responsible for picking up the kids from school later presumably. Otherwise, I think we can do an extended roll for preparing the warehouse for combat? Maybe Int + Wits?)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just to consolidate from the prior Discord discussion, please both of you roll your Wits + Intelligence three times to represent your preparation for the final showdown. Every three successes the characters make jointly will count towards bonuses against The Wytch. I will move thins on to individual scenes with Touchstones and wrapping up a few odd ends before we move in to luring the Wytch to the final fight.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Spoiler*
Show


wits + int: (4d10)[*2*][*10*][*8*][*6*](26)
wits + int: (4d10)[*4*][*7*][*8*][*1*](20)
wits + int: (4d10)[*9*][*2*][*7*][*7*](25)

----------


## Daishain

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits + Int 3 times
(4d10)[*7*][*7*][*1*][*10*](25)
(4d10)[*10*][*9*][*5*][*9*](33)
(4d10)[*3*][*2*][*2*][*9*](16)

ten again pool(4d10)[*9*][*1*][*2*][*1*](13)

----------


## Bennosuke

Over the next few days, Frank and Jen work hard to prepare their killing floor for the eventual arrival of the Wytch. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, that's a whopping 10 successes between both your rolls. As mentioned previously, I have a couple of small scenes I want to run before the final countdown... I mean showdown, but I want you guys to decide on allocating your successes, and that will effect the upcoming scenes. 

We are going to assume that without allocating your rolls, the two characters will have their own hunting rifle, and a handful of light incendiary bombs; ie Molotov cocktails (1L Blast 3). For three successes you may gain one of the following:
-Weapons upgrade: One character will have access to an assault rifle, or both characters can pick up shotguns
-Incendiaries: For each purchase of this, you can purchase a single charge of a stronger explosive such as thermite (3L Blast 4)
-Shooting Gallery: You've set up a protected area with great line of site, giving the character 2+ to all Ballistics rolls, and an additional 1 defense, when in the gallery. Only one character can occupy the gallery at a time. 

Tentative upcoming first scene would be each character with their Touchstone unless there is something you would rather RP through.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank pulled up outside of the girls' elementary school, located in The Central West End in St. Louis. Frank and Jen had had a very productive first day up at the warehouse, but time had slipped away, and he had had to race back South to pick up his daughters. Fortunately, this time of the day, most people were leaving St. Louis for the county and traffic was light. 

The Central West End was a uniquely liminal neighborhood in St. Louis; one last manicured, wealthy and white community before Northern St. Louis. The city was statistically the home of the highest gun crime and firearm related homicides in the country, though this was not something most (white) citizens did not have to fear. The Central West End was all protected tree lined streets with statuesque brick homes where the greatest danger was your dog escaping the leash in an attempt to chase squirrels. But most of the streets were gated or even walled off, and security patrol cars regularly rolled lazily up and down the streets of the Central West End. This was because of "the Delmar Divide". There was a general willful ignorance that the nightly drive by shootings, home invasions, and rapes were happening on another planet to an alien race, rather than only a few blocks away North of Delmar Boulevard. 

And this was how a small wealthy and competitive private elementary school could be built just four blocks from a street of seedy bars literally known as "Murderer's Row". When Frank and Clarissa had been together, before she met Neil and moved out to the County, the two had fought tooth and nail to get their daughters accepted to The New School, desired for it's small class sizes, individualized education plans and impressively beautified school grounds. 

Frank found himself pulling up to The New City School almost thirty minutes after the school day had ended; wasn't the first time and definitely would not be the last. Frank had a sick feeling in his stomach as he pulled up to the school, significantly worsened by the site of several stopped cop cars, their blue and red lights flashing. When Frank pulled up, the girls were standing with a concerned looking teacher, a young (and attractive) African American woman in a black pants suit. "*Mr. Daughtridge,*" she asked seriously, as Frank rolled down his window, "*I just want to tell you that everything is okay. Your daughters are alright.*"

**************************************************  ********

Jen had been putting off seeing Caitlyn again since the camping trip. However, her best friend's series of insistent text messages were becoming more and more concerned, and Jen finally acquiesced to a meet up lest Caitlyn actually started to get concerned. So tonight Jen was meeting her friend at a cocktail bar called Brendan's in downtown St. Louis. The downtown area was on the East side of St. Louis, boarding the Mississippi River which separated Missouri from Illinois. It was the only part of St. Louis that felt like an actual city, with high rises and bustling traffic, like Manhattan or Chicago. Also like those cities, the downtown part of St. Louis was afflicted by a serious homelessness crisis, and crime was concerningly high here. But downtown was also home to some of the most expensive and exclusive night spots in the city, and so of course Caitlyn was dragging her best friend out there. 

The two were still in line outside of Brendan's, waiting to get in. It was dark out and already getting cold. Caitlyn had squeezed herself into a tight little black number, which still did her body a few favors, though the two women were definitely on the older side of the would be female patrons. In fact, it seemed like the doorman was only letting in girls who looked to young to be drinking, and men about twice their age. But instead Caitlyn didn't seem to be agitated or in any hurry. She finishes typing some "important" text on her phone, stowing it away in her bag and looking up at Jen. "*I was... waiting till we had gotten in and had a drink or two,*" she says cautiously, studying Jen's reaction, "*but you've got me a little worried Jen. I don't want to pry, but you've been a little absent lately.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks to the girls himself to gauge whether they were really okay before asking, *"What happened?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

"Yeah you know, I've been busy," Jen replied, "I don't have a job and the money won't last forever, so I've been trying to find something to tide me over.  Hasn't been going so well.  What have you been up to?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Both Rachel and Marissa had wide eyes and pale drawn faces. Frank could read them both like a book and they were both afraid. Their eyes were on their dad, but neither one moved stuck frozen on the sidewalk. "*There was... an incident,*" the woman says cautiously picking their words. The same serious expression remains on the woman's face, then she adds, "*I'm sorry, I'm Miss Castle, I'm Rachel's teacher.*" 

**************************************************  *

Caitlyn's eyes go wide at what Jen's words. "*Oh my god, I'm so sorry,*" she says, "*I didn't realize! I... uh, we can go somewhere else. This place is kinda expensive, and I... well I don't want to make things harder.*" She pauses, giving Jen her best puppy eyes before adding mischievously, "*...Or I can pay! I mean, I don't mind, and well I've been wanting to check this place out since it like first opened!*" Jen can tell that her friend might be avoiding her question, but if she was, it was likely because she was doing well and didn't want to rub it in.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Nah its fine, you know thats how it is with me anyway right?  Spend some time working, and then some time not.  I think Id go crazy otherwise, she replied.

----------


## Daishain

Frank gets out of the car and moves to hug the girls close, once they're at least a little reassured he gets them into the car before turning back to Miss Castle, keeping his face as smooth as he can manage, *"What kind of incident?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sure,*" Caitlyn says in reply, though she keeps a concerned look on her face that tells Jen she'll probably be going out of her way buy them rounds of drinks before Jen has any say. Miraculously, the two find themselves ushered up to the front of the line, when it turns out that the large group of already drunk and way too loud girls forgot to bring their fake IDs, or something like that. 

The bouncer, gives the two a sideways glance as he checks their IDs, and starts almost pushing them inside, when Jen catches sight of something that turns her blood cold. Standing across the street with limp posture and dead eyes is Lydia, or something wearing Lydia's skin. It's black and purple died hair is all wild tangles. The thing is staring straight a Jen, a rictus of a smile on its peeled back lips. 

But then Caitlyn is pulling Jen into the club and the door closes behind them, blocking Jen's view. Seeing that her friend has stopped, Caitlyn turns and says, "*Jen, is something wrong? You're... acting really weird.*"

**************************************************  ******************

The teacher makes no attempt to stop Frank from embracing his daughters and ushering them into his car. In fact, she waits for Frank to close the door on them before saying, "*I don't mean to alarm you, but our office tried calling your wife and you several times, but could not get a hold of anyone.*" 

Frank had received no missed call, but it wasn't the first time something like that had happened; cellphones could be so unreliable, and maybe he had not had much service up at the factory. 

Ms. Castle continues, "*Anyways, one of the older students on campus was found to have a gun. She was apprehended before anything could happen, but apparently she had been planning on some sort of mass shooting. The authorities have been involved, and are performing further investigation, but we are planning on cancelling classes for tomorrow, just to be safe.*" She says everything so matter-o-factly, in fact she sounds tired, maybe even exhausted.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Nothing, I swear I just saw someone I knew, Jen said, probably my mind just playing tricks on me.

She lets herself be dragged into the club and tries to forget about what she saw outside.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shuts his eyes and takes several controlled breaths before responding, his voice tight as he chooses his words carefully, *"I was working in an area with poor reception today. I do not know why you could not contact their mother, but I will speak with her."

"Now, to say the least I have... concerns. But I am sure you're already looking forward to a string of hysterical parents yelling in your face so I will save my comments for after I see what is actually done in response to this mess. Is there anything else I absolutely need to know right now? Do you know of any connection between this girl and my daughters?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn drags her friend down the dark hallway, and up the stairs to Brendan's. Stepping through a red painted arch at the top of the steps, the bar is like another world. Soft minimal lighting keeps leather lined booths intimate and shines brightly on a sumptuous and luminous marble bar, where two identical looking bartenders in black tie attire work with a furious almost robotic precision. It would be almost easy for Jen to forget the strangeness of the recent siting, as she and Caitlyn are led by a beautiful hostess in a long black dress to a cozy table in the corner of the bar. Despite the fact that it is illegal to smoke in doors, the two pass a pair of men in expensive looking suits puffing cigars, on the way to their table. One, a man with a toad face, even gives the two his best smoky eyed grin as they pass. 

"*Wow,*" Caitlyn says as the two reach their table, speaking over the softly played Coltrane coming a nearby speaker, "*This place looks awesome.*" She gives Jen an enthusiastic grin as the two sit down. "*Can I get the first round of drinks?*" she asks. 

**************************************************  ******

Frank's comment about the string of hysterical parents forces a grin from Ms. Castle, and with a soft chuckle she replies, "*Thanks.*" But his question about any connection with the girls forces a concerned look from the teacher, her eyes darting to the car window where Frank's daughters are sitting. She steps closer to Frank, enough so that he can smell her peppery perfume, and in a hushed voice says, "*Well, no, not really,*" But the way she says "_not really_" says there is more to the story, so Frank is not exactly surprised when she continues, "*The student was several grades above your girls... but she was actually Marissa's big sister. It's a program we have where one of the fifth graders mentors one of the third graders.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs, *"So yes, yes really, unless the time spent together was negligible."* He hands her his card. *"Look, just keep me apprised of anything relevant, my email is on there if my phone is out of service range again. I need to get these two some ice cream and a good distraction."*

He gets back in the car and sits for a moment before asking, *"Is there a movie in the theatres you would like to see?"*

After listening to their answer and anything else they have to say he calls Clarissa, then her boy toy if she doesn't pickup.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Sure what are you having? Jen asked

She tried to put the Wytch out of her mind.  There was no way it was coming in here anyway.

----------


## Bennosuke

The teacher accepts Frank's card, though she shoots him an irritated glare. "*Will be happy to do so,*" she replies, in a tired and forced sort of pleasantness. She forces a smile (convincing) and waves to the girls as their father gets into the car. They wave back cheerily. 

Inside the car, Rachel replies cheerily, requesting (nay demanding) the newest computer generated Disney Movie. It sounds vaguely familiar, something about a child vampire and her best mortal friend. But the older sister speaks up with a little attitude. She says, "*You don't have to worry about us dad... and you don't have to protect us. We're okay. Nothing happened!*" 

**************************************************  ****

Caitlyn describes the cocktail she's going to get, and forces an order out of Jen. The entirety of the time that her friend is at the bar, Jen can't stop checking her peripheral vision for any sign of Lydia, or the Wytch. Caitlyn returns with the two drinks, a her face slightly red. She says, putting Jen's order down in front of her, "*Whew, sorry that took so long. Busier than it looks at the bar.*" It did not look particularly busy. Jen had watched Caitlyn flirt at the bar for the last ten minutes almost, and was pretty certain why she was blushing. 

Caitlyn avoids any judgmental stare, taking a long sip of her electric pink cocktail then asks casually, "*So, are you and Frank going to see each other any time soon?*"

----------


## Daishain

Karl decides not to argue with Rachel for now, simply nodding, *"If you say so, does that movie sound good to you though?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Probably, theres sort of a mini project were working on, Jen said, its really kind of a pain but has to be done.

What about you, any juicy stories? Jen asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank  :Small Wink:  is relieved when the older sister does not put up a fight. 

As he drives to the theater, Frank calls his wife but gets no response no matter how many times he tries. Neil as well dos not pick up the phone. It would not be a long drive to the movie theater, which left Frank with the decision of rerouting or simply trying them later.

******************************************

"*Oh, this and that,*" Caitlyn replies with a mischievous grin. She pauses to take another sip of her cocktail, eyeing Jen and enjoying the chance to have her anxiously waiting. Placing the glass down again she adds with a shrug, "*I guess I can just say, it's good being single again.*" She brings a hand to her mouth and chuckles playfully. 

But to Jen's dismay, a familiar dead eyed figure comes into view over her friend's shoulder. The corpse of Lydia (or maybe something wearing her skin) pushes through the curtain entrance to the bar. She walks with a heavy step past the hostess too busy on her phone to look up, her gaze locked on Jen.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen kept her eyes on the Wytch as she thought about where the nearest exits were.

Hey, you see that chick over there staring at me? she asked and nodded in the general direction of the Wytch.

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn looks over her shoulder, then back at Jen. "*Ya, that girl?*" she asks casually, "*Is she staring at you or something? How'd she even get in here? I can go talk to her for you if you'd like.*" She seems overall unconcerned by the presence of the staring teenager.

----------


## Daishain

Frank calls the somewhat nosy neighbor across the street from Clarissa's, *"Good evening, Mrs Lee? This is Frank. I'm with the girls and trying to get in touch with their mom, but no answer, is she at home right now?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Caitlyn looks over her shoulder, then back at Jen. "*Ya, that girl?*" she asks casually, "*Is she staring at you or something? How'd she even get in here? I can go talk to her for you if you'd like.*" She seems overall unconcerned by the presence of the staring teenager.


Shes kinda creeping me out, maybe we should tell someone theres a kid in here, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Mrs. Lee was a well to do older Korean woman who lived a house over from Neil. As far as Frank had gathered, she had married a wealthy banker in St. Louis, but never taken his name. The girls had told him how she gave them Lindt chocolates whenever they came over. But she had managed to give Frank the twenty question interrogation every time she caught him waiting to pick up the girls in the driveway, and it seemed to him that neighborhood gossip was her favorite form of entertainment.

*Oh hello Frank,* she says kindly, her accent strong but unobstructive, *how good to hear from you. I think the lights are on but let me look.* There is the sound of Mrs. Lee getting up and walking through her house for a moment and then she says, *Oh yes. She is home. She and her new husband are just just staring at their computer. Is everything alright?* She sounds slightly confused. 

**************************************

Caitlyn chuckles at this, but seems to think than Jen is making a joke. She says, *I know. They let children into the clubs these days, so long as they can show some cleavage not that she is even dressed for a place like this.*

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen keeps her eyes on the Wytch, worried that she would somehow disappear if she stopped watching her.

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns, that was... odd. But he composes himself and reassures Mrs Lee, *"Oh, a few people have been trying to get in touch with them today with no answer, there's something they need to hear. Just checking in to see if they'd gone off on a trip or something without letting me know."

"Thank you. I guess I'll just show up and tell em myself later if they're not picking up."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The Wytch does not move from its spot. It stands under the dim light in the bar, arms hanging limply. At first there is an almost vacant expression on the Not-Lydia's face, but then the lips pull up into something like a smile as it stares back at Jen. 

Caitlyn, still sitting in front of her friend says with concern, "*Uh, do you know her or something?*" She looks back and forth between Jen and the strange girl. 

**************************************************  **

"*Okay,*" Mrs. Lee says, "*have a good night Frank, and give your girls kisses for me.*" She hangs up the phone.

Within moments, Marissa calls from the back seat, "*We're still going to the movies now though, right Dad?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

No, but shes freaking me right the hell out.  I think she might be on something, look at her, Jen replied, think we should get a bouncer or someone to go check her ID?

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn looks back over her shoulder, and nodding her head replies, "*Yeah, she looks pretty messed up. I can go get the bouncer.*" Jen's friend rises from her chair, taking her attention away from the girl, but when she does, not-Lydia takes two deliberate and shuffling steps towards their table.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods and smiles at her, *"Yeah, we'll just swing on by your mom's place and check in with them after the movie."*

As soon as he can do so safely, he sends Clarissa and Neil an identical text message just so neither could not say he hadn't tried. 'Tried to call, there was a serious incident at school today, but the girls are both safe and fine. We'll all be coming over there to briefly visit and talk about things after I get them calmed down.'

As he drives though he gets a gnawing feeling in his gut. The wytch didn't have any interest in them right? She also didn't have anything to do with computers as far as he knew so... But why weren't they responding? Neither of them were terrible with picking up usually.

----------


## Bennosuke

The girls seem appeased by this response. To Frank's chagrin, but perhaps not to his surprise, he gets no immediate text reply. In fact, it isn't till about half way through the movie that Frank's phone lights up with a response from Clarissa. The movie is just as insipid and vacuous as Frank expected, though the girls seem to be having a good time. The little girl vampire is an isolated loner until she meets an equally unpopular mortal boy, but she must balance her obsessive need for him with the risk of suffocating him and driving him away. The movie ends with the little vampire girl learning boundaries and self confidence, and the two decide to run away from their boring, colorless, judgmental town together.  

Frank gets several critical glances from the adults in his isle when he checks his glowing cellphone. The text from Clarissa reads, "_Sorry. Glad the girls are okay. No need to come by unless one of the girls forgot something._"

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns again, that response too was unlike Clarissa. Normally she'd be demanding to know what was wrong... Once out of the theatre he gets the girls into the car and stands outside for a moment as he tries again to call her.

If there's still no response he'll get into the car and drive home, figuring he'd done what he could.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen keeps her eye on the Wytch, but out of the corner of eye she makes sure she doesnt let it corner her, and tries to remember where the exits are in case she has to run.

*Spoiler*
Show

how close are the shady business guys that made a pass at us when we came in?

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank calls Clarissa, and the phone picks up after a couple of rings, though it is Neil on the other line. Though he still takes that familiar smug tone with Frank, there is a sleepy... almost far off sound to his voice, maybe like he were really high or something. "*Oh hey Frank,*" Neil says, "*sorry we missed your calls earlier. We got a little... wrapped up in something. You're doing okay though, right? You don't need us to take the girls of your hands again?*" Maybe he didn't mean it that way, but it almost seemed like a put down... or maybe even a threat. Frank knew Clarissa still deep down wanted full custody. He'd had to fight so hard to keep getting to see them regularly. 

************************************************

The not-Lydia thing was of course between them and the stairwell they had entered through. The two had walked deep into the club to their private table. Behind Jen, across the bar from the entrance as a small hallway for the bathrooms, though there was also an exit sign above that doorway. Otherwise, the only other door that Jen saw was a swinging door that appeared to go into the kitchen behind the bar. 

Toad face and his buddy were still smoking cigars at the bar, and unless the Wytch started running, it was unlikely it would be able to intercept them in time.

----------


## Daishain

*"No, I have the girls just fine, but from your tone of voice you've missed the local news as well."* He takes a breath, *"There was a potential shooter at school today, though fortunately she was apprehended before anyone was hurt."

"What's more, the girl in question was Marissa's mentor, so there's a personal connection in play. I'll be talking with them about it as best I can, but you and Clarissa need to be ready to continue the conversation when it is time for me to hand them over.*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh well that's scary,*" Neil replies, though his voice is distant and disconnected, "*Well, I'm glad they are okay.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen stood up and, still keeping her eyes on the Wytch, slid over to the bar to put herself both nearer to the exit, the staff, and next to toad-face. She felt her heart start pounding as adrenaline spiked, but curiosity was getting the better of her.  Why hadnt the Wytch attacked yet?  Was she somehow vulnerable when there were large groups of people around?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Caitlyn looks back over her shoulder, and nodding her head replies, "Yeah, she looks pretty messed up. I can go get the bouncer." Jen's friend rises from her chair, taking her attention away from the girl, but when she does, not-Lydia takes two deliberate and shuffling steps towards their table.


Unaware of the thing's approach behind her, and with Jen saying nothing, Caitlyn pushes her chair in and turns. She catches the slack jawed thing taking a step towards their table, but The Wytch stops when Caitlyn approaches. The two eye each other. Jen can see the glare of suspicion on Caitlyn's face. Not-Lydia stands there, head tilted to the side, limp hair dyed black and purple hanging like a wet dishtowel. The stare-down proceeds till Caitlyn passes The Wytch, making sure to keep a wide berth. 

Once Caitlyn is about halfway down the hall though, the not-Lydia thing starts lumbering forwards again, eyes locked on Jen, with the same vacant grin on its face. The thing moves slowly and steadily enough as not to really draw attention. If Jen walks over to the bar with Toad-Face and his buddy, it will begin following her there.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen kept her eyes on the Wytch as the backed up to the bar and the two guys.  She waved to get the bartenders attention.

That girls underage, she shouldnt be here, Jen said, pointing at the Wytch, and hoping she got the two creeps attention as well.

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns a bit, that was not even close to the expected response. Maybe there was something wrong with them after all...

He sighs and turns to get in the car. He couldn't worry about that now, dealing with the Wytch took priority over whatever other weirdness was going on. He starts driving home. *"Time to get some rest girls, what do you two want to do tomorrow? Since there's no school."*

----------


## Bennosuke

It is clear that the either the bartender can't hear Jen, or is trying to ignore her. He actually turns away and starts walking down towards the other end of the bar, engrossed in drying a glass coup with a dishtowel. 

Toad face turns from his friend to Jen, placing a rough yet uncomfortably moist hand on her wrist. He has slicked back silver hair, and a gold chain around his neck that is very visible thanks to a button-down that has one too many buttons undone. He gives Jen a yellow toothed grin and when he speaks Jen can taste the cigar ash on his breath, "*I'm sure the bouncer checked when she came in. What's it to you dear? I don't think you need to worry about a girl like her,*" He indicates Not-Lydia with a wave of his cigar, and his smile broadens. He adds, "*You are much much prettier than she is.*"

The Wytch stops her approach, tilting her head forward and sideways like a dog confused by its owner's last command. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

@Daishain: Do you want to stop here? I think TC's scene should be wrapping up soon. My next scene will include both characters... so I suppose otherwise I can start that scene as well and just run both simultaneously.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: @TC*
Show

Please don't forget that we are going to finish your other scene simultaneously


It was late in the afternoon on their third (and final) trip to the warehouse. Frank and Jen had been back once before, when they had finished cleaning, and built a number of makeshift shrapnel grenades. In the interim, the two had managed to get their hands on decently maintained M16, which they would be bringing up to Spanish Lake today. 

Today had been Frank's last day of parenting responsibilities. He had dropped the girls off at school and Clarissa and Neil would be picking them up (maybe already had). It was still early summer (the girls only had a few more weeks of school left), so despite the hour, it was still quiet bright out as the two exited the freeway into the barren town of Spanish Lake. Driving together, the two pass empty strip malls, tightly packed trailer parks, and a number of rundown industrial buildings on their way to the paper mill. 

But even from fifty yards away the two catch sight of the lone cop car parked within the lot. The swinging gates, which had previously been held together by a padlock and chain (till Frank took his bolt cutter to it), were left open. From this distance, there was no cop in sight. Maybe he was inside the warehouse; and if so, there could be big problems if he found their (somewhat hidden) stash of explosives.

----------


## Thundercracker

> It is clear that the either the bartender can't hear Jen, or is trying to ignore her. He actually turns away and starts walking down towards the other end of the bar, engrossed in drying a glass coup with a dishtowel. 
> 
> Toad face turns from his friend to Jen, placing a rough yet uncomfortably moist hand on her wrist. He has slicked back silver hair, and a gold chain around his neck that is very visible thanks to a button-down that has one too many buttons undone. He gives Jen a yellow toothed grin and when he speaks Jen can taste the cigar ash on his breath, "*I'm sure the bouncer checked when she came in. What's it to you dear? I don't think you need to worry about a girl like her,*" He indicates Not-Lydia with a wave of his cigar, and his smile broadens. He adds, "*You are much much prettier than she is.*"
> 
> The Wytch stops her approach, tilting her head forward and sideways like a dog confused by its owner's last command. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> @Daishain: Do you want to stop here? I think TC's scene should be wrapping up soon. My next scene will include both characters... so I suppose otherwise I can start that scene as well and just run both simultaneously.


"Yeah but she's actually _in_ to you, she can't stop staring, look," Jen replied to toad-face.   She started backing up to put toad-face between her and the Wytch.

*At the warehouse*

"Oh... crap," Jen said as she spotted the cop car, "should we talk to him or wait for him to leave?"

----------


## Daishain

Frank frowns, *"Crap is right, and nah, lets just keep moving. We talk to them, and at minimum we get connected to a break in, let alone whatever they'll assume if they find the thermite."

"On the plus side even if they do find that stuff, they might not know its something significant, I mean it just looks like red dust. I really really hope this doesn't mean we have to scrap our plans here."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Toad face looks from Jen, to the strange girl, then back again. His stained grin widens, and right before stuffing his cigar between his teeth his grasp tightens to give Jen a momentary and moist squeeze. "*Sure,*" he says, pausing to puff at the cigar, making sure to blow the smoke away from Jen, "*but that's too bad for her. See, she ain't the one I'm interested in.*" He raises a bushy eye brow, as if it were necessary to get across his implication. He continues to grin his sleazy grin at Jen, seeming completely disinterested in The Wytch.

Across the hall, The Wytch again tilts its head to the side as if contemplating the scene. But its dull black eyes never stray from Jen.

Checking down by the entrance, still no sign of Caitlyn returning. 

**************************************************  **********

(OOC: In the other scene, do the two want to at least find a place to watch or anything, or are you just fleeing, and if so, what is the plan?)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

Bar:
Oh? What is it you want with me? Jen asked, while staring at the Wytch.

----------


## Bennosuke

Despite Jen's distracted attention, the man smiles to himself, pleased by how things are turning. "*Well,*" he says with the cigar clenched between his teeth, "*I suppose to get to know you. Would it be too forward to start with an introduction. This is my friend Bill, and I'm Scott.*" If Jen takes a moment to look, Bill offers Jen an equally hungry smile. He has thinning sand colored hair that looks like it was once held in a military buzz, and a pudgy rectangular face. He's got way too much jewelry on, but looks like he might be sweating rivers under the multiple layers of turtleneck, and three piece suit. 

The Wytch lifts a hand to point at Jen, still grinning, head still loping to one side.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Again TC don't forget the other scene)

Seeing the parked cop car, Jen and Frank decide to split and come back later. By the time they return, the sun is just starting to set, turning the sky a fiery orange, and washing the pavement in shadow and blues. The cop car is empty, and there is no sing of the police.

However, as the two pull up, they can see that a new chain and padlock has been placed on the front gate.

----------


## Daishain

Frank drives straight on past the warehouse at first, urging Anna to watch carefully for any observers, then if there's no sign of any watchers of any sort, pulls around again and in.

*"Chances are they'd still be investigating if they had any hint of what we were up to. They probably thought some hoodlums just broke in to have some fun or something. At least I hope that's the case. Looks like someone noticed the cut gate chain and called it in."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My original intent was to cut the fence itself in an out of the way corner rather than the chain/lock on the gate. More time consuming, but also easier to hide. Didn't contest it back then, but I'll push for it now.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Despite Jen's distracted attention, the man smiles to himself, pleased by how things are turning. "*Well,*" he says with the cigar clenched between his teeth, "*I suppose to get to know you. Would it be too forward to start with an introduction. This is my friend Bill, and I'm Scott.*" If Jen takes a moment to look, Bill offers Jen an equally hungry smile. He has thinning sand colored hair that looks like it was once held in a military buzz, and a pudgy rectangular face. He's got way too much jewelry on, but looks like he might be sweating rivers under the multiple layers of turtleneck, and three piece suit. 
> 
> The Wytch lifts a hand to point at Jen, still grinning, head still loping to one side.


"Oh yeah, nice to meet you, I'm Jen," Jen said, still staring at the Wytch.  Jen smiled on reflex as she replied to the men.  

She mentally urged Caitlyn to hurry up, as she looked for any sign of injury where she'd shot the thing a few nights ago.  
"So what do you guys do?" Jen asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Doing a lap around the warehouse grounds, you can see that yellow police tape has been placed up over back door that Frank had pried open with a crow bar. But otherwise there are no signs of police or any form of additional security.

**************************************************  ***

The two still don't seem to notice, or care about Jen's distraction. Scott the toad face continues his yellow toothed grin and says, "*Pleasure to meet you Jen.*" His hand finds her wrist again and gives it a squeeze. He replies, "*We're both corporate. Work for Purina, you know, the dog food company.*" He says this proudly. Purina was a national if not international pet food brand, and so it was reasonable to assume he and Bill were as rich as they were presenting themselves to be. 

Down the hallway entrance, there is a commotion, and Jen can just barely see Caitlyn leading a bouncer into the club.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs, puts gloves on, and if he can, enters the door without disturbing the tape. *"All right, lets see if they messed with anything."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank finds a part of the chain-link away from the chained entrance and takes the wire cutters to them. Moments later he and Jen are marching across the lot to the back doors that have been fenced with yellow police tape. It is fortunately possible to pull the tape aside and step through without ripping anything. The back doors screech familiarly as Frank and Jen push them open.

Inside, it looks like most everything has been left relatively undisturbed. Some of the barriers left to create the firing zone have been moved around, but most importantly the hand bombs appear to have been left undisturbed in their hiding place.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks around and gives a sigh of relief, *"All right, looks like they figured it was just some hooligans messing around. Any objections to just not touching this for now and coming in a little earlier than planned to fix it all on the big night? Might reduce the odds of someone realizing we came back that way."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Doing a lap around the warehouse grounds, you can see that yellow police tape has been placed up over back door that Frank had pried open with a crow bar. But otherwise there are no signs of police or any form of additional security.
> 
> **************************************************  ***
> 
> The two still don't seem to notice, or care about Jen's distraction. Scott the toad face continues his yellow toothed grin and says, "*Pleasure to meet you Jen.*" His hand finds her wrist again and gives it a squeeze. He replies, "*We're both corporate. Work for Purina, you know, the dog food company.*" He says this proudly. Purina was a national if not international pet food brand, and so it was reasonable to assume he and Bill were as rich as they were presenting themselves to be. 
> 
> Down the hallway entrance, there is a commotion, and Jen can just barely see Caitlyn leading a bouncer into the club.


"Dog food... really?" Jen said.  She felt kind of grossed out and didn't bother to hide it on her face.  She kept staring at the Wytch though while she waited for Caitlyn to arrive.  


Warehouse: 
"Yeah ok... but how are we going to get it in here?" Jen asked, "it doesn't seem to follow us directly, just kind of... pops up and vanishes again."

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: This was not how I had intended this to go... but, well this should be interesting.)





> "Dog food... really?" Jen said. She felt kind of grossed out and didn't bother to hide it on her face. She kept staring at the Wytch though while she waited for Caitlyn to arrive.


The man chuckles, though there is an annoyance in the act. "*Well it's not like I make the food,*" he explains, "*As I'm I said before, we're corporate; business managers, you know?*" He studies Jen, trying to make sure she understands his _status._

But before Jen can reply, Caitlyn comes marching down the hall, followed by the oversized bouncer who had let them in. The Wytch turns, or actually its head turns, swiveling on its neck 180 degrees like an owl's. When it turns back, it's eyes are round and glowing orange, like too moons, and Jen has immediate flashbacks to being back in the woods. It opens up its maw and lets out a low moan-like noise, almost like a long "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO", but somehow strangled and wrong sounding. Jen can't tell fi the noise is being made through an inhale or an exhale. 

And then Not-Lydia throws both arms up and charges at Jen!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's have an initiative here please. Rolling for The Wytch (1d10)[*4*](4) +4

----------


## Thundercracker

Bar:

Whoa! Jen said.

If there Wytch is between her and Caitlyn, Jen puts the men between her and the Wytch.  Look out! she said.

If the Wytch is not between her and Caitlyn, Jen takes off running for her friend and the bouncer, intending to grab Caitlyns hand and lead her out of the club.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs, *"I know. Its kinda weak. best I can figure is we make ourselves tempting targets long enough and she'll take it. She's got to... right?"* The man's voice trails off weakly. *"If that doesn't work, then I have no idea what else to do."*

----------


## Bennosuke

> Bar:
> 
> Whoa! Jen said.
> 
> If there Wytch is between her and Caitlyn, Jen puts the men between her and the Wytch. Look out! she said.
> 
> If the Wytch is not between her and Caitlyn, Jen takes off running for her friend and the bouncer, intending to grab Caitlyns hand and lead her out of the club.


(OOC: Going to kinda handwave this a little and help wrap it up). 

Jen has plenty of space to move when Not-Lydia begins rushing towards her. Rushing out of her chair, she moves to the other side of the two men, half-pushing Scott in front of her. The toad faced man gives a rather un-masculine shriek at the sudden situation he finds himself in, as his stool wobbles out in front of him and he falls into the arms of The Wytch. 

Lydia's dead orange go wide with rage as it struggles to unhand and get around the trembling man. The two tussle and struggle, though both appear to be trying to escape the other. And by the time the Wytch has thrown Scott to the ground, the bouncer has finished crossing the room. 

But the second he touches the supposed young girl, he recoils. It's unclear which happens first, but the same time the bouncer draws back with a revulsed look on his face, The Wytch opens up its mouth, jaw dropping like a puppet's, and lets out an animal noise, again shrieking "NO". Then the world seems to lose its shape, and the lights strobe on and off, and the room is filled with the sound of glass shattering and tables turning over. Someone screams "Earthquake!", and screams can be heard throughout the room. 

When the world comes to, Jen finds herself on the ground, along with most everyone else in the room. Tables have been thrown over. The bouncer is rubbing his forehead and Scott lies near Jen, huddled in the fetal position and whimpering. Though Jen can't see her, somewhere Caitlyn is crying. 

**************************************************  *****

(OOC: Main scene, can I get either or both of you to roll Int + Occult)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Caitlyn! Jen said as she looked around for her friend, where are you?

She had to get her and get out of here.

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn's sobbing stops for a second and her voice comes from down the hall, "*Jenn?*" As Jenn struggles to her feet she can see her friend collapsed on the floor about fifteen feet away by the entrance. The room is a complete mess and almost everyone is either still on the ground or struggling to their feet. The patrons all appear for the most part confused, though the word "earthquake" keeps getting passed around.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Both characters are taking a dramatic failure, and are therefore taking a beat. Both character boxes updated. This should be... very interesting  :Small Wink: 

Side note @TC: I guess still waiting for you to reply to my post right above this in Jenn's personal scene?


It doesn't take too long for Jenn and Frank to get the warehouse re-set up. Then the uncomfortable subject comes up as to how to truly lure the Wytch into their trap. (OOC: Unless you feel strongly otherwise) Jenn updates her friend on everything that happened at the bar with the Wytch showing up wearing Lydia's skin. They discuss everything they have learned about this monster and its behaviors, concluding that it must be nocturnal and seems to be drawn to the two of them. Without many other ideas, the two agree that the best thing they can do is hunker down at the warehouse, trying to stay up all night, and sleeping during the day. 

With four days before Frank becomes responsible for the girls again, the two begin a long week of exhausting and ultimately boring waiting around. Frustration and anxieties rise as night after night, the Wytch does not show. Fortunately and yet somehow not surprisingly, the police never return. It gets harder, and harder, and harder to stay awake every night, as neither individual is able to get much rest during the day, and the sleep deficit begins to accrue. 

It is at the very end of the very last night of their vigil, just as the sun is beginning to rise, that neither Frank nor Jen can stay awake any longer. With lids heavy and heads nodding, the warehouse around them begins to change. Concrete floors become slowly flooded with dirt and earth covered in unfortunately familiar milk-white mushrooms and thousands of vermin skeletons. The open killing zone of the warehouse slowly becomes filled with a forest of wicked bent and gnarled trees, each one festooned with evil looking poppets. Jenn and Frank awaken back on the impossible island, deep within the heart of Lytchwood forest, and somewhere in the dark is the Wytch's animal shrieking voice, "*Hello? Hellooooo? Won't you help me?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Caitlyn's sobbing stops for a second and her voice comes from down the hall, "*Jenn?*" As Jenn struggles to her feet she can see her friend collapsed on the floor about fifteen feet away by the entrance. The room is a complete mess and almost everyone is either still on the ground or struggling to their feet. The patrons all appear for the most part confused, though the word "earthquake" keeps getting passed around.


Jen forced herself up, to stumble to her friend.
Weve got to go, get up, Jen said as she tugged on Caitlyns arm.  If she cant stand, Jen will drag her from under her arms, backwards out the exit of the club.  She didnt see the Wytch anywhere, but that didnt mean she wouldnt stop looking for her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn struggles to her feet, her legs like jelly under her. Stumbling over to Caitlyn, she begins to pull her friend up. There is a smear of dark red blood in her dyed blonde hair, disappearing into her roots from a shallow gash over her right brow. "*What... happened?*" she asked, a hand reflexively going up to the wound on her head. 

(OOC: Don't forget the other part of this thread)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Jenn struggles to her feet, her legs like jelly under her. Stumbling over to Caitlyn, she begins to pull her friend up. There is a smear of dark red blood in her dyed blonde hair, disappearing into her roots from a shallow gash over her right brow. "*What... happened?*" she asked, a hand reflexively going up to the wound on her head. 
> 
> (OOC: Don't forget the other part of this thread)


"Earthquake I think, the building doesn't look stable," Jen said, "we have to go, come on!" 
Jen half helps, half carries Caitlyn to her feet and pulls / drags her towards the exit.

Warehouse: 
Jen checked to see whether she had her weapon with her.  
"We're back on that island," she said, "it might be some kind of trick, but I'm pretty sure that thing is in here somewhere.  Let's go find it." 
She tries to discern where the sound is coming from.

----------


## Bennosuke

Caitlyn looks slightly confused at the mention of an earthquake, pausing her sobs for a moment, but says nothing further. She allows herself to be dragged out of the club.

(OOC: Happy to end this scene here, unless there is something more you want out of it)

**************************************************  *****************************

Jenn is perhaps not surprised to find that their brace of weapons is not on them. In fact, both Jenn and Frank are in the same clothes they had been wearing on their camping trip... only this time, neither of them have any shoes. There is a certain dreamlike logic to this, as the two stand in this unreal forest, their voices the only sound of noise in an otherwise dead silence.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Oh man Jen said as she looked around, I think we might be in over our heads.

She looked around for a rock or something she could use as a weapon.

----------


## Bennosuke

It is not hard to find a few baseball-sized rocks around the forest floor; though impossibly, these are all slick with some sort of mold. The disease comes off on Jenn's hand red like the color of a berry jam, but slick like oil. Simply touching the rocks makes something knot up inside Jenn's abdomen.

----------


## Thundercracker

> It is not hard to find a few baseball-sized rocks around the forest floor; though impossibly, these are all slick with some sort of mold. The disease comes off on Jenn's hand red like the color of a berry jam, but slick like oil. Simply touching the rocks makes something knot up inside Jenn's abdomen.


"Eww, gross," Jen said.  She tried to scrape the mold off on the bark of a nearby tree.

----------


## Daishain

Frank looks around with disgust,* "****ing great, so much for dealing with her on our own terms. Any ideas?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank looks around with disgust,* "****ing great, so much for dealing with her on our own terms. Any ideas?"*


We have get out of here like we did before, Jen said, lets start walking and keep our eyes open for anything that looks out of place.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Going to let Daishain reply before assuming you are just going to go marching off, but will add this)

Every way you look, the forest seems the same; dark woods with gnarled hunched over trees, all festooned with wooden poppets hanging on strings. As you look around, it almost becomes overwhelming how similar everything looks, and with no frame of reference for where anything might be, any direction seems as good as the next.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs and nods. *"Lets at least try not to be predictable shall we? Voice came from that way right?"* He points towards the direction he heard the sound from, then points to the left, a direction ninety degrees from the first heading. *"I suggest going that way. Not sure if it'll help at all in a place like this, and I dunno if the witch is trying to draw us in or scare us off, but I'd rather not comply with either."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's voice cuts the otherwise impossible silence of the dream forest. He leads the way, marching through the soft earth and tryin to pick a path around the densest patches of mushrooms. The hike takes the the two through an endless sea of looming hunched trees. As the two go, the forest seems to get thicker, the branches low to the ground as if they are reaching out to grab and scratch the two trespassers. The poppets sway on their strings, though no wind disturbs the branches. 

After what seems like an endless march, the silence of the forest is interrupted by a cacophonous laugh. The Wytche's eruption is somewhere between the belly laughter of a sodden drunkard, and the screech of an aggressive crow, and it seems to grow till it has filled the entire forest. It comes from all directions, rising to a volume that is near painful, and a gust of wind picks up behind the two travelers. But just as quickly as the offense begins, it cuts off into an almost deafening silence.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank's voice cuts the otherwise impossible silence of the dream forest. He leads the way, marching through the soft earth and tryin to pick a path around the densest patches of mushrooms. The hike takes the the two through an endless sea of looming hunched trees. As the two go, the forest seems to get thicker, the branches low to the ground as if they are reaching out to grab and scratch the two trespassers. The poppets sway on their strings, though no wind disturbs the branches. 
> 
> After what seems like an endless march, the silence of the forest is interrupted by a cacophonous laugh. The Wytche's eruption is somewhere between the belly laughter of a sodden drunkard, and the screech of an aggressive crow, and it seems to grow till it has filled the entire forest. It comes from all directions, rising to a volume that is near painful, and a gust of wind picks up behind the two travelers. But just as quickly as the offense begins, it cuts off into an almost deafening silence.


"There's got to be a way out of here," Jen said.  She tried to find anything outside of the forest, like the sun or clouds, or anything in the forest that looks out of the ordinary, like it wouldn't belong in a forest.

----------


## Bennosuke

The trees in this forest are all stooped wicked things, with nearly barren branches save for the blasphemous dolls tied on strings. As Jenn peers around, she glances a tall, majestic tree towering above the forest canopy. Though the grandfather oak tree had not been on The Wytche's island, there was no doubt that this was The Crone, which Jenn had seen in Lytchwood state park. It also seemed like Frank had been leading the two directly towards the massive tree.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The trees in this forest are all stooped wicked things, with nearly barren branches save for the blasphemous dolls tied on strings. As Jenn peers around, she glances a tall, majestic tree towering above the forest canopy. Though the grandfather oak tree had not been on The Wytche's island, there was no doubt that this was The Crone, which Jenn had seen in Lytchwood state park. It also seemed like Frank had been leading the two directly towards the massive tree.


Theres that big tree, Jen said, lets check it out, maybe tberes a way out of here.  

She led the way towards the Crone, keeping an eye open for the Wytch to make an appearance.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grimaces as he recognizes the thing, *"Why do I get the feeling the direction we went didn't actually matter much?"

"All right, lets see what we can manage to figure out."*

----------


## Bennosuke

This time as the two begin to move through the unreal forest, the trees begin to thin as Jenn and Frank enter a clearing round the massive grandfather oak tree. The Crone stands towering over the rest of the forest, roots the size of a child's torso clawing into the ground, and trunk as wide as some small houses. Its bark is a gnarled and knotted ash grey, and its canopy casts a massive shadow over the entire clearing as its branches blot out the sky. Unlike before, its branches are not covered in mass of black crows, instead ripe with dark green leaves. The forest floor however is _still_ littered with a bed of shiny black feathers and a sea of naked bleached animal bones. 

(OOC: From here, Frank and Jenn's experiences are going to begin to... diverge. I am separating the two's perception with spoiler boxes. You are welcome to read the other character's, but understand that each PC is going to experience something very different, and won't really be able to help/interact with the other's reality)

*Spoiler: Jenn*
Show

There is the sudden jarring sound of something being repeatedly struck, which interrupts the prior silence. It might be the sound of a woodpecker, though this is somehow lower and more rapid. Jenn's eyes are drawn to the base of the tree, where the sound had just come from. Though she could swear there had been nothing there a second ago, Jenn now sees a brown owl perched atop the corpse of a great and familiar looking stag. The flank of the deer's unnatural charcoal pelt has been torn open, exposing a red and pink mass of meat and blood and viscera. The owl sits triumphantly over the wound, the feathers of its round head slick and black with the stag's innards. It's plume is spoiled in blood, down to its neck, and it opens its wings, flapping them at Jenn and hooting as if in warning, before stepping forward to bow it's head deep into deer's open wound. The attack causes the stag's body to spasm and it suddenly becomes clear that he wounded animal is still breathing. The owl comes up for air from it's feast, a loop of bowel stuck in its hooked beak. 

It is only then that Jenn discovers the old hunting rifle in her hands. 


*Spoiler: Frank*
Show

As Frank's eyes descend down from The Crone's canopy, his eyes fall upon a woman lying serenely at the base of the tree. She is wearing a long green dress that almost blends with the colors of the night's forest, but her skin is pale and iridescent in the low light. 

For one crazy second, Frank is certain the woman is Clarissa, his ex-wife. She has the same long brown hair, pale skin and round face. The woman raises her head from her slumber, slowly waking as her eyes fall on Frank. Her face is so similar, but this woman is younger, the features somehow just slightly off, and she is smiling at him. For a moment, it feels like Frank is seeing double. This woman _is_ and _is not_ his ex-wife, and the broken thought unbiddenly enters his brain that maybe this is who Clarissa WAS SUPPOSED to be. The woman tilts her head as she stares at Frank, still smiling, and there is something in her gaze that seems to bid the man come join her on the forest floor.

(OOC: Please give me a Resolve + Composure roll to help Frank avoid temptation)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Frank, Jen whispered as she tapped him with the back of her hand, Frank, I have my gun back.

She checked the action, safety, and the bullets, then looked at the owl and the stag, and tried to make sense of what she was seeing.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Jenn's surprise, when she turns to her companion, Frank is not there! She is alone in the forest, except for this owl and its prey.

----------


## Thundercracker

> To Jenn's surprise, when she turns to her companion, Frank is not there! She is alone in the forest, except for this owl and its prey.


Jen turns a full circle, looking for frank.  When she doesnt see him, she calls out his name.  Assuming he doesnt answer, she assumes it is some kind of Wytch trick. 

Without much else to do in the immediate, Jen picks up a rock and chucks it at the owl to try and frighten it off.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grits his teeth, forcing himself to remember what he'd been told about what the wytch wanted from men like him. This was all an illusion...He calls out, *"Let us go. Leave us all alone. We're not going to give you whatever it is you want."*

----------


## Bennosuke

No matter where she looks, or how hard Jenn calls, Frank just isn't there. The only reply she gets is from the evil looking owl. It opens its hooked beak, though the sound that comes out is more like distorted the caws of a raven that he hoots of an owl.

(OOC: Please give me Str + Athletics -1)

**************************************************  **********

Frank actually finds himself stepping towards the woman before he gets a hold of himself, his arms baboonishly outstretched as if to try to embrace the supine woman. 

(OOC: Frank gets 1 success)




> Frank grits his teeth, forcing himself to remember what he'd been told about what the wytch wanted from men like him. This was all an illusion...He calls out, "Let us go. Leave us all alone. We're not going to give you whatever it is you want."


The expression on the woman's face changes from serene interest to one of immediate disdain. Her face becomes lined with hatred, till the flesh is furrowed and aged looking, and she bares her teeth at Frank like a feral animal. She pushes herself to her feet, and it is then that Frank recognizes her lower extremities are the scaled and talon hooked legs of a bird. The monster, still a few yards away, begins to lumbar towards Frank, pure malice in its lined face, its eyes now glowing yellow orbs.

----------


## Daishain

Frank turns and dashes off to the side, hoping to get some distance between him and the thing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn retrieves a moss covered rock from between the jaws of an impossibly sized rodent's skull. The rock is round and smooth, just a little smaller than a baseball. Again the mold comes off red and slick on Jenn's hands when she picks it up. 

She throws the object at the owl, still feasting on the deer. Noticing the incoming missile, it bobs its head up and begins to flap it's wings, but is struck in the side before it is able to take flight. The owl shrieks, again the noise completely inappropriate for the bird. It's body jolted sideways, the owl pushes off of the deer and wings up and into the air. It shrieks again as its massive wings beat against the sky, it's head reaching forward towards its new foe, round eyes shining a bright yellow, like a pair of headlights. 

Try as Jenn might to escape, the owl is on her too quickly. It's long black talons tear at her hair and her face, creating gashes or red hot pain.

And then Jenn wakes up...

(OOC: See below)

**************************************************  ***********************

Frank dashes sideways, hoping to get away from the thing that is clearly The Wytch. Like a movie monster, it stretches both arms forward, reaching desperately for him as it gives chase. From over his shoulder, Frank hears the thing shriek and howl, a cacophony of garbled animal noises. When Frank dares to look over his shoulder, he can see that the beautiful woman has transformed fully into The Wytch. Its face is a mess of feathers and mud tangled hair, from which in his terror Frank can only see the two moon-like eyes peering out. Its long and flaccid breasts swing pendulously as it gives chase. 

Frank returns his attention to his flight, but his foot catches on something hard and heavy. Despite himself, Frank feels himself going over and over and down as he swings his arms out to catch his fall. He hits the ground hard and within moments the Wytch is on him biting and scratching and screaming.

And then Frank wakes up...

(OOC: See below)

**************************************************  ************************

The nightmare fades away as both Frank and Jenn wake up back in the warehouse. The forest floor gives way again to hard and dusty concrete. With violet sunlight just starting to trickle in through the Eastern walls of the factory, the two Hunters awaken, struggling to shake the sleep from their eyes. However, both are horrified to recognize the deep scratches have followed them from their dreams into reality, as has The Wytch. It sits in the middle of the room crouched on all fours like a toad, moonbeam eyes darting between its two prey. 

(OOC: Both characters awaken with one aggravated damage. I have updated your character box. Please roll initiative. (1d10)[*6*](6))

----------


## Daishain

Frank awakes with a start, eyes wide as he looks around and tries to get his bearings. He scrabbles for his gun, yelling.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen snapped awake and, upon seeing the Wytch out in the open in the warehouse, training took over.  She snapped her pistol out of its holster, flipping the safety off as she drew, and started unloading on it, the discharge echoing around the warehouse. 

*Spoiler*
Show

covering fire: dex + firearms (8d10)[*6*][*3*][*6*][*10*][*8*][*10*][*10*][*3*](56)
10 again: (8d10)[*7*][*10*][*2*][*1*][*9*][*2*][*5*][*3*](39)
pistol = +1 damage
Wytch needs to drop prone or take cover (within its movement) or take damage as rolled.  8 rounds remaining.

----------


## Bennosuke

The assault rifle thunders into life, pulsing hard against Jenn's shoulder. Though the two had spent hours cleaning up the warehouse floor, the weapon's fire explodes a cloud of dust and pulped concrete into the air. The Wytch lets out a shriek, though the noise is somewhere closer to a toad's croak. And like a toad, the abomination throws itself onto its own belly, arms and legs bending at odd angles as if it were preparing to hop on all fours. 

(OOC: The Wytch goes prone to avoid the damage... crazy roll)

Still crouched like a toad, the Wytch's head turns up and around to lock eyes with Jenn, its neck craning at an impossible angle with too many degrees, like an owl's. It shrieks again, and air within the factory seems to suddenly shift. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Wytch is spending 1WP and activating Hex, in an attempt to blind Jenn. TC, please roll your Stamina. While the tilt is technically supposed to last the scene, we'll say it lasts the difference in successes between the Wytch and Jenn's contested roll. The Wytch rolls (4d10)[*5*][*9*][*8*][*3*](25)

It is otherwise Frank's turn.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Jenn's ears only, the shriek because the cacophony of a brood of cawing ravens. The sounds somehow take over Jenn's vision, and for a second, everything is shimmering black feathers and ossified red-tipped beaks. The flock of birds gives way, and suddenly Jen finds herself standing back in the dream forest. Or not really. It is like a curtain containing the details of the forest have been dropped over her eyes. She can barely make out what is happening in the factory, and after a second, she realizes that her hearing is still located in reality, her foot falls echoing in the warehouse.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen put a hand in front of her eyes, then tried to rub them.  Panic set in and then she realized her eyes were in the forest but the rest of her was still in the warehouse.  It was disorienting too say the least. She shook her head and blinked to try and clear whatever it was, then moved behind cover (assuming she remembers where some is) or drops prone if she cant remember where it is or if it is not close.

Frank, I cant see! she said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank goes scrambling after the rifle, and swings it around to bear on the wytch, firing at the ugly thing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

dex+firearms+riflespecialty(5d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*][*8*][*8*](33)
ten again (5d10)[*9*][*2*][*2*][*7*][*7*](27)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Jeezus The hunting rifle is +4 damage. That's 7 bashing damage all together!)

The hunting rifle kicks hard against Frank's shoulder, roaring to life almost at the same time that the Wytch's whole body get's thrown sideways. There is an gout of black blood that explodes almost like a cloud from the wrinkled abomination, but the thing again lands back on all fours. 

Frank can hear Jenn's shouts from across the factory. 

(OOC: Back to Jenn, first round of being blinded)

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: Jeezus The hunting rifle is +4 damage. That's 7 bashing damage all together!)
> 
> The hunting rifle kicks hard against Frank's shoulder, roaring to life almost at the same time that the Wytch's whole body get's thrown sideways. There is an gout of black blood that explodes almost like a cloud from the wrinkled abomination, but the thing again lands back on all fours. 
> 
> Frank can hear Jenn's shouts from across the factory. 
> 
> (OOC: Back to Jenn, first round of being blinded)


Jen continues to rub her eyes.  If she is not behind cover she tries to crawl to some, dragging the assault rifle with her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Safe behind cover, Jenn brings her hands to her eyes as if to wipe away the illusion. To her dismay, if not horror, she can't even see her hands in front of her face. Without the visual feedback, she rubs to hard at first, and Jenn's skull explodes with pain, her vision faltering to pops of white and green light. But as this subsides, the horrible vision of the forest returns, filling Jenn's sight. 

On the killing floor, The Wytch rises from it's animal squat, one hand to the wound in its flabby side. As it finishes standing, the wound begins to close; finger-like tendrils of flesh moving to knot together and close the gaping hole. The Wytch's eyes fall on Frank, and again it shrieks and again the fabric of reality within the warehouse shudders. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Wytch spends two more WP, one to heal, one to cast Hex on Frank, again going for blinded. Daishain, please roll your stamina. The difference between the two rolls will determine if and how long the hex lasts. 

The Wytch rolls (4d10)[*4*][*3*][*9*][*1*](17) 

It will otherwise be Frank's turn. Don't forget some of the other tools at your disposal

----------


## Daishain

Frank shakes his head, dispelling the shadows that threatened to steal his vision, *"Come on Jen! Snap out of it! I need you!"*

He aims and fires once more

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Wanting to keep up the pressure for now, I'll go for the thermite when Jen's back in action.
second shot (5d10)[*6*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*3*](23)
ten again (5d10)[*4*][*1*][*9*][*6*][*3*](23)

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen popped up from behind cover and leveled her assault rifle, but unable to see, she didn't fire for fear of being tricked by the Wytch and shooting at Frank instead.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank rises from his spot and after aiming for a moment, fires again. The rifle kicks again, but this time The Wytch does not flinch as the bullet goes wide. The air is now filled with the smoke of gunfire, acrid  and metallic. 

Jenn still can't see.

Shrieking again, the Wytch charges Frank, moving in an almost simian loping gait. The animal noise from the creature again triggers the same shuddering of reality, causing the space within the warehouse to ripple under the weight of its will.

As the Wytch bares down on Frank, the impossible vision of the forest begins to clear from Jenn's vision

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Wytch will try to blind Frank one last time as it closes the gap on him. Again, Daishain, please roll stamina.

(4d10)[*3*][*1*][*9*][*8*](21) 

It will next be Jenn's turn and she will no longer be blind.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen's sight clears just as she sees the Wytch charging Frank.  She aims for a leg to try and holds her finger on the trigger as several rounds rattle off, to try and keep it from moving around too much.

*Spoiler*
Show

firearms + dex, medium burst +2 aim leg -2: (8d10)[*5*][*10*][*8*][*6*][*3*][*1*][*4*][*2*](39)
10 again: (8d10)[*6*][*2*][*3*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*9*][*9*](50)
2 successes + 3 damage for assault rifle, hopefully that does it for a leg wrack.

----------


## Daishain

Frank is just about to pull back for another shot when his vision blurs, carefully removing his finger from the trigger, he keeps a hold on his rifle and shakes his head, trying to dispel the illusions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not so lucky this time, blind for 2 rounds.

----------


## Bennosuke

The world warps and closes in on Frank as it had on Jenn. Rather than blackening, his vision is filled with the dark and claustrophobic forest, the ground festooned with the carcasses of rodents, the canopy above filled with black shining wriggling crows. 

But as her companion's vision clouds, Jenn's clears. The factory reappearing around her, Jenn sights the Wytch beginning to close in on Frank. She raises the assault rifle to her shoulder, and craning her eye to the sight, squeezes the trigger. The sudden crackle of repetitive gunfire fills her Jenn's ears, and each burst vibrates through her. 

A trail of bullets rip across the warehouse floor before tearing into the Wytch's sinewy leg, buckling it. Though the Wytch does not topple, it's ruined limb is clearly not functioning properly and it stumbles its way over to Frank. 

Though Frank cannot see the Wytch, he can feel it near; foul smelling hot breath, ragged wheezing breathes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Wytch takes 5 bashing, and takes Leg Wracked. It's speed is -1 and it takes -2 to all movement based rolls. It spends it's turn hobbling over to Frank, and is now technically in close combat range, which will be a problem with shooting at it.

However, it is now Frank's turn. Blind tilt applies if Frank is going to try to attack.

----------


## Daishain

Clutching his weapon, Frank does his best to scurry away from the foul presence, without stumbling over the various obstacles in the warehouse. This was definitely not going to plan...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wits+composure (5d10)[*5*][*4*][*3*][*2*][*8*](22)
ten again (5d10)[*9*][*3*][*1*][*10*][*9*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank scrambles back from the Wytch. He back pedals and fumbles, his arms flailing to help him keep his balance. But somehow he manages not to trip over anything as he just barely escapes the grasp of the Wytch. 

He goes back and back, till he hits the wall hard, thankfully managing not to smack the back of his head and knock himself out. 

(OOC: It is now Jenn's turn and thanks to Frank's roll, The Wytch is wide open)

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen takes aim and squeezes the trigger again, once again aiming for the Wytchs legs, hoping to do enough damage to immobilize it. 

*Spoiler*
Show

short burst: (7d10)[*6*][*2*][*6*][*10*][*9*][*6*][*6*](45)
10 again: (7d10)[*4*][*4*][*4*][*7*][*8*][*4*][*6*](37)

----------


## Bennosuke

As Frank pulls free from the limping Wytch, Jenn lightly squeezes the trigger. The assault rifle kicks for only an instant as it ejects a string of bullets, one or two of which find their target. Shuddering with the impact, The Wytch continues to pull itself forward with a single minded fury, till it is within nearly arms reach of Frank.

(OOC: Frank's turn again, one more round of being blind. Wytch takes 5 bashing but is still not dead.)

----------


## Daishain

Breathing hard, Frank listens as well as he can and tries to duck off to the side until his vision clears.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

wits+composure (5d10)[*6*][*9*][*7*][*4*][*1*](27)
ten again (5d10)[*4*][*1*][*8*][*2*][*1*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

Using the wall, Frank scrabbles away from the Wytch, his leading hand practically scraping itself raw. His hearing, dulled by the prior explosion of gunfire, Frank can hear ragged breathing but can't tell if it is his own, or the Wytch following him. It was still dark forest all around him. The earth was scattered with dull black feathers and stones and the crushed skulls of small animals. Frank stumbles across the wall till his hand hits something hard and metal. 

(OOC: Back to Jenn)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Using the wall, Frank scrabbles away from the Wytch, his leading hand practically scraping itself raw. His hearing, dulled by the prior explosion of gunfire, Frank can hear ragged breathing but can't tell if it is his own, or the Wytch following him. It was still dark forest all around him. The earth was scattered with dull black feathers and stones and the crushed skulls of small animals. Frank stumbles across the wall till his hand hits something hard and metal. 
> 
> (OOC: Back to Jenn)


As she started to run low on bullets in the magazine, Jen fired a single shot at the Wytch, again going for the legs.

*Spoiler*
Show

dex + firearms -2: (6d10)[*3*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*2*][*5*](21)
10 again: (6d10)[*7*][*7*][*5*][*3*][*9*][*6*](37)

----------


## Bennosuke

Jenn's shot hits the floor about a half foot wide of its target, kicking up a small cloud of dust. 

The Wytch continues to lumber towards Frank, dragging its mangled leg till it is nearly within grasping distance of the man, whose eyes finally clear. The forest apparition dissolves before Frank's eyes. As his vision clears, he finds himself staring down The Wytch, wide yellow eyes filled with hate and hunger as it shambles towards him awkwardly, arms extended out for his neck. Frank finds himself almost pinioned between a large rusted machine (maybe a press of some sort) and the charging Wytch; the wall on his left, and open warehouse to the right. 



(OOC: Frank's turn. Wytch is technically in close combat distance now)

----------


## Daishain

Shaking his head, Frank dodges off to the side, moving out towards the warehouse and towards where they'd stashed the thermite. They needed to end this quick, before either of them got blinded or caught up in those nasty claws...

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen drew a bead again on the Wytch and the assault rifle thundered.  If she could immobilize it, it would be a sitting duck for the thermite.

*Spoiler*
Show

aiming for legs again, medium burst: (8d10)[*5*][*9*][*9*][*9*][*7*][*1*][*4*][*1*](45)
10 again: (8d10)[*1*][*10*][*4*][*9*][*2*][*7*][*8*][*6*](47)
Edit: that should do for the 2nd leg wrack

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Sorry, I don't know why I missed this yesterday!)

The Wytch is moving so slowly now that the moment Frank pulls away, it almost feels like shooting fish in a barrel. The assault rifle kicks to life, and within a moment the Wytch is collapsing to the floor, both legs fully bucking out from under. The monster struggles to stand, shrieking in a tongue of animal sounds that echoes through the factory as the rapport of the automatic weapon fades away. The Wytch gets about halfway up on it's avian feet, before its knees buckle and it again topples over. 

(OOC: Back to Frank. We can assume Frank is able to reach the thermite with another half action, meaning he still has time to use his instant action)

----------


## Thundercracker

Frank! Its down and cant move, burn it now! Jen yelled to be heard over the ringing in her ears.

----------


## Daishain

Frank grabs the pvc pipe he'd spent the other day carefully filling with the flammable red powder and lights the little fuse, turning to roll it towards the Wytch's shattered feet, yelling out, *"Eyes!"* Even as he covers his own and drops to the floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

dex+athletics+WP (7d10)[*9*][*1*][*8*][*7*][*1*][*10*][*7*](43)
ten again (7d10)[*9*][*4*][*9*][*1*][*7*][*10*][*8*](48)

----------


## Bennosuke

The bomb explodes nearly on impact, as it thwaps against The Wytch's shoulder, bursting in a dazzling shower of flame that seems to immediately spread over the monster's body. The factory is suddenly filled with a shriek so loud that it drowns out all other sound; so impossibly loud that both Jen and Frank cannot help but covering their ears. The Wytch's agony seems to cause the entire warehouse space to shift and warp. The temperature in the warehouse rises as if the entire building were turned into an oven, and heat waves begin to distort the vision. The heat, and the shriek and the agony, all one growing. This goes on and on, growing hotter and hotter and louder and louder, the warehouse becoming some terrible imagination of hell, crescendo as the Wytch topples over in a mass of blackening fire. 

Maybe the event causes Jen and Frank to black out... or maybe reality just corrects itself; but when the two regain their faculties, the horror is over. The paper factory is nothing more than a paper factory, not an oven filled with a hellish nightmare scream. The bonfire that was The Wytch has gone out, leaving a burned mass on the factory floor.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The bomb explodes nearly on impact, as it thwaps against The Wytch's shoulder, bursting in a dazzling shower of flame that seems to immediately spread over the monster's body. The factory is suddenly filled with a shriek so loud that it drowns out all other sound; so impossibly loud that both Jen and Frank cannot help but covering their ears. The Wytch's agony seems to cause the entire warehouse space to shift and warp. The temperature in the warehouse rises as if the entire building were turned into an oven, and heat waves begin to distort the vision. The heat, and the shriek and the agony, all one growing. This goes on and on, growing hotter and hotter and louder and louder, the warehouse becoming some terrible imagination of hell, crescendo as the Wytch topples over in a mass of blackening fire. 
> 
> Maybe the event causes Jen and Frank to black out... or maybe reality just corrects itself; but when the two regain their faculties, the horror is over. The paper factory is nothing more than a paper factory, not an oven filled with a hellish nightmare scream. The bonfire that was The Wytch has gone out, leaving a burned mass on the factory floor.


Jen sighted in on where the Wytch had lain, then she slowly crept closer, carefully looking for signs of life even after all that. 
"Do you think we got it?" she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

As she creeps closer, Jen sees that all that is left is a deflated leathery hide of charred skin and feathers, absent of all bones. The smell coming from the corpse is atrocious; an acrid mix of sulfuric combustible chemicals and burned flesh.

----------


## Daishain

Frank slowly gets up and grabs a long rod, doing his best to keep his rifle on the thing one handed as he pokes at the mess with the length in his other hand. *"Sure looks dead."* He then frowns, *"Why is there skin and feathers here but not the bones?"*

Shaking his head he looks at Jen, fighting against a smile, *"Whatever. Don't think we can relax quite yet, but it looks like it might be over."*

----------


## Bennosuke

To Frank's relief, nothing wriggles or squirms when he prods the emptied corpse.

----------


## Daishain

*"We should probably clean up, and clear out. Someone might have heard something and reported the noise. I doubt the cops will be in a hurry to come back out here, but we ought to leave little trace if they do."* Frank grabs some plastic trash bags and starts scraping what was left of the Wytch into one of them, careful not to touch it even with gloved hands

----------


## Bennosuke

The two begin cleaning up, though of course eventually all that's left is the remnants of The Wytch's corpse; the flaccid pile of skin and feathers, leaving the two with the question of what they are going to do with the remains.

Just as the two are left with this question, the sound of police sirens begins to grow somewhere in the distance.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The two begin cleaning up, though of course eventually all that's left is the remnants of The Wytch's corpse; the flaccid pile of skin and feathers, leaving the two with the question of what they are going to do with the remains.
> 
> Just as the two are left with this question, the sound of police sirens begins to grow somewhere in the distance.


"Damn," Jen said, "what do you say we get the rest of the thermite and burn what's left?"

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods hurriedly, *"Grab the rest of our stuff, and lets get the hell out of here."* He takes the bucket they'd mixed the thermite in and pours it over the Wytch's remains, setting it on fire he turns and moves to help Jen hustle the rest of it out the back way. He did NOT want to have to explain this to the cops.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank nods hurriedly, *"Grab the rest of our stuff, and lets get the hell out of here."* He takes the bucket they'd mixed the thermite in and pours it over the Wytch's remains, setting it on fire he turns and moves to help Jen hustle the rest of it out the back way. He did NOT want to have to explain this to the cops.


While Frank burns whats left, Jen tries to pick up as many shell casings as she can, so its not immediately obvious someone unloaded an entire magazine in the warehouse.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 2 Scene i*

_The fallen angel becomes a malignant devil. Yet even that enemy of God and man had friends and associates in his desolation; I am alone.
― Mary Shelley, Frankenstein

"I sometimes think if we knew all, we should be more glad to get away.
-Robert Louis Stevenson, The Strange Case of Dr. Jeckyll and Mr. Hyde_

There had been several oddities and frustrations in the coming weeks after what had been one of the mast exciting and dangerous moments in Jen and Frank's lives. For Jen, she had begun receiving text messages from a blocked number. She had received about a text or two a day, and the messages generally included the two main thoughts; gratitude (though it was never clear for what), and the need of help.

_How has Jen replied to these?_ 

For Frank, Clarissa and Neil continued to be behaving... oddly. They were hard to get a hold of, and Frank had received text messages from his daughter, noting concern that "mom wasn't acting right". 

_How does Frank address this problem?_

Otherwise, Jen had gotten a hold of The Brotherhood of Mather after a number of days. Bill, their leader, had been very excited initially, but then began insisting that the two come up to Salem to "prove it", and tell him more in person about what happened. Though Jen had a date with Caitlyn that night, and Frank would be picking up the girls that night, the two agreed to get there by midday, given it was a few hours' drive. 

The town of Salem was as quiet during the day as it was at night. The streets were practically empty and most of the buildings were boarded up. Parking was easy on Main Street, and standing outside the Church of Saint George, they could see the doors were open, and several cars had parked in front.

----------


## Daishain

Frank would spend some time getting a little more details about the changes in Clarissa's behavior, wanting to keep an eye on things, but if it didn't seem threatening he'd otherwise focus on helping his girls. Things had gotten heated enough the last time he'd confronted them, no need to poke that bear again if it wasn't needed.

In Salem he sighs as he turns the truck engine off. *"Gotta say, I'd kind of hoped not to deal with these bozos again. But I suppose we do at least owe them an accounting of things."*

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Please give me a Wits + Empathy roll to get a sense of Clarissa's behaviors without "poking the bear")

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Jen ignores the number at first, and then after a few days she tries to text back and say they've got the wrong number.  

She looked out at the town as they drove up to meet the Brotherhood.

"We owe them this at least, if it wasn't for them we'd probably be dead," Jen said, "after this though I think I'm done with them."

----------


## Bennosuke

When Jen replies to the strange text messages, she gets an almost immediate reply. The text reads, "_Lol. I know who you are Jen, and you know me. I helped you recently, now I'm just asking for a little favor._" This is followed by a second message, "_I don't trust texts or cellphones. Could be bugged. Call..._" The text includes a phone number with a 000 area code.

(OOC: Waiting for you guys to say you are going into the church, as I know you don't want me to make assumptions about your characters' actions)

----------


## Thundercracker

> When Jen replies to the strange text messages, she gets an almost immediate reply. The text reads, "_Lol. I know who you are Jen, and you know me. I helped you recently, now I'm just asking for a little favor._" This is followed by a second message, "_I don't trust texts or cellphones. Could be bugged. Call..._" The text includes a phone number with a 000 area code.
> 
> (OOC: Waiting for you guys to say you are going into the church, as I know you don't want me to make assumptions about your characters' actions)


Jen folded her phone.  Shes call the mysterious texter later, after they left the town.

Ready to head in?  Why do I feel like Im headed into a timeshare pitch? Jen asked.

Assuming Frank doesnt say anything to cause her to wait, shell head up to the door of the church and knock (or walk in if the door is open).

----------


## Bennosuke

As Jen and Frank ascend the stairs to the church, they see Arnold and Alexandra in the Nave. Based on their posture and expressions it looks like they are arguing under their breath, until the catch sight of the two approaching. Wearing the face of people caught with their pants down, Alexandra says, "*I see you two finally came.*" She's wearing forest colored overalls over a hole-filled white work shirt.

----------


## Thundercracker

> As Jen and Frank ascend the stairs to the church, they see Arnold and Alexandra in the Nave. Based on their posture and expressions it looks like they are arguing under their breath, until the catch sight of the two approaching. Wearing the face of people caught with their pants down, Alexandra says, "*I see you two finally came.*" She's wearing forest colored overalls over a hole-filled white work shirt.


Yeah, just wanted to say thank you for everything and answer any more questions yall might have, Jen said, seems kind of surreal now, but we wont forget what you did for us.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ignoring the show of gratitude, Alexandra says, "*Father Bill's been waiting for you. We're all looking forward to hearing about how you... did what you claim to have done.*" It's clear by her tone that she might be skeptical that the Wytch was defeated by Jen and Frank. 

"*Come on,*" Arnold says with a nod of his head, gesturing for the others to follow, perhaps attempting to intervene on any potential conflict. Assuming the two come willingly, he leads the group through the nave to a row of benches by the alter where Bill and some of the other members of The Brotherhood of Mather are congregated. They all rise in advance of the approaching group, and as they get near, Bill rushes forward to greet Frank and Jen. He offers the two a meaty and rough hand to shake, though he seems to direct his attention towards Frank. "*Welcome, welcome back,*" he says with a grin, and pauses to let the others gathered mumble their hellos. He clasps his hands together and says eagerly, "*So, I hear you might have some exciting news for us? If what you claim is true, you two have made an amazing accomplishment!*"

----------


## Daishain

*"Pretty sure we'd be dead by now if we failed"* Frank says dryly. *"At the very least, if that thing somehow survived being reduced to ash, she's been leaving us alone ever since, and I didn't get the impression that they're the live and let live sort."

"Might be worth checking out the Crone tree. If there's any part that persisted, its probably there."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill and the others listen raptly to Karl. After he mentions "live and let live sort", Bill interjects. "*So what happened exactly? Tell us everything!*" he says excitedly, though there might be a hint of skepticism in his voice.

When Karl mentions going back to the Grandfather tree, the members of The Brotherhood cast nervous and furtive glances at each other.

----------


## Daishain

Frank scratches his chin, *"Well we spent a good week or so running around, took a trip out to the reservation to try and track down more about the original legends. Unfortunately that was more interesting than useful, it seems the tribe's lost the last of their story keepers who might have known more."

"Anyways, we had a couple of thoughts on trapping or otherwise dealing with it, but none of them seemed very likely to work. I mean, there was this thing with an iron box, but we were stuck figuring out how to get her into it. Anyways, we eventually decided that, since it did bleed, even if it did ignore a couple of bullets here and there, it was worth trying a lot more direct force. We figured that whatever was tried before, it seemed unlikely that whoever tried it had heavy firearms and thermite, which we could get. Jen knows a gun guy, and I work with thermite in my job."

"Found an old warehouse, set it up nicely, and then camped out there until she came for us. Bitch tried to get me to lay with her in a dream, I'm still having nightmares about that bit."

"Anyways when we got out of the dreams, Jen had the machine gun and kept laying down the fire. Amazing shooting, she tore that bitch's legs to shreds. Then when she could hardly move, I set the thermite bomb off on top of her. That stuff burns at over three thousand degrees Celsius, wasn't much left when the smoke cleared. Finished burning the remaining scraps and legged it before the cops showed. Not much more to tell, spent the week after that laying low and watching out for any signs that what we did wasn't enough."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The members of the Brotherhood listen raptly to Frank's telling of the battle with wide eyes and an almost comically innocent credulity. Both Jen and Frank got the sense they could say just about anything and the others would believe it. Only Alexandra seems unimpressed or skeptical, her eyebrow raised and eyes rolling every so often during the telling. When Frank is finished, before anyone else can speak up, she crosses her arms over her chest and spits out a sarcastic, "*Cool,*" before her voice hardens and she says, "*Do you have any proof?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> The members of the Brotherhood listen raptly to Frank's telling of the battle with wide eyes and an almost comically innocent credulity. Both Jen and Frank got the sense they could say just about anything and the others would believe it. Only Alexandra seems unimpressed or skeptical, her eyebrow raised and eyes rolling every so often during the telling. When Frank is finished, before anyone else can speak up, she crosses her arms over her chest and spits out a sarcastic, "*Cool,*" before her voice hardens and she says, "*Do you have any proof?*"


Jen thought about it for a few seconds.

Dont think so, she replied, there might be something on camera at a club where the Wytch ambushed me, I didnt bother to check.  We beat it from the cops and havent been back to the warehouse since, and Im not trying to get arrested.

She turned to Frank. 
Might be a good idea to check the tree though, in case it like regenerates or something, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Scowling, Alexandra steps forward, but Bill steps in front of her and interjects before she can protest. "*I understand your skepticism,*" he says to his companion, but turning to Frank and Jen says, "*though of course some proof would have been preferred.*" Extending his arms to the entire group and with an excited grin says, "*Perhaps we can all go to the tree together. I'm sure you will want the closure, and if there was any sign that The Wytch's powers were ended... well that would be a GREAT sign.*" He looks to the two guests expectantly.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Scowling, Alexandra steps forward, but Bill steps in front of her and interjects before she can protest. "*I understand your skepticism,*" he says to his companion, but turning to Frank and Jen says, "*though of course some proof would have been preferred.*" Extending his arms to the entire group and with an excited grin says, "*Perhaps we can all go to the tree together. I'm sure you will want the closure, and if there was any sign that The Wytch's powers were ended... well that would be a GREAT sign.*" He looks to the two guests expectantly.


Jen looked over at Frank.  

I dont have any plans she said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank sighs, *"Honestly I'd hoped never to get anywhere near that place again, but I suppose it beats wondering if she could come back at some point."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I mean, I didn't mean we had to go now,*" Bill says, but something about his grin and the look in his eyes says otherwise, "*though I imagine it would be a pain for you two to have to drive all the way back here another night. It's not even a half hour drive to the park.*" Bill let's his voice trail off, clearly inviting the two to agree with his suggestion.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*I mean, I didn't mean we had to go now,*" Bill says, but something about his grin and the look in his eyes says otherwise, "*though I imagine it would be a pain for you two to have to drive all the way back here another night. It's not even a half hour drive to the park.*" Bill let's his voice trail off, clearly inviting the two to agree with his suggestion.


"Honestly I'd rather go with all y'all than by myself, let's do it," Jen said.

----------


## Daishain

Frank reluctantly nods, *"If we're doing this, best to get it over with."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Great,*" says Bill with a satisfied grin. Turning to his "congregation" he says, "*Let's get our gear and head out. Bring everything. Let's go, fast as we can.*" The brotherhood members begin a hurried preparation, hustling to and fro from a series of offices and closets and creating a pile of disparate large duffle bags at the foot of the dais. 

Once brought forth, Bill and another member inspect the contents of each bag, whispering to each other and nodding with approval. Looking up from his work, Bill says to Jen and Frank, "*We can meet you there if you want. You know the park's main parking lot, right? It's gonna take us another ten to fifteen to get all our gear ready.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Great,*" says Bill with a satisfied grin. Turning to his "congregation" he says, "*Let's get our gear and head out. Bring everything. Let's go, fast as we can.*" The brotherhood members begin a hurried preparation, hustling to and fro from a series of offices and closets and creating a pile of disparate large duffle bags at the foot of the dais. 
> 
> Once brought forth, Bill and another member inspect the contents of each bag, whispering to each other and nodding with approval. Looking up from his work, Bill says to Jen and Frank, "*We can meet you there if you want. You know the park's main parking lot, right? It's gonna take us another ten to fifteen to get all our gear ready.*"


Sure, meet you there, Jen said.  She didnt plan on returning here once they verified nothing odd was happening at the park.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Unless Daishain has anything else) 

Frank and Jen head back to their car, and take the drive back to Lytchwood Park. The Eastern parking lot is respectably full. Families pulling up with their bratty kids to go camping, young couples arrived for a hike with their dog; people going about their lives without any sense that something could be terribly wrong. 

It takes a moment to find a parking spot. Next to the dirt path entering into the park is the familiar big green sign with yellow/gold lettering that reads "WELCOME TO LYCHWOOD PARK". However, the paint has faded and peeled away since last time they were here. Looks like Ranger Mitch hasn't been back much.

With the bit of time before the Brotherhood members get here, Jen and Frank are free to prepare however they would like for their trip out to The Crone. Or they can simply wait for the rednecks to arrive.

----------


## Daishain

Frank gets his hunting rifle out. Its already loaded. In normal times the weapon stayed unloaded in a dry storage space in his workshop unless he was actually hunting, but things hadn't been normal since the last time he had wandered out this way.

He looks to Jen and mutters apologetically as he pulls out a bit of red ochre, wetting the powder and dipping a thin stick into the mudlike mix, *"Just um... in case. Can I see your hand?"* *If she agrees he mutters a few words as he carefully sketches a pair of arrows facing each other, with a dot in between, on the back of her hand, before doing the same on his own. *"Its a symbol supposed to ward against evil spirits. Who knows if it actually works, but I'm a bit past assuming there's nothing real behind these traditions. Don't worry if it starts flaking off, the color will stay for this trip at least."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figure as part of that occult learning Frank focused a little on Native American wards and rituals given the nature of the first foe. Thought it would be a good detail. Apologies if I'm butchering anything.

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah, I have garlic on windowsills at my house now, so Jen said as she accepted the drawing. 

What do you think is taking them so long? she asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

To be honest, not only am I okay with it, but I love the idea. Just in case it's useful, can I have you roll for Karl Presence + Occult? 

I'm going to actually let the two characters interact for a moment, since we haven't really allowed that... though I assume we were hinting at having the Brotherhood show up now. You know, encourage some roleplaying ect.

----------


## Daishain

Frank shrugs, *"Might be gathering up more of their people, I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted all hands on deck for this. We might have half the town coming this way."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Presence+occult (2d10)[*7*][*3*](10)

----------


## Bennosuke

Soon enough a train of beat up vehicles; mud splashed pick-ups, rusted GM sedans, and even a Nissan SUV. Most of them are decorated with Blue Lives and NRA bumper stickers, and one particularly rustic pick-up even has a large Confederate flag painted along the side. The train of cars meander into the lot, parking here and there, mostly clustering next to each other when possible. 

The Brotherhood members file out of the cars. Frank and Jen don't recognize anyone new. While a few wave at or acknowledge Jen and Frank, most of them busy themselves unloading their trucks. Along with a number of boxes and duffle bags, they unload a series of black hard-shell rifle cases; enough to arm a small militia. A few even unload pitch forks. Bill trots up to  Frank and Jen, a three pronged pitch fork thrown over his shoulder. "*Sorry it took so long,*" he says with a grin, proudly watching the Brotherhood members unloading their impressive armory, "*are you two ready?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

Jeez, Jen said as they unloaded the weapons, I guess you guys take the better have it and not need it saying pretty seriously.

Im ready when yall are, she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill chuckles and in reply says, "*It's not just weapons. We've got some of our tracking technologies and the like. We've built quite a collection of gear.*" He grins proudly at this. "*Alright, let's go,*" he says, both to Jen and Frank and to the rest of his crew. Most of the Brotherhood members have made no effort to blend in or hide what they are doing. Turning back to the two outsiders, he says, "*We can lead, unless there's any reason you want to.*"

The the Brotherhood members begin to make their way to the park's entrance, several of them pull out contraptions; some rather mundane like compasses and maps, and others more strange. Allison pulls out a Y-shaped wooden stick, festooned with string hung white feathers. With dead serious, she holds it out in front of her like a dowsing rod. Another member, this one less familiar looking, pulls out a contraption that looks like a cheap purple plastic dust-buster attached to a tablet screen via a number of monitors. Others strap rifles across their backs, many military grade weapons that are clearly for more than just hunting. They march through the park in the middle of the day without any concern for alarming the public. Sure enough, things are spread out enough that rarely does the group even come across other hikers, and when they do, the mob of armed occultists are given a wide berth and some concerned glances.

Bill's associates lead Frank and Jen out towards the old grandfather oak tree. The surroundings get more and more familiar, and as the group approaches the brotherhood members grow silent. Tension strings its way through the group. Several of the occultists even get a little jumpy. As the forest floor slowly becomes blanketed with the familiar black crow's feathers that both Jen and Frank had seen the last time they had come, Bill stops, holding up his fist in a mock-military gesture for the group to stop and be silent. His heavy brown eyebrows knitting together, he says in a hushed voice, "*Hear that?*"

If Jen and Frank listen they will hear little sound. It takes a moment to register. The last time they had come to The Crone, they had been greeted by a terrible chorus of screeches and crow caws. Every branch of The Crone had been covered in the black birds, and they could be heard from almost a half mile out- before the Crone even became visible. But now, there was nothing.

----------


## Thundercracker

I dont hear anything, Jen said, no crows.

She walked around the base of the tree to see if she noticed anything.

----------


## Daishain

Frank eyes the arsenal askance, choosing not to say anything. They could've definitely used that kind of gear... he still remembers how close things had gotten. Instead he just waves for them to go ahead when they ask about taking the lead.

Near the crone, he takes a breath and sighs with some relief. He'd been tense the whole way up here. *"Well that sure sounds like a good sign to me."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen leads the way the next half mile or so to the base of the tree. As before, the tree line thins out to a massive clearing as the grandfather tree comes into view. Though the forest floor is still covered in black feathers and milky white bird droppings, there is not a single crow to be seen. Before, the tree's bark had been covered in thick sheets of fuzzy dark green moss, but it appears that much of this has died and begun falling off in big clumps, now rotting at the base of the tree. Dirty white streaks run through the denuded areas along the tree's surface, and without the murder of birds, the branches droop naked and leafless. Several branches thicker than a man's thigh have crashed to the ground around the tree, their cores soft and maggot infested. "*Well ****,*" Bill says, breaking the silence as he strokes his receding hairline and grey ponytail.

Other members of the Brotherhood begin circling the tree. Those with their strange devices waving them around or bending over to study or collect samples.

----------


## Daishain

*"You'll forgive me if I don't get any closer to that thing, but it looks to me like the only threat that tree poses now is falling on somebody."* Frank looks around to Jen, then the others, checking to see if they harbored any concerns.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"You'll forgive me if I don't get any closer to that thing, but it looks to me like the only threat that tree poses now is falling on somebody."* Frank looks around to Jen, then the others, checking to see if they harbored any concerns.


"What are those?" Jen asked as she pointed to the devices the Brotherhood were using.

Regarding the tree: "Looks dead to me, and all the crows are gone," Jen said, "only question for me is should we leave it standing or cut it down?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill turns to Frank and in reply says, "*Well I guess I don't blame ya!*" He slaps the man on the back and chuckles. "*Though I guess there's no sign of the Wytch and all... maybe no reason to get superstitious now.*" 

He yells over to one of the brotherhood members with the vacuum-like device, a wiry man with sand colored hair the same tone as his skin, "*What ya getting there Sam?*" 

The man turns to Bill and gives him a grin filled with crooked yellow teeth, and hollers back, "*Reading no activity! Ding dong man, ding dong!*" 

Bill turns back to Frank and Jen and says, "*I think you two really did it. Amazing!*" 

To Jen he replies with a hint of pride, "*They're ectoplasm readers. Designed the first one myself!*" To her other remark he says, "*Probably wouldn't be able to get away with cutting it down. But we'll core some samples to study for sure.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen Gibbs*

Ectoplasm huh.., does it really work? Jen asked.

She looked around for signs of the hanging symbols that used to be everywhere, or any indication of where the crows might have gone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill replies, "*It's getting no reading now, right?*" his grin widening at his own joke. 

Looking around, Jen finds no overt signs of change, other than the wilted nature of the tree and the lack of crows. The ground is still littered with feathers, and small bones, and bird droppings. If there is any unease, it is the natural response to the novel silence, rather than the gut twisting surreal feeling that Jen had experienced when she had been trapped on that impossible island with The Wytch.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen kicked at some of the animal bones with the toe of her boot.

"So uhh.., now what?" she asked Bill.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill grins at this and excitedly replies, "*Well, we will take as many samples as we can and document our findings. We've brought a couple of motion activated ground cams, which we'll set up around the tree. We did this before but they kept short circuiting... the Wytch obviously. I suspect if we don't have that problem, that would be a good sign as well. We'll keep watch and keep our fingers crossed and hopefully you two did accomplish the impossible!*" He actually crosses his fingers on both hands, holding them up for Jen and Frank to see. "*And of course, if there's anything you want to check, or if you want to suggest anything, I'm all ears,*" he says earnestly.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill grins at this and excitedly replies, "*Well, we will take as many samples as we can and document our findings. We've brought a couple of motion activated ground cams, which we'll set up around the tree. We did this before but they kept short circuiting... the Wytch obviously. I suspect if we don't have that problem, that would be a good sign as well. We'll keep watch and keep our fingers crossed and hopefully you two did accomplish the impossible!*" He actually crosses his fingers on both hands, holding them up for Jen and Frank to see. "*And of course, if there's anything you want to check, or if you want to suggest anything, I'm all ears,*" he says earnestly.


"I'm new at this," Jen replied, "...oh wait, I've been receiving these weird text messages, do you know anything about this?" 
Jen showed the messages to Bill.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill does not seem too surprised about Jen's reply. But when he takes a look at Jen's phone, he gives her a baffled look, his eyebrows raising and his lips pulling tight. With a shrug he says, "*Secret admirer?*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank watches the others scurry around with some interest. When Bill asks for suggestions he shrugs and states, *"Perhaps it would help if you encouraged the growth of other, healthier plant life? Bury what's here beneath healthy forest, and do what you can to dissuade locals from doing those sacrifices."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill does not seem too surprised about Jen's reply. But when he takes a look at Jen's phone, he gives her a baffled look, his eyebrows raising and his lips pulling tight. With a shrug he says, "*Secret admirer?*"


"Yeah, apparently," Jen said.  She frowned and tucked her phone away. 

She nodded at Frank's suggestion; honestly the thought of fixing up the area hadn't even crossed her mind.

----------


## Bennosuke

Frank's comment seems to make Bill a little uncomfortable. He takes a deep breath out before replying, his fists clenching then unclenching. "*Eh, I know you're not from around here... so maybe you don't understand... but the folks around here are real insular, real secretive. I uh, I don't think anyone's gonna convince them to stop their offerings... no one would even admit they're doing it around here. Though hopefully, if the Wytch is dead, then the practice will just die out, since it should just stop working.*" He gives an uncomfortable chuckle and adds, "*Also... we aren't exactly the most popular church around, if you know what I mean.*" 

(OOC: Very happy to continue this conversation, but please let me know if/when you want to move on)

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, *"Yeah, I guess that makes sense. Just figured if anything might bring her back in spite of it all it might be further sacrifice."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm good to move on if you are

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank nods, *"Yeah, I guess that makes sense. Just figured if anything might bring her back in spite of it all it might be further sacrifice."*
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> I'm good to move on if you are


Jen nodded her agreement.  
"I feel like ice cream, does anyone want ice cream?" she said.

*Spoiler*
Show

Also ready to move on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill chuckles at Jen's suggestion and replies, "*There's actually no ice cream shop in Salem. There was a Baskin Robins but it closed down. I suppose we can pick something up at the Schnucks, but...*" and it's clear he might not be too enthusiastic about this either.

They watch for a little while longer as the brotherhood members enthusiastically finish collecting data. The energy among the group is still high as they make their way back through the woods. The trek is uneventful, though chatter remains high among the party as brotherhood members excitedly posit what this all might mean. 

Back at the parking lot, Bill takes a moment to pull Jen and Frank aside. There is a serious expression on his face, his bushy eyebrows knit together, though he is still smiling. "*This is all really great. You two have accomplished something we as a group have been struggling with for a long time,*" he says in a hushed voice, offering a handshake again to each. "*To be honest,*" he says, voice still hushed though now his expression becomes almost pained, "*I'm not really sure what we're gonna do if it turns out you guys succeeded. Our whole purpose was in monitoring and combating the Wytch.*" He sighs, his eyes drifting off to where the rest of his associates are loading up their vans. Turning back to Frank and Jen he says, "*Anyways, I'll let you know what we end up finding from everything we gathered today. Um... I feel like I should offer it again. After everything accomplished, you two should fully join our ranks. We'd love to have you as full members of the Brotherhood of Mather.*" He scans Jen and Frank, nervous of how they may take his offer.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill chuckles at Jen's suggestion and replies, "*There's actually no ice cream shop in Salem. There was a Baskin Robins but it closed down. I suppose we can pick something up at the Schnucks, but...*" and it's clear he might not be too enthusiastic about this either.
> 
> They watch for a little while longer as the brotherhood members enthusiastically finish collecting data. The energy among the group is still high as they make their way back through the woods. The trek is uneventful, though chatter remains high among the party as brotherhood members excitedly posit what this all might mean. 
> 
> Back at the parking lot, Bill takes a moment to pull Jen and Frank aside. There is a serious expression on his face, his bushy eyebrows knit together, though he is still smiling. "*This is all really great. You two have accomplished something we as a group have been struggling with for a long time,*" he says in a hushed voice, offering a handshake again to each. "*To be honest,*" he says, voice still hushed though now his expression becomes almost pained, "*I'm not really sure what we're gonna do if it turns out you guys succeeded. Our whole purpose was in monitoring and combating the Wytch.*" He sighs, his eyes drifting off to where the rest of his associates are loading up their vans. Turning back to Frank and Jen he says, "*Anyways, I'll let you know what we end up finding from everything we gathered today. Um... I feel like I should offer it again. After everything accomplished, you two should fully join our ranks. We'd love to have you as full members of the Brotherhood of Mather.*" He scans Jen and Frank, nervous of how they may take his offer.


"Hey look... like we said before, we never would have been able to do it without your help," Jen said. 
"Ehh, can I think about it?" Jen replied to the request to join, "I like to sleep on things like this."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sure, no problem,*" Bill says with a nod of his head, though his expression betrays a hint of disappointment. He turns to Frank and says, "*And you? I assume you two aren't like a obligatory couple or something?*" The question has little optimism in it.

----------


## Daishain

Frank gives a mild smirk at that, *"We're good friends but not a couple. Still, I'd been hoping to be done with this sort of stuff so I'll have to think on that as well."*

His expression turns serious again, *"That said, I don't think any of us can decide to be complacent, at least not yet. Even if the wytch is truly gone forever, what else is out there? How about that be the focus for your group for a while, finding out what other cryptids might actually exist as a threat. Member or not I'm willing to help with such efforts."

"Come to think of it, it seems very unlikely that this group is unique, it might actually be faster to try and make contact with other organizations and share information."*

----------


## Bennosuke

> His expression turns serious again, "That said, I don't think any of us can decide to be complacent, at least not yet. Even if the wytch is truly gone forever, what else is out there? How about that be the focus for your group for a while, finding out what other cryptids might actually exist as a threat. Member or not I'm willing to help with such efforts."


Still failing to hide his disappointment, Bill replies, "*Yeah, sure. That... sounds fine.*" But when Frank mentions making contact with other organizations, his countenance darkens. Between clenched teeth Bill says, "*You've found out about Them.*" The remark part accusation, part question.

----------


## Daishain

Frank blinks at the display, *"We haven't found out about anything along those lines, I was just making a guess, looks like I was right. I take it you do know of at least one such group but are not on friendly terms?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill's eyebrows raise for just a moment, a look of distrust or maybe disbelief. He runs his tongue across his yellow teeth, then replies almost hesitantly, "*Yeah, there's a group out your way in St. Louis. Not members of the Brotherhood of Mather, but something similar... well kinda. They're, well they're kinda pretentious *******s.*" There's no humor in his words.

----------


## Daishain

*"I see. We haven't heard from them. Either they didn't catch wind of our exploits or they decided to stay hands off. Pretentious or not, I would like to learn more about what information they have if that can be arranged. I don't want to get in trouble stumbling into the wrong place again."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bill grimaces, and it is clear he does not appreciate Frank's response, but he says, "*They call themselves The Lodge, I believe.*" He takes a deep breath in and out and scratches his beard. "*I don't have any of their contacts... but if you really want, I can give you the address of their headquarters.*"

Assuming Frank asks for this, Bill provides the address. A quick check of the map shows that The Lodge are located in a residential part of the Central West End; looks like a wealthy part of the neighborhood as well.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bill grimaces, and it is clear he does not appreciate Frank's response, but he says, "*They call themselves The Lodge, I believe.*" He takes a deep breath in and out and scratches his beard. "*I don't have any of their contacts... but if you really want, I can give you the address of their headquarters.*"
> 
> Assuming Frank asks for this, Bill provides the address. A quick check of the map shows that The Lodge are located in a residential part of the Central West End; looks like a wealthy part of the neighborhood as well.


Jen wasn't even sure she wanted to keep in touch with the brotherhood of Mather, much less get entangled with another weird cult-militia, but obviously Frank wanted to figure something out so she kept quiet.

----------


## Daishain

Frank nods, *"Thanks."*

He looks around at the scene, *"If that's all, I'd like to get home and try to put this whole mess behind me."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Jen and Frank say their final goodbyes to Bill and the others, before getting into their car and hopefully putting Salem and Lytchwood behind themselves for good. 

About fifteen minutes out from the park, when Jen's phone apparently regains reception, it lights up with a series of texts. Jen immediately recognizes the unfamiliar number from the strange messages she had been receiving lately. They read, "_I need your help Jen,_" "_I know you've read these,_" "_You have helped me before. I can't tell you who this is, but can we please just meet in person?_" 

(OOC: Outside of this, I leave it up to you two if the characters want to discuss other things further in game, or if you want to skip to being back in St. Louis. If you want to move forward to being back in St. Louis, please tell me what you will be doing when you get back)

----------


## Daishain

Frank is grinning a bit as they get back in the truck, more than glad to have this confirmation that the Wytch really was gone. He glances over at Jen as she checks her phone, *"More messages from your secret admirer?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank is grinning a bit as they get back in the truck, more than glad to have this confirmation that the Wytch really was gone. He glances over at Jen as she checks her phone, *"More messages from your secret admirer?"*


Yeah, Jen replied, Im gonna get them to call me.

Call me first. Jen replied.

----------


## Bennosuke

About a minute passes before a text comes from a different unidentified number. This one reads, "_It might not be safe._" Then another message comes from a third number, "_Be careful what you say._"

Moments after Jenn has finished reading this text, her phone starts to ring, but something about the ringtone is off, as if her phone were starting to malfunction. The message on the screen simply reads, "Unknown Number"

----------


## Thundercracker

> About a minute passes before a text comes from a different unidentified number. This one reads, "_It might not be safe._" Then another message comes from a third number, "_Be careful what you say._"
> 
> Moments after Jenn has finished reading this text, her phone starts to ring, but something about the ringtone is off, as if her phone were starting to malfunction. The message on the screen simply reads, "Unknown Number"


Hello. Jen said as she picked up.  She motioned for Frank to drive.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Jenn?*" A male voice asks. It's familiar, but Jenn can't immediately place it, and there's something strange about the way the man says her name. Not waiting for a response, the voice says, "*It might not be safe to talk here for long. Can you meet? Maybe tonight?*" 

(@TC: Feel free to give me a Wits + Composure (perception) roll)

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Jenn?*" A male voice asks. It's familiar, but Jenn can't immediately place it, and there's something strange about the way the man says her name. Not waiting for a response, the voice says, "*It might not be safe to talk here for long. Can you meet? Maybe tonight?*" 
> 
> (@TC: Feel free to give me a Wits + Composure (perception) roll)


"Should be okay," Jen replied, "I wasn't sure if I should respond... just out of curiosity, what was your plan if I didn't?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

wits + composure: (5d10)[*10*][*6*][*9*][*10*][*10*](45)
10 again: (5d10)[*7*][*2*][*2*][*1*][*6*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes a moment, but then Jenn places the voice. Seth Rogers. An image flashes in Jenn's minds eye of a greasy skinny man with a greasy long pony tail and a thin mustache  over yellowing buck teeth. He was known by an acquaintance of a friend, and it had been through him that Jenn had managed to purchase the assault rifle used in the fight against The Wytch. Fortunately, the interaction with Seth had been short, but he had still managed to make Jenn's skin crawl. She barely knew him, but wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a pedophile, or a drug addict, or maybe a neon nazi. 

But something was off about his voice, it was flat and mechanical, like a computer program mimicking him or something. He doesn't answer Jenn's question only hastily replying to her affirmation. "*Where we met last? 6:30?*" They had met in the parking lot outside a Walgreens North of Delmar, where Seth and she had been the two whitest people in the neighborhood that time of night.

----------


## Thundercracker

> It takes a moment, but then Jenn places the voice. Seth Rogers. An image flashes in Jenn's minds eye of a greasy skinny man with a greasy long pony tail and a thin mustache  over yellowing buck teeth. He was known by an acquaintance of a friend, and it had been through him that Jenn had managed to purchase the assault rifle used in the fight against The Wytch. Fortunately, the interaction with Seth had been short, but he had still managed to make Jenn's skin crawl. She barely knew him, but wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a pedophile, or a drug addict, or maybe a neon nazi. 
> 
> But something was off about his voice, it was flat and mechanical, like a computer program mimicking him or something. He doesn't answer Jenn's question only hastily replying to her affirmation. "*Where we met last? 6:30?*" They had met in the parking lot outside a Walgreens North of Delmar, where Seth and she had been the two whitest people in the neighborhood that time of night.


Were not meeting at the same spot, thats just lazy, Jen said, call me at 620.  

She will use the intervening time to find a place to meet in Delmar, either a diner or a Starbucks.

After the call, she turned to Frank: busy tonight?

----------


## Bennosuke

Before Jenn can hang up, the man on the other end says, "*Okay, but you can't say the location, or text it! They might be listening. That's why I suggested... our prior meeting spot.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"Pretty sure I can clear my schedule. So who is this guy anyways? I take it you've met him before if you're talking about a previous meeting point."* Frank keeps his eyes on the road, but he's more than a little curious as to what was going on.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Pretty sure I can clear my schedule. So who is this guy anyways? I take it you've met him before if you're talking about a previous meeting point."* Frank keeps his eyes on the road, but he's more than a little curious as to what was going on.


Hes the guy I bought the rifle from, Jen replied, says he needs some help.  Shady guy though, obviously.  I dont trust him.

----------


## Daishain

Frank winces, *"Great, just what we need, a gun runner taking an interest..."

"Well he certainly could cause trouble for us, so I doubt its a great idea to blow him off, but we definitely need to be careful. You want me actually there for this meet or just nearby?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Frank winces, *"Great, just what we need, a gun runner taking an interest..."
> 
> "Well he certainly could cause trouble for us, so I doubt its a great idea to blow him off, but we definitely need to be careful. You want me actually there for this meet or just nearby?"*


Nearby should be good, Jen said.

*Spoiler*
Show

im ok to move on actually, unless theres something else that needs doing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Fortunately, when Jen had first been in touch with Seth, they had discussed a place known as the King's Diner, an so she was able to bring this up without naming the location. Despite his protestation, she is able to convince Seth to meet there that evening. 

The King's Diner was a rather popular spot in the Central West End. Unbeknown to most everyone except avid chess fans, St. Louis (and the CWE specifically) was the home of the World Chess Hall of Fame. The King's Diner was an affiliated chess-themed restaurant, across the street from the Hall of Fame and the National Chess Museum. It served over-large family style portions that could mostly be described either as a "heart attack on a plate" or "diabetes on a plate". Despite it's over-indulgent dishes and niche theme, The King's Diner was still wildly popular, even for dinner it was noisy enough to allow for private conversation. 

Seth was outside the diner when Jen and Frank got there. He was tall, but wiry thin, and he stood with a stooped neck that probably lowered his height by a half a foot and give him a near hunch-back. He had pale malnourished skin, a long greasy pony tail, and a very outdated pencil mustache. But something was off about the man, compared to when they had last met. He stood with a rigid discomfort, eyes rheumy and staring. It takes a moment for Seth to recognize his approaching companions. With a rather blank face he says, "*Glad to see you. I checked us in.*" He does not lift a hand to wave or shake hands, and does not yet move to go in.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Jen*

*Spoiler*
Show

I had wanted to get there first and then tell him to meet us there but I suppose this works


Jen stops when she realizes somethings wrong with Seth.

Hey, whats wrong? she asked.
Shes jumpy and worried about an ambush.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Let's talk inside,*" the man says flatly. There doesn't seem to be any nervousness in the man's expression. He moves to the door and opens it for Frank and Jen to enter.

Looking through the glass wall, Jen can see that the diner is relatively filled. It is mostly families or couples, though at one table sit a pair of cops, and at another four people in scrubs; maybe some nurses after a shift.

----------


## Thundercracker

Jen entered, looked around, and asked for a table that wasnt next to the cops.

Table for three please, could we have that one? she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Seth joins the two, the hostess says, "*Mr. Rogers, your party is here? I will show you to your table.*"

To Jen's relief, they are taken to another part of the restaurant away from the cops, surrounded by mostly families and locals. The hostess passes out menus as the group sits, and says a waiter will be by shortly. 

"*Thanks for coming,*" Seth repeats himself, his voice still devoid of the previously present slimy personality.

----------


## Daishain

Frank glances at Jen after sitting before looking to the slippery man before them, *"All right, we're here. Fair warning, if this mess you're in involves legal troubles, we'd rather not get involved ourselves."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> When Seth joins the two, the hostess says, "*Mr. Rogers, your party is here? I will show you to your table.*"
> 
> To Jen's relief, they are taken to another part of the restaurant away from the cops, surrounded by mostly families and locals. The hostess passes out menus as the group sits, and says a waiter will be by shortly. 
> 
> "*Thanks for coming,*" Seth repeats himself, his voice still devoid of the previously present slimy personality.


No problem.  Lets be quick, I dont want to be seen together any more than necessary, Jen said.

----------


## Bennosuke

> No problem. Lets be quick, I dont want to be seen together any more than necessary, Jen said.


"*Sure,*" the man replies flatly, seemingly unphased by Jen's short impatience. He checks around the room, making sure no one is listening. Satisfied of their privacy, he leans forward and says, "*I need your help, as I told you. I'm in trouble. I didn't know else to turn to... but there's something after me.*" Seth pauses for a moment, his expressionless face studying Jen and Frank's. "*Now I can defend myself, but I need a place to hide,*" he says.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Sure,*" the man replies flatly, seemingly unphased by Jen's short impatience. He checks around the room, making sure no one is listening. Satisfied of their privacy, he leans forward and says, "*I need your help, as I told you. I'm in trouble. I didn't know else to turn to... but there's something after me.*" Seth pauses for a moment, his expressionless face studying Jen and Frank's. "*Now I can defend myself, but I need a place to hide,*" he says.


Well that depends, how do you know somethings after you? Jen asked.

----------


## Bennosuke

Seth stares at Jen with the same blank expression on his face, his eyes remaining unblinking for several seconds. Then he says in a low voice, "*Because of what I did. And because I have seen them with my own eyes.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Seth stares at Jen with the same blank expression on his face, his eyes remaining unblinking for several seconds. Then he says in a low voice, "*Because of what I did. And because I have seen them with my own eyes.*"


Seem who? Jen asked.  She didnt have time to waste on riddles.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I...*" the man starts, but let's his voice trail off. He closes his mouth and clenches his jaw before replying, "*It doesn't matter. They're no one you know. An organization that... that has it out for me. I just, I was hoping you could maybe help me. They don't know I know you, they won't know where to look for me if you guys help me hide.*" Desperation only just colors Seth's words, though his eyes are wide and pleading.

----------


## Daishain

Frank rubs his chin, *"Well, I doubt we could hide you ourselves very effectively, but there is a group out the way of Salem who owe us a few favors, and definitely know how to keep a secret. I have little doubts that they could manage it. Chances are though at some point they'll be asking what you can do to make it worth their while."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Salem that's...*" Seth starts, his voice trailing off with shock and disapproval, but then he continues, "*that would be perfect.*" He brings a hand to his face and scratches, the act leaving angry red marks across his cheek. After a moment's thought his eyes dart around the room again, then he says, "*How soon can you have it set up? We can't take my car, because they can track it. I'll probably need to pack a few things, but can be ready within an hour or so.*"

----------


## Daishain

*"I mean, we could call them right now and see if they're willing. They will want to know what you're hiding from though, I don't think they'll take a vague answer on that. What should I tell them?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Seth raises an eyebrow at this. He raises a hand to Frank and says, "*The sooner the better... I truly am in danger. But the less they know the better. And it would be wise to be careful what you say over the phone. My enemies... they make allies out of technology.*" The statement is worded so strangely, but Seth speaks as if it were the most natural thing to say.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Seth raises an eyebrow at this. He raises a hand to Frank and says, "*The sooner the better... I truly am in danger. But the less they know the better. And it would be wise to be careful what you say over the phone. My enemies... they make allies out of technology.*" The statement is worded so strangely, but Seth speaks as if it were the most natural thing to say.


I guess I can call them, tell them were in Jen said as she looked at Frank.

She turned back to Seth. 
do you have anything you could bring them to help give them a boost?  You know, as a trade for helping you hide out?

----------


## Bennosuke

Seth shrugs. "*I have guns... if they would want them,*" he replies flatly. 

Before anyone can reply, a rosy cheeked and rotund waitress steps up to the table. "*How are you all doing,*" she asks with a little too much enthusiasm, flashing a wide and friendly grin, "*y'all ready to order some drinks maybe? We've got some really excellent cocktails on the menu if you haven't had a chance to look yet.*" 

Seth doesn't even bother looking up at her and simply mutters, "*I'm okay.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Seth shrugs. "*I have guns... if they would want them,*" he replies flatly. 
> 
> Before anyone can reply, a rosy cheeked and rotund waitress steps up to the table. "*How are you all doing,*" she asks with a little too much enthusiasm, flashing a wide and friendly grin, "*y'all ready to order some drinks maybe? We've got some really excellent cocktails on the menu if you haven't had a chance to look yet.*" 
> 
> Seth doesn't even bother looking up at her and simply mutters, "*I'm okay.*"


"Just a water for now," Jen said to the waitress, "I'm still looking through the menu." 

"Alright, so I'll call them and let them know we're in, but they have to do us a favor and hide Seth, who will bring whatever weapons he can in exchange," Jen said. 
She looked at Frank questioningly.

----------


## Daishain

*"I'll have an iced tea for now."*

Frank looks to Jen after the waitress leaves, *"Pretty sure they already owe us that much of a favor at least without us agreeing to take their offer, especially since I'd bet they'll eagerly take what Seth has to offer. We pulled off what they couldn't after all. Though I guess we could tease that we're still considering it if that makes a difference."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Great, well I'll be right back with those drink orders,*" the waitress says with the same enthusiastic smile, adding, "*and when I get back maybe we'll be ready to order food?*" She steps away, allowing the three their privacy. 

Listening to the two discuss, Seth asks flatly, "*Is this a special club or something?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Great, well I'll be right back with those drink orders,*" the waitress says with the same enthusiastic smile, adding, "*and when I get back maybe we'll be ready to order food?*" She steps away, allowing the three their privacy. 
> 
> Listening to the two discuss, Seth asks flatly, "*Is this a special club or something?*"


Yeah something like that, Jen replied, they know about some weird stuff and also helped out with our most recent problem, the same one you did.  They can be a little touchy so assuming they agree, try not to make any waves.

----------


## Bennosuke

*I can do that,* Seth replies flatly. 

(Ooc: assuming the players are gonna message the brotherhood now, or will you do it later)

----------


## Thundercracker

> *I can do that,* Seth replies flatly. 
> 
> (Ooc: assuming the players are gonna message the brotherhood now, or will you do it later)


Once they leave the diner, Jen will message the Brotherhood. 
"I'm in.  Frank is going to hold off for now.  What happens next?"

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Going to let Daishain confirm that he two is okay ending the scene in the diner)

Moments after Jen sends her text, her phone starts to ring. It's Bill, the leader of the Brotherhood. Assuming she picks up, he says, "*Hi Jen. Great news. So so glad you reconsidered.*" His words fall on top of each other, and Jen can see him smiling in her mind's eye. "*I think the first step would be to have you up here for the full induction ceremony. It's nothing too serious, but it's required, if you know what I mean.*"

----------


## Daishain

Frank glances at Jen, still a little surprised she was apparently diving right into binding herself with the brotherhood. *"Right, um, okay. Hope that works for you Jen."*

He takes a breath and a sip of his tea as he waits for the conversation to unfold.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm fine with ending the scene yes

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: Going to let Daishain confirm that he two is okay ending the scene in the diner)
> 
> Moments after Jen sends her text, her phone starts to ring. It's Bill, the leader of the Brotherhood. Assuming she picks up, he says, "*Hi Jen. Great news. So so glad you reconsidered.*" His words fall on top of each other, and Jen can see him smiling in her mind's eye. "*I think the first step would be to have you up here for the full induction ceremony. It's nothing too serious, but it's required, if you know what I mean.*"


"Sure no problem," Jen replied, "also, I found something interesting, seems like it might be up our alley.  I'll tell you about it when we meet.  Can we do it tonight?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Tonight?*" Bill asks, surprise coloring his voice on the other line, "*Sure, why not!*" He tells Jen to come to the Church at that they would have everything set up around 9PM, which would give her plenty of time to prepare herself however necessary. After a moment's pause he adds, "*Uh, the ritual is kinda... secret. I hope it's okay that Frank isn't invited.*"

This of course left the questions as to what Frank is going to do, and of course if Jen was going to bring up Seth and their request.

----------

